# Show your Laco!



## fachiro1

LACO......Lacher and Company...one of my favorite watch companies. The truth is, if it wasn't for WUS, I would have never developed an interest in these old German pilot watches; never would have known about the original 5 companies............here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco WUS LE 03/50


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My miyota B


----------



## pipers

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's mine... Thanks to fachiro


----------



## fachiro1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I remmeber that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a Lacobuhrholic!!!!!

I guess it is safe to say, these are my favorite watches. I am a diehard Panerai fan, but regardless of price, the buhr, in both A and B dials are my favorites in terms of design.

What I like about the Lacos is that they really took the 55mm case design and made the 42mm a true propotionately correct case. In conjuction with the closed-end old style strap, it looks and feels fantastic.

On the WUS LE B-dial.....all elements are perfectly executed, especially the dial. With the addition of the blue hands, it is even more special!!!!


----------



## ms1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another type B dial with eta mov't


----------



## jporos

*Lacher Admiral*










In its native environment.


----------



## Hary

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco WUS LE with new blue hands :-!


----------



## VTC

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's a cool new one


----------



## VTC

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another couple of cool pics


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



VTC said:


> Here's a cool new one


Nice! I saw that one over in your thread on the f-chat forum. :-d The fully lumed dial is a neat idea.


----------



## brainless

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LACO in the sun:










It's a WUS-L.E. with an unique strap made by "Flat Iron",

Volker ;-)


----------



## nothenorm

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fachiro1 said:


> LACO......Lacher and Company...one of my favorite watch companies. The truth is, if it wasn't for WUS, I would have never developed an interest in these old German pilot watches; never would have known about the original 5 companies............here are some of my favorites:


Same goes for me Fachiro.... I was bent on getting the Stowa FO but chanced upon Laco and have never looked back since..... ;-)

Just too long queue for the FO and good price and quality from Laco.


----------



## SgtPepper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TimeOnMyHand

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's my B-Uhren Type B Miyota, worn daily since it arrived almost one month ago, and keeping time at +6 seconds/daily. I love this watch and the research material available through WUS!


----------



## Patagonico

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Do you like my sofa?...

Watches purchased in our Spanish forum​
http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13901&highlight=sofa


----------



## CKH2359

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Original black hands and un-sandblasted bracelet










New Laco Flieger (blued hands, and sand-blasted bracelet) Wrist shot










New Laco Flieger (blued hands, and sand-blasted bracelet) on the road


----------



## keeper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CKH2359 said:


> Original black hands and un-sandblasted bracelet...


Gorgeous watch CKH, is that the new flieger Model 861367 listed here:

http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=25


----------



## keeper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



TimeOnMyHand said:


> Here's my B-Uhren Type B Miyota, worn daily since it arrived almost one month ago, and keeping time at +6 seconds/daily. I love this watch and the research material available through WUS!


Hi TimeOnMyHand, if you don't mind me asking, is that watch 42 mm? And also, what is your wrist circumference?

I ask b/c the watch fits you wonderfully...


----------



## CKH2359

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No, Keeper. It's the WUS Flieger "B" - the limited edition FL23883.

I think it's quite easy to do a simple search within this official LACO forum to know the development history of this special project.

For me, it concluded successfully with the blued hands.


----------



## TimeOnMyHand

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Keeper!
Not sure of my exact wrist size and don't have tape measure handy, but i estimate about 7.25 inches from my precision piece of folded paper . And yes it is a 42mm. I feared it would be too large, and did have to make an additional hole in the strap to fit me, but it does seem to look fine on. I love the watch and agree with others that this is a great deal for an affordable classic Flieger design. The larger lugs seem smaller when you have it on, and the brushed steel vs. bead blasted finish is great, not to shiny, not too dull.. looks like an instrument instead of a piece of jewelry to me. Ok i won't go on...! thanks


----------



## keeper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CKH2359 said:


> No, Keeper. It's the WUS Flieger "B" - the limited edition FL23883.
> 
> I think it's quite easy to do a simple search within this official LACO forum to know the development history of this special project.
> 
> For me, it concluded successfully with the blued hands.


I asked as I was looking for photos of people wearing their flieger 55 mm repros.


----------



## dangsoda

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










and the new one (TUIfly) will arrive next week...


----------



## Hary

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fachiro1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why does the second hand appear to have no lume?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's a shot of my Laco at the office; the flieger band is extremely useful for keeping the watch in place. While I also have a LE with the ETA movement, I only wear my Ju-52 SE when working. I wouldn't want to risk destroying the more expensive version.


----------



## atxtj

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's my 42mm.


----------



## olli1893

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

my new Laco Flieger A Miyota
a really beauty :-!


----------



## keeper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



olli1893 said:


> my new Laco Flieger A Miyota
> a really beauty :-!


You're not kidding, I am one of the few I think that likes both the A and B dials, and my "A" should be coming this week...I took the logo, date and "made in.." description off of the face, but it looks rather sharp on yours... :think:


----------



## VTC

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Miyota Flieger with black pilots strap


----------



## fachiro1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

very nice!!!!


----------



## dangsoda

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My second Laco (TUIfly)









Complete Team









Pilot & Navigator









Wrist Shot


----------



## HertogJanNL

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love my Typa A Miyota as well :-!:-! He says hello!


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco "Einsatzuhr"


----------



## Guest

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Excellent pics, excellent watch. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## exc-hulk

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks !

...the new strap
I think it fits very well with the watch.


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quite an impressive display of German pilot watches. I have acquired a recent appreciation for these WWII inspired watches, as I have migrated over from the Stowa Forum to admire what Laco has to offer. Tell me, is Laco selling watches, as I read about the Bankruptcy and was wondering if I could order a watch?

vincesf


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I believe (but haven't checked) that you can still order a Laco 'Support' Chronograph:









The WUS LE #10:


----------



## Janne

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes, Laco is a healthy company now. They will receive a lot of new stock in January, and start producing nice Pilot's watches again!
Also, Mr Peter Pfeiffer has announced here on WUS that they will continue producing and re-developing the Vintage style Laco watches!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



vincesf said:


> Quite an impressive display of German pilot watches. I have acquired a recent appreciation for these WWII inspired watches, as I have migrated over from the Stowa Forum to admire what Laco has to offer. Tell me, is Laco selling watches, as I read about the Bankruptcy and was wondering if I could order a watch?
> 
> vincesf


Read here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=320887


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



vincesf said:


> Quite an impressive display of German pilot watches. I have acquired a recent appreciation for these WWII inspired watches, as I have migrated over from the Stowa Forum to admire what Laco has to offer. Tell me, is Laco selling watches, as I read about the Bankruptcy and was wondering if I could order a watch?
> 
> vincesf


guess you are like me...


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pilotsnoopy said:


> guess you are like me...


Very Nice!!

vincesf


----------



## antt

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Pic of the lume on my Support Laco


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hillcrest

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just can't stop taking pictures of this thing ...


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

... this strap fits perfectly - very cool!


----------



## Eddie_26

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is mine, a Laco Squad with a black zulu strap


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

taken with my phone cam...

enjoyed the great lume while shooting at night


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

... you should have secured your gun, only the *camera* should be in the "single shot" position 
Is this the 55mm case (Replika?)?
All the best.


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

this is the WUS Laco B 

lol there were no rounds ammo on me yet


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here we go ...
(must admit that I am not the great photographer, should have learned a little more from other people like Mike Stuffler:roll


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

look out for Hary too

his photos are great...


----------



## Alathea

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

but still....all weapons are loaded...and all that. I had that PT'd into me after I forgot to put a chamber block back into my weapon on the range during Q day at basic. Never again.


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thing is...you can't put to safe on that M16 when the chamber is empty...bolt is not cocked/ready...you can try but it won't go to safe...


----------



## Alathea

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*lol* I know. It used to drive me nuts. Years of handling the weapon lore in the family, then I get there and get handed a weapon that was barely holding together and wouldn't safe by design. The armorer hated me.


----------



## Beau8

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



exc-hulk said:


> Thanks !
> 
> ...the new strap
> I think it fits very well with the watch.


Fantastic looking combo~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Friday / life time watch (better for my eyes):


----------



## cuthbert

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wtrenkle said:


> My Friday / life time watch (better for my eyes):


Is this the Mighty 55 to come?


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the same size - yess! Forget your glasses


----------



## pk_diver

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's my Pilot A Miyota on nato strap b-)


----------



## fachiro1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very nice!!! The strap suits the watch very well.


----------



## pk_diver

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fachiro1 said:


> Very nice!!! The strap suits the watch very well.


Thanks mate! Actually the leather strap it comes with is just too bulky for my taste... so i tried this... and it works fine (i really go for the nato straps btw).


----------



## jrippens

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm thinking of springing for the Laco Flieger Miyota - for those who have it, what do you think about the movement, its accuracy and robustness (is that a word haha)?


----------



## Alathea

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Miyota was solid, and if it dies for some reason you aren't out quite as much as with a Swiss movt. Miyota movements aren't quite as smooth, and sometimes don't hit all the second marks evenly because of some internal play, but they are still great. I have a Sea Shark with a Miyota in it that I love and don't baby.


----------



## lukeeesteve

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Waiting patiently for a Type B winding flieger.....meanwhile this is all I have....


----------



## pk_diver

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jrippens said:


> I'm thinking of springing for the Laco Flieger Miyota - for those who have it, what do you think about the movement, its accuracy and robustness (is that a wors haha)?


Mine was pretty accurate, winding smoothly and a good reserve :-!. Too bad it was also a bit too noisy imho, I could hear the rotor as I moved my arm :think: - this may be typical for this Miyota movmt. Btw i ended selling the Laco as it was just too big for me. :-(


----------



## jrippens

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thanks for the feedback guys - given the noise issue and the unpredictably lurching second hand, i might have to pass this one up.


----------



## flame2000

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



cavallino33 said:


> My miyota B


Will there be an ETA2824-2 version with the curved lug case? I know there is a ETA version with the straight lug. 
I've seen an ETA version with this curve lug as well, but in black PVD. Right here: http://www.watchkzy.com/watch/laco/limited-black-pilot_english.html


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is my Laco Pilot A. Just got it today.


----------



## tucker

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is my Laco Quartz Pilot Series B with Observation dial.
Not sure of my wrist size... ~7.5"? 
Got this at http://www.timequestwatches.com. Had good experience. 
Sweet watch for $229. I wanted to post the pictures because I felt it was hard to find a pic of the cheapest model Laco!


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

On a caramel strap ->


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



AaaVee said:


> On a caramel strap ->


That looks great! What strap is that, and where did you get it?


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi guys,

I'm kinda like a new fan to Laco and i simply love the designs of the watch.:-!

Just by looking at these pictures makes me drool even more. But,i was wondering,how come does most of the watches in the online shop gets
sold out most of the time? :-( How long does Laco stock them up back again?

I really need to get a Laco for myself soon!


----------



## HertogJanNL

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pulsar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm kinda like a new fan to Laco and i simply love the designs of the watch.:-!
> 
> Just by looking at these pictures makes me drool even more. But,i was wondering,how come does most of the watches in the online shop gets
> sold out most of the time? :-( How long does Laco stock them up back again?
> 
> I really need to get a Laco for myself soon!


They dont make hundreds of watches to keep in stock. I dont believe the demand is THAT big for these specific watches. But they usually have them in stock again within a couple of weeks. Feel free to email them, Mr Pfeiffer is very quick in answering you questions!


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



HertogJanNL said:


> They dont make hundreds of watches to keep in stock. I dont believe the demand is THAT big for these specific watches. But they usually have them in stock again within a couple of weeks. Feel free to email them, Mr Pfeiffer is very quick in answering you questions!


Oh really? Well isn't that good to hear.:-! I'm just hoping that they'll have
stocks soon.Or maybe in the meantime i'll send a mail to Mr Pfeiffer as well.


Thanks anyway mate. Really appreciate it!


----------



## frequentflyer

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Laco Miyota just arrived and I couldn't be happier with it. Here's a picture (sorry but I'm no photographer!). I have 7.5 inch wrists and I think the size is just perfect, although I already want to go bigger!!


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



frequentflyer said:


> My Laco Miyota just arrived and I couldn't be happier with it. Here's a picture (sorry but I'm no photographer!). I have 7.5 inch wrists and I think the size is just perfect, although I already want to go bigger!!


Nice one you got there! Its such an ace watch. Though i've yet to get one. :-(
Still waiting for the one that comes with the black strap to come online,
but the brown one is kinda like hinting at me. ;-) How? how? :-d


----------



## lukeeesteve

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice



senna89wc12 said:


> Here is my Laco Pilot A. Just got it today.


----------



## lukeeesteve

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is what you do if you can't wait for the 45mm(?) manual winding (?) no date window (?) watches to come out later this year.....you get a tide me over watch


----------



## ck77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Miyota B with special requested no logo dial :-! 3 days delivery from Germany to Malaysia :-d


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ck77 said:


> Miyota B with special requested no logo dial :-! 3 days delivery from Germany to Malaysia :-d


I did not know you can request no logo. Great looking watch.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ck77 said:


> Miyota B with special requested no logo dial :-! 3 days delivery from Germany to Malaysia :-d


Nice! That fast to Malaysia huh? :-!


----------



## ck77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pulsar said:


> Nice! That fast to Malaysia huh? :-!


Thanks bro, was having fun tracking the parcel daily ;-)


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ck77 said:


> Thanks bro, was having fun tracking the parcel daily ;-)


I'm a noob and in the midst of pulling the trigger!  I've noticed 
that the original Laco flieger are without the logos as well? :think:
I wanna get it authentically as it can get. Anyone of you experts care
to chime in? ;-)


----------



## ck77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pulsar said:


> I'm a noob and in the midst of pulling the trigger!  I've noticed
> that the original Laco flieger are without the logos as well? :think:
> I wanna get it authentically as it can get. Anyone of you experts care
> to chime in? ;-)


Yes WUS LE type B is as close that you can get. But unfortunately only 50 units available and sold off long time ago.
https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=288


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ck77 said:


> Yes WUS LE type B is as close that you can get. But unfortunately only 50 units available and sold off long time ago.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=288


I know you mean well, but don't send this person down the same difficult path some of us went down in search for almost one year for this watch. Laco makes many fine no logo watches that are available today.


----------



## pulsar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ck77 said:


> Yes WUS LE type B is as close that you can get. But unfortunately only 50 units available and sold off long time ago.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=288


Yes! That's what i noticed too on the photos of the WUS LE Type B.
Fantastic. Guess i'll get it without the logos.:-!


----------



## coolhandlucas

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Man, i love these things!

Beautiful watches.


----------



## lukeeesteve

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Welcome to the forum!!.....and are you considering getting one? Laco has a great heritage (especially when it comes the fliegers). IMO they are a great value too.


----------



## feilong108

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Here is mine-55mm Laco auto with ETA 07.111

Cheers from Sunny Singapore

Feilong108


----------



## VNY908

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco ETA movement version, im starting to like the clean dial verion as well now the reason for not getting it was the practicality of the date...


----------



## merichar

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



automatico said:


> here is my Laco flieger, i actually had the type a dial and then exchanged for this one


But that IS a Typ-A dial... you mean you had a Typ B? :-s


----------



## VNY908

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yes i had the type b now have the type a. which one do you like?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



automatico said:


> yes i had the type b now have the type a. which one do you like?


Like you said, I think everyone should have both. :-!


----------



## briantse123

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> Like you said, I think everyone should have both. :-!


very nice pilots from everyone! I'm trying to decide between the A and the B too....

My wife saw these pics and wants one too now... Which brings the question: any ladies wrist shots? I would be interested to see how the 42mm and 36mm look on the ladies.

Cheers!


----------



## feilong108

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Laco on my lady's wrist....hope this can help


----------



## ck77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



feilong108 said:


> Laco on my lady's wrist....hope this can help


May I know what's the usage of inner mark from 1 - 31?


----------



## feilong108

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Date indicator...hehehe..sweet piece...my lady piece actually....mine is the 55mm A-Dial


----------



## ck77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



feilong108 said:


> Date indicator...hehehe..sweet piece...my lady piece actually....mine is the 55mm A-Dial


Oh, with the red dot. Cool :-!


----------



## feilong108

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yup...hehehe..bought the piece some time back for my lady....unique and kinda of pita to source for a nice NOS


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just noticed that I've already posted those photos. Ups :-d


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jbetts1790 said:


> That looks great! What strap is that, and where did you get it?


ebay seller *strapped-for-time*


----------



## Ls3

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got my first:


----------



## celtics1984

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cool watch. Just ordered my yesterday with the sterile dial and can hardly wait for the delivery. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

really nice.:-!
never seen that one before.!
Cheers


----------



## Biggie_Robs

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco WUS LE #21:


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Einsatzuhr:-!:


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Heiner said:


> Einsatzuhr:-!:


Schickes Teil.


----------



## Maese

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another squad...


----------



## Maese

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



exc-hulk said:


> Thanks !
> 
> ...the new strap
> I think it fits very well with the watch.


Oh my friend where you did get this camouflage strap??? :-!:-!
:thanks:thanks


----------



## tons1971

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

just wanted to share my new to me Laco


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Have got the Squad Watch ("Einsatzuhr") already for some time, too, and thought that another bracelet can provide a kind of facelift (must admit that it isn't necessarily everyone's taste with a 25mm bracelet, and the quality of the original one is superior, but 22mm only).

















All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## watchcrab

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great watches!


----------



## Lone Piper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After watching this forum for a while, I finally decided to make my first Laco purchase. While home on leave from Iraq, I decided to order a Laco Miyota Navigator...but could not find one in stock. Instead, I ordered a Pilot Miyota. When it arrived, I knew it was love at first site. I then immediately ordered a Quartz Navigator. I took both of these Lacos back to Iraq with me.

Call me crazy, but I am wearing the Lacos on combat missions. These pictures are from an aerial recon we conducted in a black hawk helicopter yesterday. As you can see, I had my Navigator on. In the first picture, you can see the crew chief climbing back into the helicopter after loading up passengers.

I will try and get different pictures of both my Lacos in different backgrounds here in Iraq to share with you all.

I love both the watches and I look forward to sharing some photos of a true combat watch, back in combat again.


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The photos can't be more authentic!

All the best to you and your mission.


----------



## ecunited

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lone Piper said:


> After watching this forum for a while, I finally decided to make my first Laco purchase. While home on leave from Iraq, I decided to order a Laco Miyota Navigator...but could not find one in stock. Instead, I ordered a Pilot Miyota. When it arrived, I knew it was love at first site. I then immediately ordered a Quartz Navigator. I took both of these Lacos back to Iraq with me.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I am wearing the Lacos on combat missions. These pictures are from an aerial recon we conducted in a black hawk helicopter yesterday. As you can see, I had my Navigator on. In the first picture, you can see the crew chief climbing back into the helicopter after loading up passengers.
> 
> I will try and get different pictures of both my Lacos in different backgrounds here in Iraq to share with you all.
> 
> I love both the watches and I look forward to sharing some photos of a true combat watch, back in combat again.


Excellent pix! Be safe!


----------



## pilotsnoopy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

these are sitting on a plane in Singapore flying to their new owners in USA.


----------



## jlw

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is one of mine:


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice PW but pls. try to re-size the pic. TIA


----------



## avatar1

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










55mm behemoth on custom made vintage leather (1929) strap :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LOVE that Strap.
Great Combo. :-!


----------



## Lone Piper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



avatar1 said:


> 55mm behemoth on custom made vintage leather (1929) strap :-!


Sweet!!!!!|>


----------



## andyclient

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is my one and only Laco I'm guessing from around the 1950s but would love to know more
cheers
Andy


----------



## peaches134

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco Navy Miyota:


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

too late to the Party but at least i showed up . 
here's mine. a 55 mm of Great Observatory.










i'm still not comfortable to wear it outside the Office and Home..maybe it take a little more Time to get used to ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Tony A.H said:


> i'm still not comfortable to wear it outside the Office and Home..maybe it take a little more Time to get used to ;-)
> Cheers


Tony, I think it looks great on your wrist. :-!

I wore my 55 mm to a press launch last week and took a hell of a ribbing from the other journalists about its size. They thought I was trying to emulate Flavor Flav, a rapper who wears clocks around his neck. However, when I told them my watch's original design and size was over 70 years old and that it was made by the same manufacturer that produced them back then, they suddenly became silent.

Tony, you need to have faith; wear your 55 mm with pride and take it to the streets! :-d

New use for the Laco 55 mm Beobachtungsuhr:


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

When I obtained my 55mm Replica Automatic (B dial) last year I was also more than surpised and thought that people might think of me being somewhat weird (which is probably true, btw  ). 
Mrs. Günther assured me in a phone call that it is of a great effect when wearing this kind of watch on the sleeves of your skiing dress while standing in the queue to the lift (think of your next official business appointment).

Wear it in good health and a good mood - you have deserved it!
All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thank you both for the compliment.

Uwe ! i think you have some convincing Power.! 
i wore it all day today and didn't feel Odd at all.. kinda strange tho, it felt like it's one of my Watches that i've been wearing for a long time.!

in fact, Now i'm no longer shy to take it out for a Fresh Air ;-)

Cheers


----------



## HertogJanNL

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> Tony, I think it looks great on your wrist. :-!


Yeah! Have to say it doesn't look oddly big at all, looking great! Now I want one  But have to say I like the laco marina as well, if only it had blued hands...


----------



## Lone Piper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Tony A.H said:


> too late to the Party but at least i showed up .
> here's mine. a 55 mm of Great Observatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still not comfortable to wear it outside the Office and Home..maybe it take a little more Time to get used to ;-)
> Cheers


Now that's just awesome!! Wear it proudly!!!


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You are right, and today is leisure Friday. So it is a good idea to adapt my outfit. I am changing to my Replica Automatic, too. - Just now.

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## ymonkey

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wearing my new Type A 42mm Miyota today! I also have a 36mm Type B quartz but probably gonna sell it off.


----------



## JacksonExports

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just received my Squad, trying a few different strap ideas, camo seems to work.


----------



## SiebSp

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Made some pictures of my 42 mm Beobachtungsuhren:


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



JacksonExports said:


> Just received my Squad, trying a few different strap ideas, camo seems to work.


I'm not sure about those rubber camo straps, to my eye they cheapen the look of the watch. However, I LOVE that Squad! :-! It's a fantastic and unique timepiece... some day, some day... I'll have one too. I'd be inclined to try a rubber or leather strap with orange stitching to compliment the minute hand.



SiebSp said:


> Made some pictures of my 42 mm Beobachtungsuhren:


Very nice Sieb! I like guys who don't fool around deciding between an A or B-Muster and just buy both! An instant collection; which movements do they have?


----------



## SiebSp

Uwe W. said:


> Very nice Sieb! I like guys who don't fool around deciding between an A or B-Muster and just buy both! An instant collection; which movements do they have?


The 2801 handwound. I want my B-Uhren to be as authentic as possible. 
Except for size and price.


----------



## JacksonExports

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> I'm not sure about those rubber camo straps, to my eye they cheapen the look of the watch. However, I LOVE that Squad! :-! It's a fantastic and unique timepiece... some day, some day... I'll have one too. I'd be inclined to try a rubber or leather strap with orange stitching to compliment the minute hand.


The camo only lasted a day before I went back to the Original Strap.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



JacksonExports said:


> The camo only lasted a day before I went back to the Original Strap.


It's important to try new things and experiment. I know some of my favorite strap/watch combinations happened by accident. I've also had a few watches that I thought I hated until a different strap changed everything. By the way... there'll be some exciting news about the Squad watches soon.


----------



## batigol13

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just got Laco Navy Miyota from new series. 
There is no logo of Laco on rotor anymore:-(


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



batigol13 said:


> Just got Laco Navy Miyota from new series. There is no logo of Laco on rotor anymore:-(


A small loss when you look at the dial of that watch at night! :-!


----------



## watjobjob

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

base_ 
Laco Marineuhr Spezial Serie 1 
Laco navy special series 1
ETA 9040 / 2892-A2 with power reserve

modification_ 
revision date disc to black
revision dial - darken Laco writing
revision watch case - engraving
two piece black zulu strap
black band attachment

customizing watch design


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



watjobjob said:


> Laco Marineuhr Spezial Serie 1 modification


That was very interesting indeed. Two questions: why black-out Laco but not "by Lacher", and what's with the blood-type engraving (actually, it looked like more than one blood type). We don't see a lot of modified Laco watches here - thanks for sharing your project. :-!


----------



## watjobjob

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Uwe,
Thanks for your nice feedback. The design of my customizing is a little bit inspired by Klaus Ulbrich and his first Temption collection. Years ago i owned a CG 103 and on this watch the complete Logo is black on black dial. To clean the design of the Laco i have eliminated everything which have been not straight enough in my eyes. And so "Laco" lost and "by Lacher" wins. The blood-type is a way to mark the watch (hopefully a little bit) against stealing. And looks cooler than my name  But it is only one blood-type.
blood group 0 - rhesus factor positiv d+ - anti bodies negativ.

Found Lacos navy collection in 2006 via a gizmodo report about the series 0. At this time i had the money to buy the more expensive series 1. This watch have the better movement and the nice power reserve indicator. But with the white date disc plus the handwriting Laco logo additional to the power reserve indicator it looks more restless than the series 0 (in my mind). And 1900 Euros for a watch which is not perfect for me had been to much money. So i bought the series 0 (with the negative date disc) as my first Laco. The build quality and the accuracy is excellent. I made only some little design moddings. 2010 Laco stopped the production of the series 0 and 1. At the same time some of this watches had been sold in the bay new but for a cheaper price. I bought two of the series 1 with the idea of a customizing. Over all it was really a nice experience and a great pleasure to work with such great specialists like Mr. Causemann. 
And i am very happy that Mr. Guenther from Laco officially allows me to post the documentation. Thanks again cause without the perfect base from Laco i never had started my customizing experiment.

WJ


























More photos in high resolution on flickr via Laco navy special - a set on Flickr 
or at the first issuu on time lock in (double click on it does it full frame)


----------



## MariscalSS

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My new Laco 42 mm Automatic from Spain.


----------



## george88

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

nice!!!!
mine is only 45mm


----------



## Uwe W.

Teaser shot of my latest Laco


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pk_diver said:


> Here's my Pilot A Miyota on nato strap b-)


WOW! Can someone tell me more about this watch? What model, size and movement? Is it still available? Price?


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xinxin

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

just got this today!


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello! First time on the Laco forum. I have a lume-dial navy miyota coming in next week, and here are a bunch of pics of my B with ETA on different straps:


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Navy lume is in the house!
















And showing a touch of the dial lume:


----------



## paveiv

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



george88 said:


> nice!!!!
> mine is only 45mm


Only 45mm? I would not like to get a slap from you My 42 looks like that on my hand. Nice photo btw, I should get the A dial too.


----------



## xinxin

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

here's a pic taken by my nephew. used some stuff around the office as backdrop.


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

NICE watch xinxin, and tell your nephew, nice pic!


----------



## xinxin

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WNUT said:


> NICE watch xinxin, and tell your nephew, nice pic!


thanks man! will do. I'm sure he'll appreciate that.


----------



## col dane

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just bought the same model, still waiting to recieve it though, yours look really nice.



batigol13 said:


> Just got Laco Navy Miyota from new series.
> There is no logo of Laco on rotor anymore:-(


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Maybe a bit off topic but I dropped my Navy Lume and it quit running. I took it to a local watchmaker and he says he'll have it for at least a month.
Oh the agony!


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WNUT said:


> Maybe a bit off topic but I dropped my Navy Lume and it quit running. I took it to a local watchmaker and he says he'll have it for at least a month.
> Oh the agony!


Hope he gave you a quote and an idea of what the long delay was for. I'm assuming he had to order a part from a wholesaler, but still, that's a long time.


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> Hope he gave you a quote and an idea of what the long delay was for. I'm assuming he had to order a part from a wholesaler, but still, that's a long time.


 He gave me a basic quote of $100 if it doesn't need any parts. (I know I could get a Miyota 8215 online for about $45 but just wanted it fixed). He couldn't even look at it much right then.
He'll call me with more info after he checks it out completely. If it ends up being more than $100 I'll tell him not to repair it and I'll just buy a new one. 
This watchmaker is busy with Rolexes and Omegas etc. and he more-or-less told me he'd try to squeeze the Laco in.
One good thing: We were talking watches and I told him I had a non-working Fusee pocket watch. He said he'd like to work on it privately and wouldn't charge me for that! I'll have to think about that later.


----------



## col dane

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi

I got my lacos today Yeehhaaa. A miyota flieger B and the miyota navy 42 cream.
I took one shot to show how much reflection the flat mineral glass does, even on a doll winther day in Denmark.
Im gonna have to put another glass on them soon, thinkin of some kind a curved sapphire. Besides that, brilliant watches could´t be happier.:-!


----------



## LH2

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great photos col dane! Congrats on the terrific new watches!


----------



## WNUT

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You are doing good col dane! Enjoy those wonderful watches!


----------



## xinxin

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

^ the cream dial looks really nice.


----------



## boeing767

I received my watch this thursday and last saturday I was able to take a picture of it into his "natural environment".

I works great :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

Very cool. I'm assuming that's a glider? I had no idea what the inside of one looked like.


----------



## hanz079

Here's mine.
Laco Miyota A Dial.
If not for watch forums educating me about the original 5... I would not have gotten myself one.


----------



## boeing767

Uwe W. said:


> Very cool. I'm assuming that's a glider? I had no idea what the inside of one looked like.


OFFTOPIC

that's right, this is a simple, good flying, old (25 years) 1 persons glider (ASK-23) with only some basic instruments and with a FLARM anti collision avoiding system. I really love this plane above some more advanced gliders.










Gliders build these days are offcourse more advanced and are equipt with the latest electronic stuff some of them also with an retractable engine......


----------



## angel653922

that's right, this is a simple, good flying


----------



## Y4BBZY

Great thread, looking to add the type a and b dial in a couple of years


----------



## kubelwagen

Newbie to the forum, looking forward to sharing and learning new stuff. Here's my Laco:


----------



## Uwe W.

kubelwagen said:


> Newbie to the forum, looking forward to sharing and learning new stuff.


Welcome kubelwagen. Great user name!


----------



## kubelwagen

Thanks Uwe. Good to know that there's a Laco community out there. All the best!


----------



## cxbxax

became enamored with the "bremen" last week as it's a perfect 42mm for my wrist size and sandblasted (very important as i wanted a vintage look) and knew i had to have it. just wish it had a display back but still loving it:


----------



## LH2

cxbxax - I like that Bremen! Doesn't the domed sapphire crystal make all the difference? I think that's a great feature about these watches.

I've got the same case / crystal / ETA 2824 in my 42 Navy which runs about +12 sec/day. How's yours keeping time?


----------



## cxbxax

yes lh2...the domed sapphire was another reason i picked this up instead of the miyota (and the sterile no logo dial). i just picked it up locally today from a us distributor...so far in the first 7 hours it's about -2sec. this is my first eta that actually runs slow, usually they're about 10-15sec fast per day.

i might pick up an aftermarket strap but the 20mm market is limited.


----------



## LH2

okay I didn't realize you'd just picked it up, so time will tell how fast or slow it is.

Of my five ETA autos, two are fast (+3 and +12), two are slow (-2 and -4) and one is right on at +0 s/d. 

I plan to pick up a Laco 42 B-Dial Pilot soon to go with my Navy, just haven't decided on hand wind or the identical-looking quartz. Sometimes I like the hassle-free nature of quartz and it is $180 less...


----------



## amuro




----------



## aloysiusong

Here is Mine. Fresh from the Nice Fedex man!


----------



## Uwe W.

aloysiusong said:


> Here is Mine. Fresh from the Nice Fedex man!


 |>

Would you just look at the finish of that case; it almost looks like it's titanium. Love it!:-!


----------



## regulator

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


45mm


----------



## aloysiusong

Beautiful navy luminous..absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jyurian

squad quartz


----------



## Grammaton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Navy Miyota Luminous


----------



## fluppyboy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uwe W.

Lots of navy-love happening now! :-!


----------



## fluppyboy

Well, mine just arrived.


----------



## fluppyboy

Uwe W. said:


> Lots of navy-love happening now! :-!


BTW, you were right, Uwe - the Navy Luminous is *the most legible* watch in low light or darkness. Bar none! (None that I have, anyway).


----------



## LH2

It is a pity that Laco Navy models are underappreciated - but those of us who own them know just how nice they are.


----------



## fluppyboy

Navy Miyota Luminous


----------



## Uwe W.

fluppyboy said:


> Navy Miyota Luminous


I wish you could have given us some warning; I didn't have my sunglasses handy!


----------



## fluppyboy

Uwe W. said:


> I wish you could have given us some warning; I didn't have my sunglasses handy!


Sunglasses? Put on your welding goggles! :-d


----------



## fluppyboy

I'm not gonna stop... ;-)


----------



## WNUT

fluppyboy said:


> I'm not gonna stop... ;-)


 How long have you had this cruel streak?


----------



## fluppyboy

What cruel streak?


----------



## happytime

first automatic watch ever, fast becoming an avid time reader simply because it's just fun to look at it, you guys know what I mean...Picture with first self-made strap taken from wife's old purse.


----------



## Uwe W.

happytime said:


> first automatic watch ever, fast becoming an avid time reader simply because it's just fun to look at it, you guys know what I mean...Picture with first self-made strap taken from wife's old purse.


Nice job on the strap - especially the hardware. If I was to start making straps from my wife's purses I'd have enough material to go into business. One less purse and one more strap in the world is a good thing...


----------



## paveiv

happytime said:


> first automatic watch ever, fast becoming an avid time reader simply because it's just fun to look at it, you guys know what I mean...Picture with first self-made strap taken from wife's old purse.


I agree with Uwe, very nicely done strap, I especially like the perfect personilization by using only one hole Good choice of first automatics btw!


----------



## fluppyboy

I wear my sunglasses at night! b-)


----------



## WNUT

That was your first strap?!!!
The first 10 straps I made looked like they were made in kindergarten!
Enjoy that Laco - and that strap!


----------



## happytime

thanks for the compliments guys, I must say that I was inspired by the many threads in strapmaking in the wus website, and I wanted to do honor to what is generally acknowleged as a nice watch. I'm cabinetmaker by trade not a strapmaker, but I assume that the following principle is true for all building project : Don't start to cut anything unless you have a clear image of the end result:-d


----------



## Uwe W.

happytime said:


> I'm cabinetmaker by trade not a strapmaker, but I assume that the following principle is true for all building project : Don't start to cut anything unless you have a clear image of the end result:-d


My dad was a cabinetmaker and always said measure twice, cut once...


----------



## fluppyboy

And now, back to your regular programming... ;-)


----------



## Uwe W.

fluppyboy said:


> And now, back to your regular programming...


What is this, the Twelve Days of Christmas? Great shots though...


----------



## BenL

Here's mine, fresh off the delivery truck!


----------



## WNUT

New cream Miyota today.


----------



## fluppyboy

WNUT said:


> New cream Miyota today.


Alright! Looks good. :-!


----------



## WNUT

Thanks much. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## fluppyboy

Any thoughts, compared to the Luminous?


----------



## WNUT

To me, there's no real difference between the two. Occasionally I expect to see the dial glow :-d
I wish it didn't have the date window at all, but that's a minor point.
I'm lovin it though!


----------



## fluppyboy

It's a gorgeous watch. Congrats!


----------



## chris2611

With my first post I want to show you my Laco!


----------



## Uwe W.

chris2611 said:


> With my first post I want to show you my Laco!


Spectacular! I just love the look of the Einsatzuhr (Squad) and I'm still sitting on the fence about buying one of the PVD automatics that are still available in the Laco Shop. The finish on the case really caught my eye in your photos, thanks for posting them.

On another note, I should warn you that WUS rules don't permit images with weapons of any kind in them. I realise that a lot of guys who collect watches are also avid knife collectors too - a good friend of mine spends almost as much money on knives as he does on his Omegas - but rules are rules. Please keep this in mind when you post other photos, which hopefully will be soon...


----------



## mebiuspower

If a knife is a weapon then we should ban photos of pens too. They're tools. Can I post a photo of my watch with a screwdriver then?


----------



## wtrenkle

I think Uwe's message has come across. 
Let's concentrate on the real subject of WUS: the discussions, the exchange of information on and pictures of our beloved timepieces - and let us respect the rules.

All the best


----------



## StufflerMike

Post whatever you want to post. If your post violates our rules & guidelines it will have to go. Simple as that.

Victims of Knife Crime - Tragic Stories of Knife Crime Victims UK

Let's talk watches here on Watchuseek.


----------



## Uwe W.

mebiuspower said:


> If a knife is a weapon then we should ban photos of pens too.


Haven't you heard? They're considered to be mightier than swords.


----------



## WNUT

Just to gently nudge this thread back to its original purpose:
More pics of my new miyota cream 
















Thanks


----------



## fluppyboy

Nice strap in pic 1, Dave. What is it?


----------



## WNUT

That's a Benarus 24mm strap that I cut down to 20mm.


----------



## fluppyboy

My new arrival - 42mm "Karlsruhe":


----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## fluppyboy

Here are both of mine. I changed the strap on the Navy Luminous to something more appropriate (I don't think the supplied strap does the watch justice). Then I took a "family portrait". ;-)


----------



## cxbxax

gorgeous photography! the subject also helps


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Just got my first Laco! The 42 Automatic Type A


























For reference, beside my other newly purchased watch- the Steinhart Military on the left:


----------



## chris2611

Hello Uwe, 
i´m sorry, i didn´t read the rules before posting!:roll:

But... i´ve got some more photos of my Laco with some new straps!
I´m quite interested about your opinions!!


----------



## jomp

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Tony A.H said:


> too late to the Party but at least i showed up .
> here's mine. a 55 mm of Great Observatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still not comfortable to wear it outside the Office and Home..maybe it take a little more Time to get used to ;-)
> Cheers


Good great on your wrist dude ) Here another 55mm hip hop old rocker"








Cheers


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have this one


----------



## Uwe W.

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I have this one


Absolutely spectacular. I really wish they made a wrist version of this watch. You simply have to post a lume shot of this one for us!


----------



## fluppyboy

Uwe W. said:


> Absolutely spectacular. I really wish they made a wrist version of this watch. You simply have to post a lume shot of this one for us!


I'm assuming you mean the small seconds and no date version, because otherwise, as we all know by now... they already do! 










I gotta say - small seconds and no date... I'd be all over it! :-!


----------



## fluppyboy

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I have this one





Uwe W. said:


> Absolutely spectacular.


What Uwe said. :-!

I've been tempted, many times, to get this watch. I just cannot justify it for the price, when I consider that I could have an excellent antique piece from the 1800s for that amount. (I also have some vintage and antique pocket watches, though no Lacos... yet).


----------



## Uwe W.

fluppyboy said:


> I'm assuming you mean the small seconds and no date version, because otherwise, as we all know by now... they already do!


Laco has a version with a sub-second dial, but it's located at the 9 o'clock position. I already own a lume dial Miyota, but I'd really like to own one as close to the original as possible without the date complication and a sub-second dial located at 6 o'clock.


----------



## fluppyboy

I said it once and I'll say it again: _I would be all over that one!_ :-!


----------



## Bjorn11

Got my A! Very nice...


----------



## WNUT

Bjorn1 said:


> Got my A! Very nice...


Love the look!


----------



## bertons

Hello WUS,

I got this timepiece couple of days ago. I have to admit that initially I wasn't really sure if I want it. I mean I liked it a lot but had doubts about buying it. There was some evil inside me saying buy it... buy it... don't be a fool - just do it... And I took the risk...

Waiting time was a nightmare - almost a week (Amazon, you disappointed me this time indeed!)... But when I opened the case, it was WOOOW! SPLENDID!!! I'm totally in love with this watch. The more I wear it, the more I love it!

Some photos:


----------



## Bjorn11

A with repp bracelet and duck combo


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

I realized that I didn't post in this thread yet! Let's fix that real quick with a few pictures of my lovely B-Uhr.


----------



## chris2611

Another pic from my Laco,....b/w this time!


----------



## BenL




----------



## chris2611

Beautiful B-Type, Ben!:-!

A few more pics of my Einsatzuhr.....


----------



## StufflerMike

These lugs make it easy wear ! I like them.


----------



## chris2611

Well, i got a few Watches, which are more expensive than my Laco, but she´s my No.1!!:-!


----------



## Kal Varnsen

Sweet pics everyone!


----------



## Uwe W.

Nice Einsatzuhren. Everytime someone posts a picture of one I have to kick myself in the ass for not having bought one yet. I'd really like to see more wrist shots; profile and head on.


----------



## paveiv

I have just posted this one in another thread but I think it should be here too, altough there is an "alien" present

45 - 42 - 40 (Stowa)
The Stowa is really amazing, great finish, blued hands (by heat), dressier, love the rotor, strap and so on, definitely no regrets purchasing it. But somehow, if I would have to choose one, it would still be the Laco (42mm), I love the vintage feel of it. I hope it is not problem posting another brand here, Laco is still the dominant force here 

As I am looking on the photo I realize I really need the fifty-five. Anyone care to donate the original to me? Janne? I will trade it for the Czech airforce watch (btw, I am still on a lookout for one that could interest you, but every piece looks like crap or is sold already).


----------



## Uwe W.

paveiv said:


> As I am looking on the photo I realize I really need the fifty-five.


Well, you certainly need the 55 if you're planning on wearing all four at the same time. Considering how you have them lined up, the 55 should look great just below your elbow - a perfect fit. Or maybe it's just that you want to beat Janne's record of wearing three B-Uhrs at the same time?


----------



## cold_beer839

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That Laco has great lume. Is that on the dail or backlight?


----------



## cold_beer839

My never-worn Laco custom Porsche 928 watch. 1 of 100 that was designed and spec'd by some guys on Rennlist. I got it with the optional bracelet. Serial #96 to match the last digits of the vin on my '93 928 GTS (0096). It still has the protective film over the sapphire crystal applied by Laco. I'm gonna wear it one day!!


----------



## Bus

45 mm)
originally


just another strap




strap handmade, made by my friend


----------



## watcher_sg

Hi all, 

a quick question before I make my order!  Why is it that some dials has "Laco by Lacher" and "Laco | 1925" ? If i were to buy the modern fleiger models, which are the entry versions, they only have Laco | 1925 right?

Thank you!


----------



## Uwe W.

watcher_sg said:


> If i were to buy the modern fleiger models, which are the entry versions, they only have Laco | 1925 right?


The Miyota powered models are considered to be the entry level ones - and yes - they do have Laco 1925 on the dial. Visit the Laco Shop and you'll see which dial faces come with which models.


----------



## cheezerman

My Type A Miyota with me at work, taking grape samples as we approach harvest.


----------



## Retina

My Marine, pre-Squad


----------



## chris2611

My Einsatzuhr with that orginal rubber-strap!


----------



## chris2611

I´ve got a new one!:-!


----------



## Uwe W.

chris2611 said:


> I´ve got a new one!:-!


Interesting strap; who makes it?


----------



## chris2611

Hello Uwe, 
its a quite cheap one from almanus, ...14,95 Eur!b-)

Interesting,....i´m a member of a few watch-forums in the world, and you are really not the first one asking what strap it is!


----------



## bertons




----------



## lotus089

something you don't see everyday.......


----------



## wtrenkle

In fact, I am wondering, what I am seeing here ... a nice watch, at least!
Is this a historical watch (movement-wise, chronograph ...)?

Have you got some more photos?

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W.

wtrenkle said:


> Is this a historical watch (movement-wise, chronograph ...)?


No, it's not an historical model.

I recall when it was a part of Laco's collection, I'm guessing it's been a few years now, maybe even longer? They do come up for sale every so often; the sub-dial layout looks to be based on a Japanese quartz movement.

There was another very similar model, albeit based on the 7750, which had the sub-dials at 12, 9 and 6 with a day/date at 3, just like those in their current collection.


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

I've never seen one of those before! An interesting take on the original design.


----------



## fluppyboy




----------



## steampowered

Wow this post is making me crave the Einsatzuhr bad. Both finishes look so good though. Any feedback on the durability of the black finish?


----------



## Antons Bungis

laco stuttgart 45mm eta 2801 127/560 b-)


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

fluppyboy said:


>


Oh wow, I absolutely love this one. It looked great on the Laco website, but this picture makes me like it even more.


----------



## fluppyboy

VolkswagenFox21 said:


> Oh wow, I absolutely love this one. It looked great on the Laco website, but this picture makes me like it even more.


It is SPECTACULAR in the flesh! All the watches from that line are...


----------



## Uwe W.

VolkswagenFox21 said:


> Oh wow, I absolutely love this one. It looked great on the Laco website, but this picture makes me like it even more.


Have to agree with that. That particular photo raised my opinion of that particular Laco a few notches. It looks sophisticated and elegant, but still has a historical appearance to it. Very nice.


----------



## Dsaat

SHAME ON YOU ALL!!! 
What are you guys doing to me!!???? This thread is going to cause some trouble with my girlfriend......

I looked in this forum out of curiosity ( I don't own a Laco yet but have seen some interesting models in the "WRUW-threads")...
But now I have seen al these beautifull models here I have to get at least 1 !!!

So shame on you!!! I'm going to blame this on you all!!! 

Just so you know and you have to live with this shame!


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Just got the Laco Type B, now I have 2 Lacos!


----------



## Uwe W.

ditoy_eagle said:


> Just got the Laco Type B, now I have 2 Lacos!


Wow! Nice set - and good photos; you must have supercharged that lume before the photo.


----------



## Yokohama

Just for asking forum admin to stick this thread, please.

Thank You


----------



## Uwe W.

Yokohama said:


> Just for asking forum admin to stick this thread, please.


There are too many stuck threads already; one day I'll get around to cleaning them up. However, it really isn't necessary to stick this thread as people post in it frequently enough to keep it near the top of the Laco forum.


----------



## jlconferido

My Type-A on a vintage closed loop vintage strap.


----------



## Uwe W.

jlconferido said:


> My Type-A on a vintage closed loop vintage strap.


You're not telling us much. Is it a Bremen, Karlsruhe, Dresden, Frankfurt or a München. My guess? A Bremen?


----------



## Greg75

My 45mm B-Dial Hand Wound on DiModell Tornado:


----------



## Alyazirat

They are magnificent watches. I am waiting for my Laco Bremen joint purchase of a Spanish Forum "Relojes Especiales". Something like this.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But now, I have this one

[IMG=http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/327/imag0595m.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/7172/imag0592e.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fluppyboy

Another from the Laco 1925 (Valjoux) series...


----------



## Uwe W.

Alyazirat said:


> But now, I have this one


Nice Einsatzuhr, but please tell me you don't actually strap it to the top triple clamp of a V-twin. That would give any watch a horrendous beating.


----------



## Uwe W.

fluppyboy said:


> Another from the Laco 1925 (Valjoux) series...


Sweet! Nice choice in strap too; I'm assuming it didn't come with the watch?


----------



## fluppyboy

Uwe W. said:


> Sweet! Nice choice in strap too; I'm assuming it didn't come with the watch?


Uwe, that is the strap that comes with the watch these days. Dark blue leather (the colour is not showing up very well in that particular image), a very nice choice for that model. I know I keep repeating myself, but the entire Valjoux line from Laco are stunning-looking timepieces!


----------



## ghostryder

Just unboxed today!  My brand spanking new Flieger Type B Miyota:

























Love the simple beauty of this piece and the history behind it is a bonus! The only downside is that the strap is too big, so even using the last hole in the strap, it fits loose. Anyone have any suggestions / tips on adding another hole to the strap?


----------



## Uwe W.

ghostryder said:


> Love the simple beauty of this piece and the history behind it is a bonus! The only downside is that the strap is too big, so even using the last hole in the strap, it fits loose. Anyone have any suggestions / tips on adding another hole to the strap?


Congratulations. Most actually complain that the strap is too small. What size is your wrist? Looking at your wrist shot I'd say it was quite small. Adding an extra hole is easy. I'd recommend visiting your local craft or leather working store - or even eBay - and buy a leather hole punch. You can pick up one with five different size dies for around $10. It will make a nice clean hole - be sure to take your time lining the punch up - and you'll probably end up using it for other straps as well. If you don't want to bother with that, most watch stores will punch a new hole for you. Some might do it for free - others could charge you the cost of buying the hole punch.


----------



## ghostryder

Uwe W. said:


> Congratulations. Most actually complain that the strap is too small. What size is your wrist? Looking at your wrist shot I'd say it was quite small. Adding an extra hole is easy. I'd recommend visiting your local craft or leather working store - or even eBay - and buy a leather hole punch. You can pick up one with five different size dies for around $10. It will make a nice clean hole - be sure to take your time lining the punch up - and you'll probably end up using it for other straps as well. If you don't want to bother with that, most watch stores will punch a new hole for you. Some might do it for free - others could charge you the cost of buying the hole punch.


Thanks for the tip on a hole punch! Found some online in the $10 and under range.

That picture does actually make my wrist look freakishly small, but my wrist is 6.5 inches, so while on the smaller side, I wouldn't consider myself an elf or anything. ;-)


----------



## Alyazirat

Uwe W. said:


> Nice Einsatzuhr, but please tell me you don't actually strap it to the top triple clamp of a V-twin. That would give any watch a horrendous beating.


Dont worry. Only for the photo. I am mad but not so much :-d


----------



## js413

ghostryder said:


> Just unboxed today!  My brand spanking new Flieger Type B Miyota:
> 
> Love the simple beauty of this piece and the history behind it is a bonus! The only downside is that the strap is too big, so even using the last hole in the strap, it fits loose. Anyone have any suggestions / tips on adding another hole to the strap?


I used a leather hole punch as well to make a new hole. Now it fits perfectly.

Congrats on the watch!


----------



## forestone

Laco Manual


----------



## Dsaat

Dsaat said:


> SHAME ON YOU ALL!!!
> What are you guys doing to me!!???? This thread is going to cause some trouble with my girlfriend......
> 
> I looked in this forum out of curiosity ( I don't own a Laco yet but have seen some interesting models in the "WRUW-threads")...
> But now I have seen al these beautifull models here I have to get at least 1 !!!
> 
> So shame on you!!! I'm going to blame this on you all!!!
> 
> Just so you know and you have to live with this shame!


3 weeks ago I saw this thread and I knew I would have to buy a Laco and blamed you all for it.

Last friday I decided to pull the trigger and ordered the Miyota B-type Flieger. Today the watch arrived!!!! Fastest arrival ever for me |>.

Now I don't blame you anymore. The watch looks even better in real then on the pictures. I love the dial and the color on the numerals which is a little greenish and gives it a vintage touch.

I'm really happy with this purchase.... and want to thank you all for tempting me! I will post some pictures soon!


----------



## paveiv

Among all the navigator watches I humbly present my new addition. Laco for ladies I have absolutely no information about the watch, not sure if it is original, nothing. I just could not resist the beauty of the movemenit (mind the watch is just 17mm!). And for 22 cents (4 CZK, but ok, with postage fees it rose up to 4,5 USD), there was nothing to think about. It works flawlessly except the stem/crown sometimes rotates freely when winding(not sure how to describe it better, sorry). Originally I intended to create some frankenstein with this movement but it is too small so it will stay where it is. (btw, I hope you dont mind the watch in the back, it was just the best choice for showing how small the watch is, solid caseback of Lacos is little bit boring for this)


----------



## dextergolf

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's my B-Uhren Type A Miyota.


----------



## DannyStyle

*For those with the Myota Tybe B...*

Hi Guys,

Quick question for those of you with the Myota Type B watches, is the glass recessed underneath the end of the case or is it flush?

Reason I ask is it looks like it sits below the end of the case which would help stop it from being scratched.

I'm tossing up the mineral glass/myota VS the saphire/ETA.

Danny


----------



## fluppyboy

*Re: For those with the Myota Tybe B...*

It's flush (actually very slightly higher than the edge of the case). Mineral glass is pretty good, I wouldn't worry too much - it's a watch. The crustal will scratch if you try hard enough, but that will happen to sapphire too.


----------



## forestone

First Laco!


----------



## Uwe W.

To commemorate the upcoming release of the 2012 Flieger B-Uhren, I've been wearing one of my favorites. I haven't worn this particular Laco in many, many months, but it felt like coming home as I did up its strap this morning.


----------



## buscata

Laco A 42 Bremen


----------



## SimonPG

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

Nice photos everyone.

I have just received my first Laco so joined this site.

BUT I am very confused - I was very surprised to open my new watch case and see that the numerals, markings and hands are a light green colour - NOT WHITE! Not even cream. I am not saying they are white with a green hue, they are light GREEN.

I sent a message to Laco and they said "your watch is normal - our watches are painted with Superluminova C3 which is green to make them glow green in the dark".

BUT EVERY PHOTO I have sen shows white numerals, markings and hands. In the above posted shots their are feint indications of a an off-white hue but not light green!

I pointed out to Laco that their web site shop photos show every watch having clear black and white dials and no hint of any colour in the markings etc.. I have not had a comment.

Can you who own Lacos tell me if your dial numerals, markings and hands are actually green?

Many thanks.


----------



## wtrenkle

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

... have a B dial one, and all the illuminated numbers and indexes are greenish at day, not white, and glow green in the dark - as usual, the same with the hands, which have a black frame, but, again, a greenish colour. The inner circle of the dial isn't illuminated, but white.

The rest of the dial is black.

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## kubelwagen

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

SimonPG, does your Laco have the Miyota movement? I have a Miyota B dial -- and yes it greenish in color as you have described it. My guess is that its the distinguishing feature from the ETA ones having the cream / white color. Cheers


----------



## Jato

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

Past and Present.


----------



## DannyStyle

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*



SimonPG said:


> Nice photos everyone.
> 
> I have just received my first Laco so joined this site.
> 
> BUT I am very confused - I was very surprised to open my new watch case and see that the numerals, markings and hands are a light green colour - NOT WHITE! Not even cream. I am not saying they are white with a green hue, they are light GREEN.
> 
> I sent a message to Laco and they said "your watch is normal - our watches are painted with Superluminova C3 which is green to make them glow green in the dark".
> 
> BUT EVERY PHOTO I have sen shows white numerals, markings and hands. In the above posted shots their are feint indications of a an off-white hue but not light green!
> 
> I pointed out to Laco that their web site shop photos show every watch having clear black and white dials and no hint of any colour in the markings etc.. I have not had a comment.
> 
> Can you who own Lacos tell me if your dial numerals, markings and hands are actually green?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi Simon,

Check my review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-...-review-b-type-eta-automatic-42mm-624102.html

The markings look white to me but it depends: when I wake up in the morning and the ambient light is low-medium the markings are perfectly white.

The minute the watch is exposed to almost any light the lume really kicks in and the markings appear greenish - the lume, once its charge, simply overpowers the ambient light and it appears green.

I was quite surprised at first the as markings switch from white to bright green just walking through a shadow.

Danny


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

Thanks for the review!


----------



## controlarm

Laco Dortmund (on a 17.3cm/6.8inch wrist)


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Delivered today:-


Laco Aachen 01 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Laco Aachen 02 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Laco Aachen 03 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


Laco Aachen 04 by AndyBakerUK, on Flickr


----------



## Uwe W.

controlarm said:


> Laco Dortmund (on a 17.3cm/6.8inch wrist)


I still can't get over the effect of the new case treatment; three thumbs up for that Dortmund. |>|>|>



OrientAndyUK said:


> Delivered today:-


Nice Aachen, but I have to ask: that is a photoshoped image, isn't it? :think:


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Uwe W. said:


> Nice Aachen, but I have to ask: that is a photoshoped image, isn't it? :think:


Not really, image was cropped and some level adjustments but that was about it.


----------



## Vernon11

This is my first official post and I have to start by saying these Laco watches are so sharp! I'm already surfing the web trying to find the best place to purchase one.


----------



## StufflerMike

Vernon11 said:


> This is my first official post and I have to start by saying these Laco watches are so sharp! I'm already surfing the web trying to find the best place to purchase one.


I'd buy right forum the manufacturer.


----------



## achilles

My 1st Laco, just delivered 2 days ago....love it tremendously!!!

It's the Laco Pilot Chrono "Kiel". Quick shot below.


----------



## srnajana

I have this watch, but my watch doesn't have numbers and letters on back cover, I need your opinion and experience to learn more about it. Thank you


----------



## FnuSnu99




----------



## Uwe W.

That's no ordinary Einsatzuhr. I'm assuming it's a limited edition, but for who? I don't recognize the logo on the dial.


----------



## rzepko6194

Flieger Classic 42mm automatic #853228. 1937 BMW R6 in background.


----------



## noble.brig

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









I'm a noob and in the midst of pulling the trigger! I've noticed 
that the original Laco flieger are without the logos as well?
I wanna get it authentically as it can get. Anyone of you experts care
to chime in?

Yes WUS LE type B is as close that you can get. But unfortunately only 50 units available and sold off long time ago.


----------



## achilles

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



noble.brig said:


> View attachment 618338
> 
> 
> I'm a noob and in the midst of pulling the trigger! I've noticed
> that the original Laco flieger are without the logos as well?
> I wanna get it authentically as it can get. Anyone of you experts care
> to chime in?
> 
> Yes WUS LE type B is as close that you can get. But unfortunately only 50 units available and sold off long time ago.


Look at the *new 2012 Fileger collection*. They are as authentic as they can get with the bead blast, crown, side and back engraving and many more features. I just got my new 45mm B-Muster handwind, its called the "Dortmund". It looks fantastic and very authentic to me! :-!

Pull your trigger fast before they run out too...:-d


----------



## ajustin67

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

42mm Paderborn B dial Automatik


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hillcrest said:


> I just can't stop taking pictures of this thing ...


Which model is this? And. What is the diameter?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Show Your Laco!*



Shawnny said:


> Which model is this? And. What is the diameter?


Visit the Laco Shop, it's all there. It's the Lübeck, which uses a Unitas (ETA) 6498 and is housed in the same 42 mm case as the other ETA-based 42 mm models in the range.


----------



## Takemusu

New Squad Einsatzuhr!


----------



## KingK12

*Re: Lacher Admiral*



jporos said:


> In its native environment.


I was looking through the pics and this one caught my eye! Nice piece my friend.


----------



## pavel36

Dsaat said:


> 3 weeks ago I saw this thread and I knew I would have to buy a Laco and blamed you all for it.
> 
> Last friday I decided to pull the trigger and ordered the Miyota B-type Flieger. Today the watch arrived!!!! Fastest arrival ever for me |>.
> 
> Now I don't blame you anymore. The watch looks even better in real then on the pictures. I love the dial and the color on the numerals which is a little greenish and gives it a vintage touch.
> 
> I'm really happy with this purchase.... and want to thank you all for tempting me! I will post some pictures soon!


+1.....
my Munster automatic is in the mail now

...btw if you want to get excited about another watch, check out Stowa marine watches. I fear I will buy it sooner than I should ...making it the six's watch I purchased this year ...
...yeah, I blame you all for that ....


----------



## kubelwagen

I've put on the spare straps for a change:



















And here's the new addition to the growing family:










Cheers


----------



## Shawnny

kubelwagen said:


> Cheers


I like this one. How big is it?


----------



## StufflerMike

36mm and 42mm data here: https://shop.laco.de/en/categorie.html?cat=17&x40f5c=s8c9sq8k8fmrmbmsltib6bg5d1


----------



## pavel36

My new Laco Munster with a vintage handmade leather strap (spring special from Laco)


----------



## kubelwagen

Shawnny, I got the 42mm Myota. Go for it! |> Cheers


----------



## lukeeesteve

Nt


----------



## macleod1979

Where were you able to find the "grail"? 

-J


----------



## arnz3

Just got mine today. Here are some pictures


----------



## lukeeesteve

macleod1979 said:


> Where were you able to find the "grail"?
> 
> -J


I ended up looking for old FS posts that didn't sell. I contacted the seller to ask if the watch was still available.


----------



## arnz3

lukeeesteve said:


> I ended up looking for old FS posts that didn't sell. I contacted the seller to ask if the watch was still available.


Lucky you...


----------



## Connoistre

Here's my Laco Münster. Everything about it is awesome, the finish of the case, the strap, the great lume on the numbers etc. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Occipital Lobe

Laco "Paderborn" 42mm ETA


----------



## kubelwagen

Laco on a Bund


----------



## forestone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms1

45mm Dortmund spring time special


----------



## watchloveaffair

Just Got Mine Today!!!


----------



## arnz3

watchloveaffair said:


> Just Got Mine Today!!!


Post some shots...we'd love to see yours


----------



## forestone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coleraine

Sorry about my crappy cellphone pic. It's the best I can manage. Laco navy 44 on a wjean 22mm mesh. Enjoy!


----------



## forestone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macleod1979

I love the navy 44! It's going to be my next purchase.

-J


----------



## coleraine

macleod1979 said:


> I love the navy 44! It's going to be my next purchase.
> 
> -J


 You wont be disappointed!


----------



## forestone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackslayer

Just bought this!


----------



## tranngocminh

Hi,
Can someone tell me lug to lug length of Laco Pilot 42mm and 45mm?
Thanks.


----------



## Clockwork Blue

tranngocminh said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me lug to lug length of Laco Pilot 42mm and 45mm?
> Thanks.


I assume you're referring to the ETA housed cases... The lug to lug length measurement for the 42mm = 50mm; the 45mm = 54mm.

Cheers.


----------



## Gian Carlo Belleza

Laco ISA Chrono pilot watch, one of the first production line of this model.


----------



## owaysis

My newly acquired Laco Miyota Type B, with a nato strap sitting on top of my guitar!


----------



## Jake L

Tjänare, my western neighbour owaysis, very nice watch and cool looking guitar too. You have obviously a good taste...(I own an Epi Les Paul & Gibson Les Paul Studio) and if I have any luck, I will get my Miyota B-type tomorrow!


----------



## owaysis

Jake L said:


> Tjänare, my western neighbour owaysis, very nice watch and cool looking guitar too. You have obviously a good taste...(I own an Epi Les Paul & Gibson Les Paul Studio) and if I have any luck, I will get my Miyota B-type tomorrow!


Tjena tjena my eastern neighbour Jake! Yeah thanks man I sure love both my Les Paul (It's an Epi btw) and my Laco. Judging by the fact that you own two Les Pauls and just purchased a Laco I've gotta say that you obviously have great taste yourself :-!
Thats great to hear, I'm sure you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Jake L

Here it is, my first Laco. I received my 'Aachen' today and it just amazes me how good looking watch this is. I also realized that this watch is cheapest in my small collection but it certainly doesn't look or feel that way. Picture was shot handheld in macro mode so it's not tack sharp - but my Aachen salutes you anyway...


----------



## Dickie

Fresh out of the box, my first Laco, I like!
It was described by the seller as the 861718 but came with the heat blued hands, does this mean it's a 861752 Friedrichshafen?


----------



## watchma

Dickie said:


> Fresh out of the box, my first Laco, I like!
> It was described by the seller as the 861718 but came with the heat blued hands, does this mean it's a 861752 Friedrichshafen?












Would help narrow it down if we knew the size and if it was quartz or mechanical (hand or auto)


----------



## Dickie

45mm, ETA, Auto


----------



## watchma

It is the Friedrichshafen then cos you have the new grey casing , it's more grey than silver , silver was last year.
I've got the handwound 42mm memmingen from the same new series, lovely aren't they


----------



## Dickie

That's what I thought, the seller listed it wrong. That's cool because I wanted the blued hands.


----------



## watchma

I've got the 45mm silver cased from the year before and that has the same blue(d) hands as the new grey cased ones in my opinion, the shape changed slightly, but the hands look visually the same... in my opinion anyway ;-)

The main giveaway is the case colour/shade, they bead blasted it to make it grey coloured this year


----------



## Dickie

I am not sure how they got this finish, it is very dark, I have a bead blasted Sinn in steel and a bead blasted Tutima in titanium. The finish on the Laco looks like neither of them. The Laco almost looks like a PVD finish.


----------



## Dickie

Laco on Di-modell


----------



## forestone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gutguido

forestone said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I love that strap on the right! Would you mind sharing where you got it from?


----------



## forestone

gutguido said:


> I love that strap on the right! Would you mind sharing where you got it from?


strap was from wotancraft. actually i got it pre owned from a fellow club member. i believe this model is already discontinued.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gutguido

forestone said:


> strap was from wotancraft. actually i got it pre owned from a fellow club member. i believe this model is already discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. That's perfect actually, I've bought a number of Panerai straps from Wotancraft in the past, and will just ask them to see whether I can have a similar strap custom made. Thank you again for pointing me in the right direction. Cheers, Jeff


----------



## Gabriel A. Zorrilla

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Laco Miyota Navy i bought several months ago, with custom band and bracelet strap:


----------



## JDMist3hFastar

Took a little road trip the other day


----------



## gutguido

My Friedrichschafen says hi!


----------



## watchma

Just arrived







Bargain at amazon UK 'til 2nd sep £314 (490 euro on box)


----------



## superflask

Here's my new Navy Miyota 42mm. The stock strap was so uncomfortable I swapped it out immediately with a Rios strap.


----------



## gabrielauyong

Let me keep this thread a live, here is my Laco Paderborn. :-!


Laco Paderborn


----------



## FredBMOC

Can someone tell me what model is this one? And is it still available for sale at the laco.de website?



Gian Carlo Belleza said:


> Laco ISA Chrono pilot watch, one of the first production line of this model.
> View attachment 775207


----------



## Badiker

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SLA

An old one.


----------



## Anxietyprone

LACO Type B with the ETA Unitas 6498 and aftermarket Di-Modell strap


----------



## mocapitane

Navy with aftermarket strap


----------



## elise

My Dresden (obviously quartz)


----------



## Andy S.

b-)|>
.....................


----------



## enervantul

... one hour ago ... My LACO Miyota "with Romanian citizenship now"   
... LACO Company send it in just 2 days in Romania ... nice nice and happy moments ...


----------



## JoseB.

*In the spirit of keeping this thread going........*

This thread helped me take the leap...thank you to all who posted pics.....
This arrived the friday before Sandy......










and was my companion thru the whole ordeal and it passed with flying colors......
Here is a wrist shot with just a flashlight......









Cheers
Jose


----------



## jwk7443

*Re: In the spirit of keeping this thread going........*

Got the Laco Munster last week from Long Island Watches, great service, and surprisingly fast shipping despite the Sandy disaster.


----------



## ablation85




----------



## crystallography

Bought mine (Aachen) today, after few months of looking around and researching. Watch fits perfectly and isn't as big as I was afraid initially. Very happy with my first automatic watch!


----------



## rocandmic

here's my Dortmund on a ammo strap


----------



## picklepossy

Dortmund


----------



## Elroykane

Can anyone help me identify this Laco? Was my mothers and I found among her "stuff". Any help would be appreciated


----------



## kko1909




----------



## logan2z




----------



## rolekul




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## ChooChooWillie

Laco Aachen on maratac nato strap. My first Laco but certainly not my last.


----------



## Uwe W.

ChooChooWillie said:


> Laco Aachen on maratac nato strap. My first Laco but certainly not my last.


Okay, that's NOT a photo we see everyday here. :-!

Very cool, but really... couldn't you have just bought a car like everyone else?


----------



## ChooChooWillie

Uwe W. said:


> Okay, that's NOT a photo we see everyday here. :-!
> 
> Very cool, but really... couldn't you have just bought a car like everyone else?


Ha...I count myself among the lucky few that genuinely LOVE what they do for a living.


----------



## jwk7443

ChooChooWillie said:


> Laco Aachen on maratac nato strap. My first Laco but certainly not my last.
> View attachment 900426


wow, that nato strap goes surprisingly well. I've tried a nato on my munster and it just didn't jive because of the old style lugs.


----------



## Boenna_69

On a Toshi Saddle strap!


----------



## broehldmd

forestone said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


That strap on the right is just perfect!!!


----------



## Something

Subscribed....have a new liking for Laco and just placed my first order!


----------



## Anxietyprone

Laco with the ETA 6497 movement. My watchmaker changed the second hand and the strap is buffalo.


----------



## romy001

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi,
i m new here and want to connect with all members of this forum i like to know about watches and i like this post these are very beautiful watches in this pics.


----------



## Uwe W.

romy001 said:


> hi,
> i m new here and want to connect with all members of this forum i like to know about watches and i like this post these are very beautiful watches in this pics.


Hi romy. Welcome to the Laco Forum; just let us know if you have any questions about these fantastic watches.


----------



## bigpoppa822

Wearing my Laco Navy with a full lume dial today in the frigid northeast.


----------



## Shawnny

bigpoppa822 said:


> Wearing my Laco Navy with a full lume dial today in the frigid northeast.


Nice watch! And, I like the blonde chick hair left over from last night! ;-)


----------



## forestone

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## Saikolemon

Got this fine example recently.









































Cheers!
Sam


----------



## sunk702

Been a long time lurker here. Love these watches and LACO was one of the main reasons I joined this site. I'm trying to acquire LACO Munster at the moment and when I do, can't wait to post the pics of mine.


----------



## Saikolemon

Remember to ask for the XL strap if you have large wrists and/are purchasing from Laco themselves. Mine is abit too short as it is.


----------



## logan2z

Laco Kiel. This has turned out to be one of my favorite watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice colour fit with the Porsche !


----------



## logan2z

stuffler said:


> Nice colour fit with the Porsche !


A happy coincidence


----------



## LH2

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Navy 42 ETA & Navy 44 Black hand wind Unitas 6497-1.

*


----------



## Vorst8

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Navy 44 Cream hand wind


----------



## Lexi




----------



## telefunken

My first post. Here it goes;

Laco Münster with Nato strap:

View attachment 971542


----------



## Jato

I may have posted this previously....
View attachment 972653


100,000km Volkswagon watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

Jato said:


> 100,000km Volkswagon watch.


Very nice! I have one too, but unfortunately it's not a Laco (an Elgin with a 720 movement).


----------



## LH2

*Laco Vintage 38mm & Karlsruhe hand wind*

*Vintage 38mm:
*









*Karlsruhe hand wind:

*


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh

*Re: Laco Vintage 38mm & Karlsruhe hand wind*

View attachment 1005336
View attachment 1005338

Day Night

My laco, took it out this weekend.


----------



## Patagonico

LACO PILOT 42 Tipo A Karlsruhe


----------



## CarGuyR35

Literally overnight-ed from Germany  They sent it Wednesday and it got here Thursday.

Friedrichshafen 45mm automatic:
View attachment 1017458


----------



## forestone

Cheers,
Forest 1


----------



## revad

First Laco


----------



## Heiner

Morning sun :-!:


----------



## logan2z

Heiner said:


> Morning sun :-!:


Nice! First photo of a Valjoux 44 I've seen anywhere besides Laco's web site. Similar look to the Kiel.


----------



## fluppyboy

logan2z said:


> First photo of a Valjoux 44 I've seen anywhere besides Laco's web site.


That just means you haven't been paying attention! :-d (I've posted these before, at one time or another).


----------



## logan2z

fluppyboy said:


> That just means you haven't been paying attention! :-d (I've posted these before, at one time or another).


Guess I missed them somehow. Nice shots!

I guess Laco changed the dials slightly at some point. Heiner's photo shows 'Laco by Lacher' and yours (and mine) show 'Laco 1925'.


----------



## sixpiecepublishing

Still freezing with the Dortmund in Northern Ontario:


----------



## LoneManWolfPack

I haven't heard much info on the Kassel, but I love mine!


----------



## sean_mcq

Laco Rostock


----------



## LH2

Laco Navy 44, ETA 6497 hand wind...


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Just arrived! This thread has created another Laco fan.


----------



## 911C4

First post. Friedrichshafen..


----------



## alexion

my laco navy


----------



## achilles

My Laco Chronograph "Kiel"


----------



## logan2z

achilles said:


> My Laco Chronograph "Kiel"


Nice to see your Kiel here. Mine is visiting Laco for a little troubleshooting and I miss it. Hoping to have it back soon


----------



## achilles

Yes, I love my Laco. Hope you have yours back soon...:-!


----------



## logan2z

achilles said:


> Yes, I love my Laco. Hope you have yours back soon...:-!


Me too


----------



## Moffett

Paderborn reunited with it's past.


----------



## Uwe W.

Moffett said:


> Paderborn reunited with it's past.


Good one.


----------



## argilag




----------



## crosswind




----------



## Jmorton

JDMist3hFastar said:


> Took a little road trip the other day


what is the name of this design?


----------



## StufflerMike

Jmorton said:


> what is the name of this design?


Why not just looking into the Laco online shop ?

For your convenience: https://shop.laco.de/en/categorie.html?cat=1&next_page=2&xe0b85=ito39rn3odfshca9f8o319h8i7


----------



## 911C4

Rear engine

aka

Volkswagen Beatle Homage


----------



## CM HUNTER

911C4 said:


> Rear engine
> 
> aka
> 
> Volkswagen Beatle Homage


.... on steroids.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Uwe W.

Where on earth was that photo taken? Hamilton? I didn't know there was a Schwalbe on display there...


----------



## mebiuspower

Yes it was there for the airshow but it's having some mechanical problem so it's staying there until it gets fixed.


----------



## Uwe W.

mebiuspower said:


> Yes it was there for the airshow but it's having some mechanical problem so it's staying there until it gets fixed.


You mean it's a flyer? Incredible, I had no idea. I'll have to head to Hamilton some time this week before it's gone. Oh, and I'll be sure to wear a Laco too. ;-)


----------



## mebiuspower

Uwe W. said:


> You mean it's a flyer? Incredible, I had no idea. I'll have to head to Hamilton some time this week before it's gone. Oh, and I'll be sure to wear a Laco too. ;-)


It's a flyable replica with different engines than the original. Unfortunately none of the surviving Me 262 are in flying condition.

Posted photos of the Me 262 here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f258/messerschmitt-me-262-a-884683.html#post6509384


----------



## rollisays

Munster with Black Cordovan NATO


----------



## luisnuness

Just received my Aachen todays, its splendid


----------



## Moffett

Those pictures are splendid!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Just got the XL pilot strap from Laco for my Freiburg. The advice I saw around here to go for the XL was good; I'm on the smallest hole to fit my wrist, but with the regular size strap it might have been a tight squeeze to get my hand through the loop.


----------



## 911C4

My Friedrichshafen and my girlfriends Tokyo


----------



## Clockwork Blue

911C4 said:


> My Friedrichshafen and my girlfriends Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 1154105


What kind of strap is that? (the one with 6 rivets)


----------



## 911C4

It's a GRAF Gf-LC1710m "Alfa" strap bought from watchbandcenter. Fits the Laco very well and feels like it could have been the original B-uhr design, although it is not. One key element I like is that both ends are the same thickness like a normal strap. I have a Laco's flieger strap as well, but while original in design, I never liked the difference in thickness..


----------



## Skodborg

Got an Erfurt from my wife for my 30th b-day back in january...

I had it with the red(ish) closed-loop-strap.

Despite it being a wish of mine, it honestly haven't got a lot of wristtime... I'm still crazy with the watch itself, but the strap kinda held me back wearing it. The narrow 20 mm just look too flimsy compared to the watch... Oh, and I never really liked the red leather - I hoped it would be more brown when I saw it irl.

I liked the authenticity of the strap though, which is why I didn't just change it right away... But now I figured I prefer wristtime over authenticity 

Got me a Bund-type strap by RIO (model "Tula")

















I think it got the right amount of "bulk" that complements the watch now...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Uwe W.

Skodborg said:


> Any thoughts?


You're right in that you're discarding the historical look when using a Bund strap, just as you're right that wrist time is more important. When I saw the first photo I thought that the Bund pad was too small, but the wrist shot changed my mind. I think you nailed it. It's a different look for the watch, but it really works, so much so that I think I might try one of my B-Uhr watches on a extra Bund that I have lying around. I put a Laco Navy on a Bund quite a while ago and it really suited the watch, but for some reason I never considered the B-Uhr. Then again, I'm pretty hung-up on the historic accuracy of it all. ;-)

Update: I just threw a Bund on an older LACO of mine and took a quick snapshot of it. I'll have to wear it for a few days to see if I like the combination, but despite my initial reaction complaining it was a sacrilegious thing to do, it is an interesting look.


----------



## Skodborg

Uwe W. said:


> You're right in that you're discarding the historical look when using a Bund strap, just as you're right that wrist time is more important. When I saw the first photo I thought that the Bund pad was too small, but the wrist shot changed my mind. I think you nailed it. It's a different look for the watch, but it really works, so much so that I think I might try one of my B-Uhr watches on a extra Bund that I have lying around. I put a Laco Navy on a Bund quite a while ago and it really suited the watch, but for some reason I never considered the B-Uhr. Then again, I'm pretty hung-up on the historic accuracy of it all. ;-)


Thank you, Uwe. Much appreciated to get the acknowledgement from more experienced watchaholics 

... Despite the lack of historically accuracy  - I wasn't too fond of it either to begin with, hence the 6 months almost without wristtime...



> Update: I just threw a Bund on an older LACO of mine and took a quick snapshot of it. I'll have to wear it for a few days to see if I like the combination, but despite my initial reaction complaining it was a sacrilegious thing to do, it is an interesting look.
> 
> View attachment 1159983


It is definitely an interesting look - imo more significant than the curved bund I chose however.


----------



## Uwe W.

Skodborg said:


> It is definitely an interesting look - imo more significant than the curved bund I chose however.


I actually prefer the look of your Bund over mine, but it was the only Bund I had which wasn't in use. Typically, I only use Bund straps on very small vintage watches, like this 33 mm Stowa Armee Francaise that I have, for the exact same reason you did: it adds a significant amount of weight and presence to the watch.


----------



## Shawnny

luisnuness said:


> Just received my Aachen todays, its splendid


That's really nice!


----------



## Blak Smyth




----------



## Uwe W.

Nice pen & watch combo; you need to drop that photo in this thread too!


----------



## celtics1984

Here is my new Panderborn. What a great watch!


----------



## brodee11

Man, these Laco's are awesome! I've been looking at the Laco or Damasko. Sure do like the history of the Laco...


----------



## watchma

Can't quite manage the capture the dark blue of the hands


----------



## fluppyboy

watchma said:


> Can't quite manage the capture the dark blue of the hands


Nice! There's very little love for these Laco Navy models on these forums, which surprises me. They are some of my favourite Laco models!


----------



## Blak Smyth




----------



## telepgm

One of those late night train rides home.


----------



## watchma

Memmingen (today shots)


----------



## watchma

3mm bigger today with a Frankfurt (the year before the Memmingen with the old silver colour case  
(today shots again)


----------



## kellencl

brand spanking new Munster.


----------



## samspadefan

Add me into the new owners club with a brand new Paderborn.










Many thanks to Victor at justwatchme.net (a local AD) for hooking me up with this jewel. It takes a fair bit to pry my Carrera off my wrist, but I see this one getting a lot of wrist time in the future.


----------



## forestone




----------



## watchma

Laco Ninja (861632)


----------



## LH2

*A fresh pic of my Eta-powered Laco 42 Navy Cream Auto...
*


----------



## rollisays

took off the black cordovan zulu for a green maratac nato.


----------



## funkeruski

Picked up this distressed strap for my Munster. I like it, but I miss the rivets.


----------



## kellencl

funkeruski said:


> Picked up this distressed strap for my Munster. I like it, but I miss the rivets.


I saw that strap. it would be killer with rivets. Have you gotten a closed loop strap?


----------



## kellencl

As promised, fraternal twin fliegers with matching OEM closed loop straps. I got one from a US dealer, and had to wait for the second one to arrive from Germany. They are the smallest size and a perfect fit on my 6 1/2 inch wrist on the 2nd to tightest hole:


----------



## funkeruski

kellencl said:


> I saw that strap. it would be killer with rivets. Have you gotten a closed loop strap?


Negative. I've looked on the Laco site, but don't see them for sale. Are they for sale on the site somewhere?


----------



## kellencl

funkeruski said:


> Negative. I've looked on the Laco site, but don't see them for sale. Are they for sale on the site somewhere?


Yes, I ordered my second one directly from their site. Click on Accessories....


----------



## logan2z

funkeruski said:


> Negative. I've looked on the Laco site, but don't see them for sale. Are they for sale on the site somewhere?


https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/Pilot-strap-18mm.html


----------



## funkeruski

logan2z said:


> https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/Pilot-strap-18mm.html


Thanks. Not sure how I missed that.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## devilx

Hey guys, what do you think of this strap?








Do you think it goes together with formal clothes? I have some doubt on this against formal clothes.


----------



## StufflerMike

Casual yes, formal no.


----------



## sci

Since Pan, Submariner, etc are worn with formal clothing, I see no reason why not. I have worn my Münster many times on business meetings with a suit. The difference - A-Muster dial and dark-brown strap.


----------



## chris slack

here is my laco


----------



## leooooo

Bought new last Saturday, worn it everyday since.


----------



## burritophile

Laco Rostock


----------



## simonjames

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Its really awesome watch. It will helpful for various people to find a watch.


----------



## Vinel

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My first Laco B-Uhr. Amazing regulations! +3sec. after 9 days, love this watch and thanks to Victor from "JustWatchMe" for the great services, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Vivian886

36mm Laco B-dial


----------



## radarcontact

Westerland.







17:00 local time, Overcast, Wind calm, Visibility 10 km.


----------



## JusticeG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Given your location, I'm surprised not to see a Kiel in that photo. ;-)


----------



## picklepossy

Paderborn


----------



## apples25

it would take me a looong time 'like'-ing all these Laco's, they all look awesome!


----------



## jrwamp

Just received my Laco Paderborn Type B Automatic and couldn't be happier with the purchase! Hope to be on these forums more and more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postur




----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pulsar

Overcrowded MRT ride back home huh? Haha!


----------



## LH2

*My new Paderborn. I finally added a B-Uhr to the stable. Love the darker finish and heat-blued hands on the latest-gen Lacos.
*


----------



## Joahhh

Hi guys! Just joined watchuseek today!


----------



## Uwe W.

Joahhh said:


> Hi guys! Just joined watchuseek today!


And what a great start too with a photo of a Laco! Welcome.


----------



## 911C4

Tried grey shark on my Friedrichshafen


----------



## 911C4

I think I still likes my "usual strap" better though..


----------



## Uwe W.

911C4 said:


> Tried grey shark on my Friedrichshafen


Never would have thought of that combination, but have to admit that I really like it. The grey in the strap really ties in with the case.


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> Never would have thought of that combination, but have to admit that I really like it. The grey in the strap really ties in with the case.


+1 I think the combo works really well.


----------



## postur

New Paderborn just arrived 
Took a couple of hours to get use to the "dark" finish, but right now I would not want to have it any other way


----------



## Shawnny

911C4 said:


> Tried grey shark on my Friedrichshafen


That combination is just Stunning, with a capital S!!


----------



## logan2z

postur, Congratulations on the Paderborn! Fantastic photos. The dark grey finish is one of its best features.


----------



## nasution

First post, Laco Paderborn


----------



## franksf

I guess it is Paderborn season.....  Just received mine and I really love it. I was a little underwhelmed first when I opened the box, I guess by the strap, the weight (used to heavier) and overall the whole 'toyish' aspect of the watch. The sand blasted look is so unique that it does not woa you right away I guess...My first feeling was...hum...maybe I should have been more patient and order the Stowa.....
But then ... few hours later the magic occurred and (as many of you pointed out)...the watch grew on me to a point that it is now pure love....This watch is so unique that it makes it stand out in its own discrete and subtile way. I can't wait for wearing daily and enjoy every look, not mentioning curious looks of so called watch experts at work who will be wondering why I did not get a Tag or an Omega...
My only concern/worry at this time is the eternal 42/45 dilemma. I sometimes wish I had ordered the Dortmund instead. I believe the watch does not appear to be so big because of the grey tone and I would rather see the watch from a top vew versus the rivets....So now I am a little torn...Should I swap it for a 45...should I keep it....? (I have a flat 7.25 wrist)







Here are some lousy basement pictures.....Will try to get better shots after Xmas....
Oh and btw, thank you all for your posting....I cannot count the number of times look at thos nice pictures you posted...not mentioning great opinions...I am a Laco owner now...what a treat!


----------



## Donerix

Dortmund


----------



## Skodborg

Donerix said:


> Dortmund


That pretty much sums up why the B-dial is so cool. The way the whole watchface changes in darkness, when the B-dial almost dissappears and only every 10 mins are visible.

Imo a subtle yet awesome "design feature"


----------



## Yuso

Memmingen.


----------



## Shawnny

^ Nice!


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yuso

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

logan2z, good one! 

Oldschool nightshot.


----------



## Shawn Lee

Been a lurker, decided to join watchuseek today! This is my 1 year old Laco!


----------



## Fraggle42

A member on another forum posted pictures of a few different pilots (IWC 5001, 5002 and 5004s and a Laco) and so off I went looking around Lacos website.

Saw this one and fell in love with it - not a pilots watch but I just adore the look of the dial and case, and the strap is luxury. Bought it direct from Laco and it arrived a couple of days ago:-









The only odd thing about it is when I set the time, the second hand seems to get dragged forwards and backwards when the minute hand is moved fast - it's dragged by maybe 5 seconds either way.

I'm guessing that the stem of the second hand is just touching the inside of the minute hand stem, or something somewhere else is binding a bit. Bit dissapointed at the lack of QC on what to me is an expensive watch, and I am worried that it could eventually strip some teeth of some gears or cause premature wear?

Will start a separate thread about this, see if Laco read it and what they recommend.


----------



## Shawnny

Fraggle42 said:


> A member on another forum posted pictures of a few different pilots (IWC 5001, 5002 and 5004s and a Laco) and so off I went looking around Lacos website.
> 
> Saw this one and fell in love with it - not a pilots watch but I just adore the look of the dial and case, and the strap is luxury. Bought it direct from Laco and it arrived a couple of days ago:-
> 
> View attachment 1340930
> 
> 
> The only odd thing about it is when I set the time, the second hand seems to get dragged forwards and backwards when the minute hand is moved fast - it's dragged by maybe 5 seconds either way.
> 
> I'm guessing that the stem of the second hand is just touching the inside of the minute hand stem, or something somewhere else is binding a bit. Bit dissapointed at the lack of QC on what to me is an expensive watch, and I am worried that it could eventually strip some teeth of some gears or cause premature wear?
> 
> Will start a separate thread about this, see if Laco read it and what they recommend.


You should contact Laco about it and give them a chance to make it right before posting a thread about it.


----------



## Fraggle42

Shawnny said:


> You should contact Laco about it and give them a chance to make it right before posting a thread about it.


Sorry, don't quite understand? All these forums are official forums of the manufacturers?

At the start of the groups of forums the header text is "Official Forums Watch Forums owned by the manufacturer or prominent authorized dealer"

So by starting a thread here I am contacting the manufacturers via a support medium that they own, no?

My apologies if the header text quoted above doesn't mean what it says, maybe it should be changed?


----------



## Shawnny

Fraggle42 said:


> Sorry, don't quite understand? All these forums are official forums of the manufacturers?
> 
> At the start of the groups of forums the header text is "Official Forums Watch Forums owned by the manufacturer or prominent authorized dealer"
> 
> So by starting a thread here I am contacting the manufacturers via a support medium that they own, no?
> 
> My apologies if the header text quoted above doesn't mean what it says, maybe it should be changed?


This type of thing isn't usually a problem for Laco, so I would give them a chance to make it right before you spew the problem in their forum. If they won't help you out, then go for it.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Fraggle42 said:


> A member on another forum posted pictures of a few different pilots (IWC 5001, 5002 and 5004s and a Laco) and so off I went looking around Lacos website.
> 
> Saw this one and fell in love with it - not a pilots watch but I just adore the look of the dial and case, and the strap is luxury. Bought it direct from Laco and it arrived a couple of days ago:-
> 
> View attachment 1340930


This is one of the first watches I fell for when I got into this hobby and found WUS. I still don't own one and I'm not sure why, except that I already have two Lacos and want to diversify my collection of German brands.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rm7pr

Just picked up this Squad.


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## picklepossy

Outstanding. I would like to know what strap you have on the Dortmund? Thank you.



Donerix said:


> Dortmund


----------



## doctor51784

my B dial lack in new shoes ,shell cordovan strap with brass rivets by MYRON at rover haven

thanks myron,great straps and service as usual

regards
haytham


----------



## heatscore

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I love this watch. Great strap too, what kind is it?



logan2z said:


>


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



heatscore said:


> I love this watch. Great strap too, what kind is it?


Thanks! The strap is an olive drab Drew Canvas.


----------



## Yuso

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Spending the night in Moscow.


----------



## Donerix

picklepossy said:


> Outstanding. I would like to know what strap you have on the Dortmund? Thank you.


On this picture it is on a closed loop strap made from a vintage french painted ammo pouch (slightly olive colored).

My favorite right now is a closed loop strap made from vintage Hartman belting leather. Has great patina, and feels very solid while being comfortable:


----------



## hotsauz

Received my Munster. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Donerix

Dortmund on new vintage military grey closed loop strap:


----------



## heatscore

Paderborn.

I love this thing.


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thm655321

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

55mm LE B-Dial over my Barbour motorcycle jacket.


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kellencl




----------



## franksf

Bored on a conference call and took a side mirror shot of my Friedrichshaffen in the beautiful California sun ...


----------



## Moffett

franksf said:


> Bored on a conference call and took a side mirror shot of my Friedrichshaffen in the beautiful California sun ...


Your mirror image is breaking my head.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Moffett said:


> Your mirror image is breaking my head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol...you are right...I did not noticed it until recently....dial of B-Uhr can be confusing ...and completely wacko if viewed from a mirror....


----------



## hotsauz

Got the original pilot strap!


----------



## Uwe W.

hotsauz said:


> Got the original pilot strap!


Looks like it's a perfect fit too! Any issues getting it over you hand?


----------



## hotsauz

Uwe W. said:


> Looks like it's a perfect fit too! Any issues getting it over you hand?


Yep. Couldn't be more perfect. I have no problem get it over my hand. The strap really completes the look.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Uwe W. said:


> Looks like it's a perfect fit too! Any issues getting it over you hand?


I can barely fit mine over my hand, but I like the look. Laco 42mm Paderborn on a Stowa dark brown 22mm strap (squeezed in the 20mm lugs).


----------



## slideit

Paderborn


----------



## Uwe W.

*Show your Laco*

It was a Back in Black day today. I really love the classic design of the Black!


----------



## jcatkc

*Re: Show your Laco*

My 9-day-old Paderborn


----------



## kentlinardi

My Flieger 42mm Type A PVD Altenburg!










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Laco Navy 42 Cream (Eta 2824-2)...


----------



## leooooo

Starting the work day


----------



## Shawn Lee




----------



## Jason Reed

zweibrucken
.


----------



## jcatkc

Here's my Paderborn on a newly acquired NatoZulu watchband with bronze rings.


----------



## franksf

Interesting and unique combo...well done..


----------



## kentlinardi

wearing this bad boy today!










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## ted5

The agony of choice.


----------



## Uwe W.

Maybe, but what sweet agony it is. 

Looks like you put a Steinhart strap on the Kiel?


----------



## ted5

Hi Uwe, 
indeed a Steinhart strap. One of afew I have. Find them very good quality/thickness for the money. Usually swap between these 3 on the kiel. 
And also manage to have one on an actual Steinhart watch :-d


----------



## Bennykwa




----------



## LH2

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 Paderborn...


----------



## hughbdo

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Navy 36mm Black Dial

Firstly I'd like to thank this forum for helping me choose a Laco watch. Have spent quite a few hours reading your helpful posts.
I've moved up from a Swatch 35mm Gents plastic watch, so this 36mm seems huge to me! You guys with the 42mm plus size watches have got some courage.
Besides the noticeable weight, size and quality of the Laco I find it rather "jewel-like". Maybe that's due to the sapphire glass or the fact it's not bashed up like my old swatch. 
The only downside has been the white second hand, glancing at the watch I can find it easy to confuse the minute and second hands. Does anyone else notice this? Perhaps it's not an issue with the larger sizes. Down the track I may need to investigate getting the second hand painted red or switched to something else, in no rush though (if anyone has info on how this can be done please let me know).
My wrist size, by the way is, just over 7" and I got the watch from Greg at Watchmann - who delivered it to me in Sydney in just 7 days.


----------



## maki23

Trimis de pe al meu GT-I9295 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh




----------



## milanovic

wow one of my favourite watches, the first one on my wish list


----------



## ajtom

Augsburg, new today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

pretty decent flieger uhr. what is inside? miyota or eta?


ajtom said:


> Augsburg, new today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajtom

Kid_A said:


> pretty decent flieger uhr. what is inside? miyota or eta?


It's the Miyota, although I do like the fact that it has the Laco rotor, with "made in Germany" on it! It's my first automatic & my first German & I am thrilled by the quality of the watch. Already looking at additions to my "collection".

Regards.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

IMHO very good starting watch...you should switch to Stowa after some time...)



ajtom said:


> It's the Miyota, although I do like the fact that it has the Laco rotor, with "made in Germany" on it! It's my first automatic & my first German & I am thrilled by the quality of the watch. Already looking at additions to my "collection".
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajtom

Kid_A said:


> IMHO very good starting watch...you should switch to Stowa after some time...)


Yes, Stowa watches are very much on my radar. Any particular model you like? The Fliegers are stunning of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xinxin

An old pic but who cares? 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My Laco KIEL on croc strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangkiahkhang

Laco Flieger 45mm B-Type








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BerlinTHF

xinxin said:


> An old pic but who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi there XinXin, 
could You Tell, what Type of Laco this is?
It's a cool One.


----------



## BerlinTHF

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



xinxin said:


> here's a pic taken by my nephew. used some stuff around the office as backdrop.


Hey XinXin,

found this pic ad well.
What type ist this One.
@all: Anybody WHO Knowledge, where to get one?
THXS, LacoBerlin


----------



## flag8r77

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## imba

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

New to forum....just got this last week..


----------



## KILOFINAL

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thats really nice. Is that the Bielefeld?



imba said:


> New to forum....just got this last week..
> 
> View attachment 1510056


----------



## hun23

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## canboy

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My LACO I love it.


----------



## imba

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



KILOFINAL said:


> Thats really nice. Is that the Bielefeld?


Its a Birmingham ;-)


----------



## KILOFINAL

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



imba said:


> Its a Birmingham ;-)


Very nice. Congrats


----------



## Hartlin

First post here. Always been a watch admirer, but could never justify/afford nicer watches. Always had a soft spot for the Flieger style watches. With my first trip to Europe last week I stopped in Heidelberg and picked up a nice souvenir at Classic Times. I also had to change trains in Pforzheim so I can say I was in the city where my watch was made. Looking forward to my next one which will be a Navy most likely.


----------



## sci

Classic Times in Heidelberg has still some of the older models from Laco, especially this one still with mineral glass for 199EUR. Is it what you got?


----------



## Hartlin

sci said:


> Classic Times in Heidelberg has still some of the older models from Laco, especially this one still with mineral glass for 199EUR. Is it what you got?


That's the one. Miyota and mineral glass for $198EUR. Also got the VAT refund at the airport as a foreigner.


----------



## Hartig

Finally got a Laco (Leipzig)!


----------



## KILOFINAL

Congrats on the Leipzig. I really like the Laco 04 movement.



Hartig said:


> Finally got a Laco (Leipzig)!


----------



## Hartig

Loving it!

Not sure what strap to use though, to compliment the case finish.


----------



## Moffett

Hartig said:


> Loving it!
> 
> Not sure what strap to use though, to compliment the case finish.


The one that's on it looks pretty darn good to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOFINAL

I was first planning to get a watch with the modern case, but the more I see the bead blasted cases, I'm liking them. When I finally decide on an original, I want to get some Nato or Zulu straps.


----------



## Hartig

Moffett said:


> The one that's on it looks pretty darn good to me.


Unfortunately too big for me (seems to be one step up from regular size), so will have to experiment with other straps.


----------



## UhrenSucher

My Laco Marineuhr (Navy watch) - Valencia

Laco lume















And on the wrist








Thanks to all for helping me decide on my first Laco. A Flieger B dial is next on my Laco wish list.


----------



## KILOFINAL

Nice looking Marineuhr. Guelph was my hometown......small world.



UhrenSucher said:


> My Laco Marineuhr (Navy watch) - Valencia
> 
> Laco lume
> View attachment 1520058
> 
> View attachment 1520059
> 
> 
> And on the wrist
> View attachment 1520060
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me decide on my first Laco. A Flieger B dial is next on my Laco wish list.


----------



## julio13

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## achilles

My Laco Dortmund with me for 2 years now.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## UhrenSucher

KILOFINAL said:


> Nice looking Marineuhr. Guelph was my hometown......small world.


Small world, indeed. Not sure how many of us on here reside in Guelph, let alone those that are Laco-Fans. Perhaps I've got the only one (soon to be two, hopefully) in town....Currently I've got my eye on a Leipzig or Paderborn.


----------



## logan2z

Trying the Dortmund on a Micah Ammo.


----------



## Yuso

I found an old nato leather strap at my parents house, and there it is, like a glove!
I have added a small amount of leather tan to get that lovely vintage look.
Memmingen, 42mm.


----------



## kentlinardi

My Laco on Green NATO!










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Hartig

Just a word of caution, I wouldn't recommend NATO straps on the straight lug models (paderborn etc).
The angle puts some pressure on the case and could rub the finish slightly, resulting in shiny spots.


----------



## bazluca

my first pilot watch








with camouflage leather strap


----------



## boemher

loving the Laco

DSC_0003 by rolandBBs, on Flickr


----------



## Hartig

Experimenting:

















Didn't turn out quite as expected (the crystal is a bit too tall and flat) but still pretty cool... will have to do for now


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Paderborn getting wrist time


----------



## beobachtungsuhr




----------



## lamlux

Got my first Laco today. a Navy Miyota movement one.. So delighted, love it.


----------



## Chronopolis

I have (only) two, and gosh, do I love them. 

Marine Diver: Had to replace the crown, but they only had one in black, so that's why.















And this Pilot:


----------



## Andoze

just an iphone shot sorry, Laco Used Look on a CB straps Nato.


----------



## JusticeG

Wearing my beautiful Laco today!


----------



## YoungGPS

My Augsburg blue limited edition 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## easyfish

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very nice watch


----------



## richterto

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



julio13 said:


> View attachment 1521334


Wow! That's a beautiful chronograph! What model is this? I don't see it on the Laco site so I'm assuming it's been discontinued. I tried searching online for reference to this chrono but all I could find was the current model Kiel.

Hi everyone! Hello from Toronto! This is my first post on WUS though I've been lurking for a few months now. I was in the market for a flieger and have decided to go with Laco because of the heritage of the brand as one of the original 5 producers of the watch and also because they make the most historically-accurate version available. I just haven't figured out whether I can do a 45 mm size or if I should stick to a 42 mm since I have small but flat wrists. I'm thinking that if I'm going with a 42 mm I'd choose a Memmingen and if a 45 mm then a Dortmund. I would prefer a manual-wind for a historical piece like this and I'm thinking that there's just going to be too much blank space with a type A dial in the 45 mm size.


----------



## logan2z

richterto said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful chronograph! What model is this? I don't see it on the Laco site so I'm assuming it's been discontinued. I tried searching online for reference to this chrono but all I could find was the current model Kiel.
> 
> Hi everyone! Hello from Toronto! This is my first post on WUS though I've been lurking for a few months now. I was in the market for a flieger and have decided to go with Laco because of the heritage of the brand as one of the original 5 producers of the watch and also because they make the most historically-accurate version available. I just haven't figured out whether I can do a 45 mm size or if I should stick to a 42 mm since I have small but flat wrists. I'm thinking that if I'm going with a 42 mm I'd choose a Memmingen and if a 45 mm then a Dortmund. I would prefer a manual-wind for a historical piece like this and I'm thinking that there's just going to be too much blank space with a type A dial in the 45 mm size.


Welcome. I went with Laco B-Uhrs for all of the same reasons.

How big is your wrist? Mine is 7" in diameter (but fairly flat) and I have the 45mm Dortmund and Westerland and think they fit well.


----------



## richterto

logan2z said:


> Welcome. I went with Laco B-Uhrs for all of the same reasons.
> 
> How big is your wrist? Mine is 7" in diameter (but fairly flat) and I have the 45mm Dortmund and Westerland and think they fit well.


My wrist i about 6.5". I'm prepared to accept an oversized look on a vintage-looking pilot watch though so long as the lugs aren't hanging out past my wrist.


----------



## Ytk




----------



## cheese1974

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My laco Aachen on a Rios1931 aviator


----------



## Cheekeh Munkeh

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I've actually had my new Augsburg sitting in its box for more than a month while I shopped for a new band(s) for it and waited for delivery. But my wait is finally over:









There is no shortage of pilot-style bands to choose from, but I eventually decided on the Hadley-Roma MS851 because it doesn't have a width taper, the box stitching is a little less common than the open stitching, L-stitches, or rivets, and it doesn't have the ubiquitous buckle that serves as the go-to for strap makers who don't sign or have their own buckles.


----------



## Blak Smyth

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco on chromexcel bund


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very nice! Where would one purchase that? So, if a spring bar popped out of that, the bund would save it. Or am I wrong?


----------



## logan2z

Dortmund on Micah Ammo


----------



## hun23

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Steelhead

Valencia on RIOS1931 shell cordovan


----------



## richterto

My new Westerland. I'm actually surprised on the high quality of the factory strap. I guess there is a difference in the straps from the lower end models to the higher end ones.


----------



## keyofnight

Hey folks! This is my first post to these forums, my first mechanical watch, and my first Laco. I'm not much of a collector, so this will probably be my last. All I need now is a replacement strap. 

Aachen.


----------



## Uwe W.

keyofnight said:


> Hey folks! This is my first post to these forums, my first mechanical watch, and my first Laco.


Well welcome! Looks like the old square peg through the round hole trick.... ;-)


----------



## keyofnight

Uwe W. said:


> Well welcome! Looks like the old square peg through the round hole trick.... ;-)


Sounds about right.


----------



## BDIC

Hey all. Not new here and not new to watches but new to Laco. Just picked this up from Robert999. Holy s!$t I can't believe I waited this long to put this in my collection !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Looks like whatever was "sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk" didn't arrive. ;-)


----------



## BDIC

Your Right UWE. Didn't realize that. Oh well, guess I'm going to have to wear the Kiel again this week to upload another pic :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

BDIC said:


> Oh well, guess I'm going to have to wear the Kiel again this week to upload another pic :-!


You shouldn't need any excuses to strap that beauty to your wrist; looking forward to your photos.


----------



## anacondo

First post here! Really enjoying my Augsburg that I managed to snatch new for less than 200€ b-)










Will be lurking this thread for strap ideas, since I'm a little bored of my green Nato and I'm not too fond of the provided leather one...

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## a to the k

Glad to join the Laco-club with 
Valencia:


----------



## BDIC

Since I forgot. Here it is on one of rockin ron's bands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## JSal

My Original Vintage WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr with original strap and original Laco matching serial numbered shipping box.


----------



## Blak Smyth

Wow JSal that is amazing!!!


Mixed Horween leathers:


----------



## HAL 9000

Got a 42 manual winding Leipzig... Still have to understand if I had to get the 45mm version instead (19cm wrist). Btw very nice watch.


----------



## FliegerPL

My first Laco ...


----------



## Uwe W.

At sea with my Laco Valencia from the Navy Collection. I just love this homage design of the traditional deck watch. :-!


----------



## KILOFINAL

Beautiful watch!



Uwe W. said:


> At sea with my Laco Valencia from the Navy Collection. I just love this homage design of the traditional deck watch. :-!
> 
> View attachment 2312770


----------



## BDIC

This just came back from Laco service. Amazing customer service experience. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSal

BDIC said:


> This just came back from Laco service. Amazing customer service experience.


She's a beauty for sure...

But the real question is why did it need service (just curious)


----------



## Uwe W.

JSal said:


> But the real question is why did it need service (just curious)


Full details: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-kiel-valjoux-7750-issues-1260394.html


----------



## wtrenkle

JSal said:


> My Original Vintage WWII Laco Beobachtungsuhr with original strap and original Laco matching serial numbered shipping box.


Literally, breath-taking - for me. I have a replica of this watch, but not with the Durowe, but a Unitas automatic movement, not bad, either, but far away from the original one. Congratulations! Wolfgang


----------



## Glenn-N

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dortmund on vintage strap.
Will post some more photos soon.


----------



## freqmgr88

Dresden Fleiger A


----------



## fbomb

My precious

...


----------



## Biggie_Robs




----------



## Adam91

With NATO strap...


----------



## Glenn-N




----------



## The_Judge

Laco Tundra on split zulu


----------



## Uwe W.

The_Judge said:


> Laco Tundra on split zulu


That's an interesting look!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Laco Aachen

Fliegers and Laco Fliegers is true love.

I know these are observation watches, I have been taught that before on the forum. 

But popularly they called flieger and it just feels sophisticated for me to say flieger. So I call them that and love them all.

Special place for them in my heart.


----------



## Uwe W.

asrar.merchant said:


> I know these are observation watches, I have been taught that before on the forum. But popularly they called flieger and it just feels sophisticated for me to say flieger.


It's okay to call them 'flieger' watches, because that's what they are. Literally translated, flieger means aviator, and an aircraft's observer is an aviator. Where some of us purists get our noses bent out of shape is when 'flieger' is translated into pilot, which is not an accurate description for these watches.


----------



## The_Judge

Uwe W. said:


> That's an interesting look!


Thank you. I love zulus, but the one-piece zulus do not fit with these typ of lugs.


----------



## JSI

Kiel on croc strap:


----------



## Uwe W.

JSI said:


> Kiel on croc strap:


Never would have occurred to me to try that combo, but I think I like it. Certainly not common - in a good way.


----------



## JSI

Classic strap today.
Gotta say I am loving this watch so far, got it last week.


----------



## LH2




----------



## sci

Very nice. I saw it in the newsletter, but since Münster I plan not to buy new watches (proudly since 2.5 years). Btw, is the case the same as in the "original" fliegers? It seems like "used look" on this picture (or the lighting is making optical illusions).


----------



## LH2

sci said:


> Very nice. I saw it in the newsletter, but since Münster I plan not to buy new watches (proudly since 2.5 years). Btw, is the case the same as in the "original" fliegers? It seems like "used look" on this picture (or the lighting is making optical illusions).


Same case as my Paderborn / Munster. The C3 dial has a cream / green look. Nice domed sapphire with AR (same as other 42mm fliegers from Laco). Hands are matte black - great contrast against the light colored dial.

I'm a sucker for fliegers with a twist, and I like light dials, so I couldn't resist this one.


----------



## tuanaparadise

Never thought 42mm looks this big compared to Stowa.
Got it today Laco Munster.
Sorry about the poor quality. (Samsung GS5)


----------



## Setiawan

My new Aachen! Beautiful watch. You can check out more pictures by clicking the image.


----------



## Uwe W.

Very nice. Congratulations. And we encourage you to post your review of it in the Laco sub-forum.


----------



## Setiawan

Thanks Uwe! And sorry bout that, didn't have the intention of promoting other forums on WUS. I was just being lazy


----------



## plazzi

Bacelona keeps me smiling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

plazzi said:


> Bacelona keeps me smiling


A classic photo of a classic watch. Very nice! :-!


----------



## LH2

Another pic of the new Venedig.


----------



## tuanaparadise

Nato, pvd " swedish " leather strap.


----------



## AramH

Realitet, looks great! is that a 42mm eta flieger? If so, where did you purchase the nato strap? I read that most leather natos will not slide between the case and springbars.


----------



## DenverBuff

New Laco Salzburg. At 36mm, a bit smaller than the usual 40mm and up-sized fliegers. But it suits me just fine. A very nice, understated piece. Got a great deal thru TimeQuest.


----------



## OmegaDP

Just in the process of finalizing the purchase of this 45mm Laco.


----------



## tomek123er

I chose a long time between Stowa and Laco. I think I chose well.


----------



## franksf

Congratulations....it is a beauty!


----------



## asrar.merchant

tomek123er said:


> I chose a long time between Stowa and Laco. I think I chose well.
> View attachment 3165778


You didn't choose well mate.

YOU CHOSE PERFECTION

wear it well brother.

Looks amazing


----------



## benny40

I alternate between these two Zulu canvases and the leather NATO on my Freidrichshafen. 
I like the black leather best so I transferred the Laco buckle and attached it there.










Sent from Speedmaster using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

That's me and the great man with a golden heart, owner of Laco himself.

Laco starting @ Bahrain soon!!!!!


----------



## sci




----------



## Bebber




----------



## lilipug

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi everyone
i'm a new hand from Hong Kong and have been so so obsessed with the design of this brand. 
i'm no rich and in the end i've bought the most affordable one. 
so amazing to see those photos from you guys.







lilipug^^!


----------



## monza06

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



lilipug said:


> hi everyone
> i'm a new hand from Hong Kong and have been so so obsessed with the design of this brand.
> i'm no rich and in the end i've bought the most affordable one.
> so amazing to see those photos from you guys.


Congratulations !
I also just recently bought my first Laco and I'm crazy about the design too. Even though I bought their second cheapest model, it only makes me happy to see so much charm offered for so little money 

Here is mine on this after market strap, I really like how the stock strap looks but it's too thick and I took it off to keep it new for the time being, as I have 3 more straps incoming for this watch :


----------



## lilipug

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



monza06 said:


> Congratulations !
> I also just recently bought my first Laco and I'm crazy about the design too. Even though I bought their second cheapest model, it only makes me happy to see so much charm offered for so little money
> 
> Here is mine on this after market strap, I really like how the stock strap looks but it's too thick and I took it off to keep it new for the time being, as I have 3 more straps incoming for this watch :


b-)|>|> Beautiful stuff!!
a bit off topic tho. I also like the U.S Army watches durning Vietnam wars. It's amazing.
Lilipug


----------



## eblackmo

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## malach ra

Munster on a yellowdog strap. This is the only watch that has really spoken to me. Being an aviator, and no-not a pilot, I can relate and appreciate it. Plus the history you cant beat.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prcek

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mine new Augsburg on the original black strap with rivets.


----------



## Tiger-rider

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Type B, the Miyota version


----------



## truea

My New Laco


----------



## roinuj

I just bought my first Laco. I love the look of the watch.


----------



## JSal

roinuj said:


> I just bought my first Laco. I love the look of the watch.


Looks great on the wrist...
Wear it long and wear it in the best health my friend.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Still on the original strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedacute_14

My first laco. Really satisfied especially with the lume. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

The Augsburg on a leather NATO:



[url=http://postimage.org/]

[/URL]


----------



## hedacute_14

My second laco! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Clay Soehlig

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









My new Laco Augsburg.  The strap is from a Junkers watch I have, because the original Laco strap is too long. Also, the orange dot is for Army flight school students (it reminds us to think of safety!). It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show Your LACO!*



Clay Soehlig said:


> the orange dot is for Army flight school students (it reminds us to think of safety!).


Can you tell me more about the orange dot? Is this something all students put on their watches?


----------



## Clay Soehlig

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> Can you tell me more about the orange dot? Is this something all students put on their watches?


It's kind of a tradition in U.S. Army aviation. In the 70's there were a lot of training accidents so they started giving pilots and student pilots orange dots to stick on their watches since all pilots wear watches. Each time you look at your watch and see the orange dot it reminds you to be safe. Now, past flight school at Ft. Rucker, I'm not sure how many army pilots still wear their orange dot. I'm still a newbie.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Interesting. Thanks for that info.


----------



## svetoslav

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My new Dortmund. It's simply gorgeous. It's ETA 2801-2 with hacking. I stare at my wrist all day long


----------



## Anxietyprone

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JSI

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Laco Dortmund came in the mail yesterday.








































Very happy with it!!


----------



## malach ra

What kind of strap is that?


----------



## JSal

malach ra said:


> What kind of strap is that?


It appears to be the Laco "Closed Loop" modeled after the original WWII Beobachtungsuhr strap.

A "Perfect" combination as it gives the watch the compete look of an original downsized Beobachtungsuhr.

The current Laco Dortmund model is 45mm, while the original Luftwaffe B-Uhr is 55mm

The original WWII strap is very long as the Navigator wore it over the sleeve of his heavy winter pilots leather jacket.


----------



## svetoslav

I don't see such strap on Laco website. I'd like to order too, but there is only a model with brass rivets.


----------



## JSal

svetoslav said:


> I don't see such strap on Laco website. I'd like to order too, but there is only a model with brass rivets.


They are on this page...

https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories.html.html

Here is the one in black...

https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/Pilot-strap-black2.html

Here is the one in brown...

https://shop.laco.de/en/Accessories/Pilot-strap-18mm.html

You just have to select the width you need and for the Dortmund it will be 22mm


----------



## logan2z

I'm not sure if Laco has changed the straps since I bought mine, but the "brown" strap I received was more red than brown and I didn't like it. I ended up re-dying it brown and thought it looked much better. But perhaps they've switched to a truly brown strap now.


----------



## JSI

malach ra said:


> What kind of strap is that?


Its actually a Fluco Fliegerband.
www.fluco.de


----------



## el_perro

My new Damme. I love the crispness and simplicity of the Baumuster A dial!


----------



## nghiepluu

My Laco^^


----------



## k2737

Finally got mine back from getting repaired. Tossed on a crown and buckle leather nato strap.


----------



## Lovro_

My new Laco Augsburg


----------



## Eduardo Walser

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lacoholics are at it again..


----------



## JSI

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








Liking the Kiel on mesh.


----------



## JimAllison

Here are the first shots of my new Laco!


----------



## sshami

Please see my review and more photos

My Laco Augsburg - a review


----------



## SJACKAL




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Ausman600




----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I had some thoughts about selling these but I don't think I can part with them...


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The time has come my son. Let them go to a better home!


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Shawnny said:


> The time has come my son. Let them go to a better home!


Better? Should I be offended?


----------



## Shawnny

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



logan2z said:


> Better? Should I be offended?


Oh no, you gave it your best shot. You should not be offended of that.


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## malach ra

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takemusu

malach ra said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Awesome shot! Perfect composition for that Laco! Nice work!


----------



## WatchHoliday

Laco Classic! Love this little thing


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## sviataslau

Here is mine.


----------



## legaser

Laco Paderborn: Pitch black dial and detailed, precise numbering, long sweeping seconds hand, history but the steel blue hands steal the show (!) ....(oh yeah, I forgot to mention the lume, amongst the best I've experienced)


----------



## eblackmo

.


----------



## Agent_719

Just in !


----------



## titov

Laco Düsseldorf, stunning watch.


----------



## Bojan

Laco Aachen.


----------



## iuserman

Takemusu said:


> Awesome shot! Perfect composition for that Laco! Nice work!


This shot is perfect, could be a commercial!


----------



## Setiawan

Put my Aachen on a Watchadoo bracelet, whaddya guys think? 
Click the pic to see the other pictures I took of it


----------



## StufflerMike

Lukewarm. A "Flieger" should be on leather, imho.


----------



## Setiawan

stuffler said:


> Lukewarm. A "Flieger" should be on leather, imho.


Dug around a little bit on this forum, didn't realize how strongly people felt about keeping Fliegers on leather. Hope it doesn't ruffle too many feathers!
Nevertheless, I've been quite enamored with this pairing. Disregarding the historical appropriateness, I think the aesthetics compliment each other quite nicely, what with their chunkiness, simplicity, and near-identical brushed finishes.


----------



## Shawnny

Setiawan said:


> Put my Aachen on a Watchadoo bracelet, whaddya guys think?
> Click the pic to see the other pictures I took of it
> 
> View attachment 5764082


I'm not much into steel, but I have to say that it looks pretty good.



stuffler said:


> Lukewarm. A "Flieger" should be on leather, imho.


It's ok, people put leather on divers all the time. So, I don't see a problem with steel on a pilot watch, especially if you live somewhere where it's humid or you are a heavy sweater.


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Here's two of the Deauville I've had for two months now. I doubt I'll find a better style and size of watch for me. Very tidy and dressy with its original strap:









On perlon with a scruffy parka in today's last peeks of sunshine. It's getting cold around here.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dann1101

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Laco say Hello to all..


----------



## JSal

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ahhhhhh.... the Rarely seen Laco "Support Chronograph" Type A Limited Edition of only 44pcs Worldwide, with Stealth sub-dial registers..



dann1101 said:


> My Laco say Hello to all..
> View attachment 5889362


----------



## eric76

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aquifer_Pro

Hi all! I recently got this in (fresh from the factory in Germany!). I spend most of my time in the Dive Watch forum but thought I'd share this here too:


----------



## frontline556

My laco altenburg
Very happy with the clean sharp stealthy lines


----------



## TgeekB

Just purchased a used aachen on Ebay. The crystal has some scratches on it but I'll see what I can do when it arrives. Anyone know where to purchase a new crystal if needed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

TgeekB said:


> Just purchased a used aachen on Ebay. The crystal has some scratches on it but I'll see what I can do when it arrives. Anyone know where to purchase a new crystal if needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LACO would be the first contact, however, any skilled watchmaker knows where to source from.


----------



## TgeekB

stuffler said:


> LACO would be the first contact, however, any skilled watchmaker knows where to source from.


Thanks. Kind of new to this and wasn't sure if it was something I could do or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

TgeekB said:


> Thanks. Kind of new to this and wasn't sure if it was something I could do or not.


If you have the skills to diy feel free, however most of the suppliers/whole salers do not sell to privat persons. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## TgeekB

stuffler said:


> If you have the skills to diy feel free, however most of the suppliers/whole salers do not sell to privat persons. Anyway, good luck.


Thanks for the information. I appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Aquifer_Pro said:


> Hi all! I recently got this in (fresh from the factory in Germany!). I spend most of my time in the Dive Watch forum but thought I'd share this here too:
> 
> View attachment 6068922


Nice! I just purchased the Atacama (black one of this) myself. Should have it soon!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## TgeekB

It finally came.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66

My first Laco - A Vintage Classic


----------



## wtrenkle

Setiawan said:


> Dug around a little bit on this forum, didn't realize how strongly people felt about keeping Fliegers on leather. Hope it doesn't ruffle too many feathers!
> Nevertheless, I've been quite enamored with this pairing. Disregarding the historical appropriateness, I think the aesthetics compliment each other quite nicely, what with their chunkiness, simplicity, and near-identical brushed finishes.


With regards to a "Flieger" I would basically agree with Mike Stuffler, but the watch with THIS bracelet is a great choice - I like it, and it looks really great.

All the best and enjoy YOUR watch with YOUR bracelet.
Wolfgang


----------



## WWJBD

Aquifer_Pro said:


> Hi all! I recently got this in (fresh from the factory in Germany!). I spend most of my time in the Dive Watch forum but thought I'd share this here too:
> 
> View attachment 6068922


Soooooo cool!


----------



## Uwe W.

Totoro66 said:


> My first Laco - A Vintage Classic


Wow! I have a whole new appreciation for that model now. Could you post a few more photos?


----------



## kubelwagen

'been away for a while...


----------



## Mech4niq

My first with Miyota.


----------



## Mech4niq

Like your band. Where can I get o e like this?

Thanks



kubelwagen said:


> 'been away for a while...


----------



## kubelwagen

Mech4niq said:


> Like your band. Where can I get o e like this?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I don't remember the seller as I got it some years back from eBay. Type in "bund strap" and you'll get lots to choose from. Cheers


----------



## kubelwagen

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

My first Laco. The Augsburg from the Amazon Black Friday deals for $227. Love it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Atacama


----------



## hazykka

Laco Birmingham


----------



## marker2037

New mesh bracelet


----------



## eliindetroit

*Re: Lacher Admiral*

Wow! I've never seen one like this. What is the model #?


----------



## eliindetroit

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi. Lovely Laco. Do you have a model #?


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sorry for the late reply.

This is the Laco Squad Atacama. They also make the same model in stainless steel called the Tundra.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



eliindetroit said:


> Hi. Lovely Laco. Do you have a model #?


Two clicks on Laco's web site et voilá - ref.no. 861632 (Atacama).


----------



## eliindetroit

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No need for the apology. It's a fantastic looking piece.


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you very much. I'm quite happy with it. Took it snorkeling yesterday and it almost looks even better underwater haha


----------



## Franz-Anton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

For your consideration: my Laco Augsburg-Trier-Aachen Triad............


----------



## reflected

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My new Laco Aachen in action


----------



## OmegaDP

I just strapped this Kiel on my wrist!


----------



## Franz-Anton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



reflected said:


> My new Laco Aachen in action


Easy with that Stick and Rudder, my friend, don't stall it! Happy Landings!


----------



## Franz-Anton

Sweet! You have chosen wisely!


----------



## JSal

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Franz-Anton said:


> For your consideration: my Laco Augsburg-Trier-Aachen Triad............
> View attachment 6567634


Nice Laco Tri-Fecta


----------



## JSal

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Franz-Anton said:


> Easy with that Stick and Rudder, my friend, don't stall it! Happy Landings!


That's what she said!!! ;-)


----------



## Steamboat_alex

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My modest collection, with an Aachen I picked up a couple months ago! It's my new favorite, for sure.


----------



## Control187

New to me Laco Osaka. Thanks @muzz 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigris

My Laco


----------



## bvj

I picked up a Laco Münster type A 42mm from JustWatchMe this week, and just wanted to share how much I love it!


----------



## StufflerMike

ndrewh said:


> which do you guys prefer the laco pilots or the steinharts


Quite a strange question on our Official Laco forum. Just saying.
You might do a search on WatchUSeek, a lot of threads covering the vs. question. Stowa vs. Steinhart vs. Laco, Steinhart vs. Laco, vs. Archimede. Just flick through.


----------



## stylus

After giving one as a present I ended up ordering one for myself! Great watch, amazing dial!


----------



## asrar.merchant

stylus said:


> After giving one as a present I ended up ordering one for myself! Great watch, amazing dial!
> View attachment 7067490


Beautiful pick up and a nice shot. Wear it well mate.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## MaDTempo

Laco Prag quartz chrono.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## skibernie

Picked this up while waiting on a Steinhart to ship:
View attachment 7139210


----------



## JSal

skibernie said:


> Picked this up while waiting on a Steinhart to ship:
> View attachment 7139210


Can't see the pic and the link is dead.


----------



## eblackmo

hmmmmmmm seems familiar.....


----------



## Tigris

My Laco in its new
Home :+1:


----------



## sting9154

SJACKAL said:


>


Very nice pic


----------



## briburt

Laco Valencia on a burgundy horween strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## watchukev

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## solgierek

My DC3 Laco


----------



## eblackmo

that old chestnut


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mplsabdullah

New arrival








Really enjoy both my Lacos


----------



## tinitini

Laco khaki


----------



## briburt

My Valencia (again). Love this watch!


----------



## ArticMan

My first Laco ever. And they were kind enough to make me a special model


----------



## Rt fox

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi

Is this a Laco sport? It is in very good condition but has been serviced a couple of times so must have been worn. It comes with its own vintage box. It has a signed Laco movement and shiny gold machined signed Laco back.

Rt fox


----------



## Screwdriver

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foggood

Friedrichshafen


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Theo951

Here is one of my NOS Laco Electric with the special edition second Hand in the original box and paper.
A technical marvel of its time an electric watch with Power on off at crown & one second step movement to adjust exact the time.






















Best Regards


----------



## marker2037

That is very cool!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dk5177

Laco Augsburg arrived!


----------



## Franz-Anton

Moe, Larry, & Curly.......Posted these three before, but Moe & Larry are sporting new
straps.....


----------



## Eks

Laco 1925 vintage


----------



## Bimbo

My only laco 9ct gold case circa 1930 it has a 526movement which is same as a later durowe 410 from what I have read about laco watches.
It is in need of repair (balance broken) but other than that is a very nice piece for the £25 I paid.


----------



## dzlvs8

Wow! What is that white dial Laco? That is a serious looking watch!


mplsabdulllah said:


> New arrival
> 
> View attachment 7728794
> 
> Really enjoy both my Lacos
> View attachment 7728802


----------



## StufflerMike

dzlvs8 said:


> Wow! What is that white dial Laco? That is a serious looking watch!


Valencia would be my guess.


----------



## dzlvs8

Sweet, thanks! and it's affordable too!


stuffler said:


> Valencia would be my guess.


----------



## turnipkruncher

my 1st


----------



## TKMikey

And it won't be your last.


----------



## TKMikey

Got a new strap for my Erfurt.


----------



## TKMikey

Edit: Accidental double post.


----------



## JSal

turnipkruncher said:


> View attachment 8206978
> 
> 
> my 1st


Yes... I remember mine too...

Everyone remembers the 1st time they fell in love...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wave_particle

Replica 45mm


----------



## Gryffindor

Still loving this one.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rollyblu




----------



## kwang411

Laco Replica watches are so nice, I love how true to the original they are. One question though, how does the sandblasted case hold up to scratches? Thanks!


----------



## logan2z

kwang411 said:


> Laco Replica watches are so nice, I love how true to the original they are. One question though, how does the sandblasted case hold up to scratches? Thanks!


I had a Dortmund and a Westerland for a couple of years and wore them fairly often and they didn't have a mark on them. But I'm not that hard on my watches.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## bongo99

My new collection!


----------



## slideit

Paderborn


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## domdab

nice watch


----------



## domdab

I like that


----------



## domdab

great watch


rollyblu said:


>


----------



## Mr_Skoog

Wearing my Laco at the beach during sunset today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## freqmgr88

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dresden


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HAL 9000

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just traded my 42mm manual for a 45mm auto. Despite the non-historically-correct auto movement, i feel the 3mm giving an added value to the watch.


----------



## ExplorerK

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm considering buying the type A Rom model and did a search here because I haven't seen any actual photos of it, but had no luck.

I can't believe that there is no love whatsoever for this beauty on bracelet!


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No luck. Strange. One of our mods posted this:

LACO ROM arrived

Thai video of the Laco Rom ref.no. 861895


----------



## JSal

*Laco really missed the mark on this one...*

*Things that I feel should have been included in the design of the "Rom"...
*

*Case Size:* An additional model with a larger case size of 44mm or 45mm. 
This is supposed to be a Pilot watch and in my opinion that means larger than 42mm. But I understand the need for smaller sizes for those that prefer them.

*Movement:* This is more a personal preference but I think there should be an option for the Laco 24 (ETA 2824-2) or Laco 92 (ETA 2892A2). While the Miyota 821A is nicely decorated and economical option, I prefer the ETA option.

*Water Resistance:* This is where I feel they failed the most. While this is a so called "Pilot" watch and the need for WR in a pilot type watch is minimal, Laco went to great lengths to make this watch appear more like a Diver with the Case, Lugs, and Bracelet. For Laco to simply add a Screw Down Crown and better seals to increase the water resistance from the measly 5ATM to a more reasonable 10ATM would have been at a minimal cost and made the watch much more appealing to a wider audience.
It would have been nice to be able to wear the watch while swimming but with a WR of 5ATM and a non screw down crown that isn't really an option.

Maybe they will read this and in the future make some or all of these changes.

Just remember who suggested it and at least tip your cap to them. I suggested something identical to the new Erbstück over 4 years ago and have yet to even get even a thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ExplorerK

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*

Thank you for your help Mike. I should have done a forum wide search instead of a thread one I guess...
Great photos by Bill and nice, crisp video. They put things in correct perspective for me.

As for JSal's remarks on the design features of the Rom, well for me it's those things exactly apart from the aesthetic appeal, that make me want this model! Oops!


----------



## JSal

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



ExplorerK said:


> As for JSal's remarks on the design features of the Rom, well for me it's those things exactly apart from the aesthetic appeal, that make me want this model! Oops!


I can understand size as that is an individual thing and you may like or need to wear a smaller watch. I prefer larger and feel it suits me better and my feeling is they should offer both sizes.

On the movement issue, this is another personal thing. If you prefer the Miyota that's fine, but offer an option for the people who prefer the ETA.

But with water resistance I don't understand why you would prefer less?

I can understand a 3 or 5 ATM water resistance on a Beobachtungsuhr, but on a watch like the Rom which has all the looks and lines of a Dive watch the lack of a screw down crown and 5 ATM water resistance simply fails to hit the mark and any price increase to add this would be negligible.


----------



## Chronopolis

Here are my two:





























I find this series interesting - but a bit overpriced for what they are. 
$500 for a Miyota ticker? Hmm.... :think:

Does anyone have one?


----------



## JSal

Chronopolis said:


> I find this series interesting - but a bit overpriced for what they are.
> $500 for a Miyota ticker? Hmm.... :think:
> 
> View attachment 8527298


I absolutely agree with you on the price. I'm not fond of the Miyota anyway, not that there is anything wrong with them. They're dependable and work just fine. It's just my personal preference.


----------



## ExplorerK

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



JSal said:


> But with water resistance I don't understand why you would prefer less?


It's not that I prefer less, I just like the fact that it has little to no similarities to a diver! To me it will always be a pilot, with its distinctive characteristics. Not a tool watch, not a dive watch.

I understand why you'd want it to be more diver-like based on its looks. 
But personally I don't want it to cross that line any further.


----------



## JSal

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



ExplorerK said:


> It's not that I prefer less, I just like the fact that it has little to no similarities to a diver! To me it will always be a pilot, with its distinctive characteristics. Not a tool watch, not a dive watch.
> 
> I understand why you'd want it to be more diver-like based on its looks.
> But personally I don't want it to cross that line any further.


Well, let me explain because you seem a bit confused...

A "Pilot" watch "IS" a "TOOL" watch... Also the only thing that resembles a Pilot watch on this watch is the Dial and Hands, and technically they are not even from a Pilot watch even though many including Laco call them pilot watches. Shame on them, they were one of the original manufacturers of the original watch for the Luftwaffe during WWII and should call them what they really are.

They are "Observers" watches. Beobachtung meaning Surveillance or Observer and Uhr meaning Watch... so Beobachtungsuhr means Observers watch. And the Observer was not a Pilot of the plane.

Now that we have established that this watch has the dial and hands of an Observers watch and an observers watch is a tool watch, we just have to look at the case and bracelet.

It has a case design that has the size and shape and lugs that look very much like a dive watch and a bracelet that closely resembles a Rolex Oyster bracelet from a Submariner.

So to me this is a definite tool watch that wants to be both a Pilot (or observer) and a Dive watch at the same time.

So it stands to reason that this watch definitely should have come with a screw down crown and a better water resistance. The cost to do so would have been negligible and it would also make the watch much more interesting to a wider audience and made the watch more useful and durable.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*

Fresh off the USPS truck & re shoed with Gekota B-2 strap,Bielefeld Type B...


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck & re shoed with Gekota B-2 strap,Bielefeld Type B...


Looks tailor made for your wrist, and fantastic on that strap. Congrats.


----------



## ExplorerK

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the USPS truck & re shoed with Gekota B-2 strap,Bielefeld Type B...


It does look amazing on that strap! Congratulations!


----------



## ExplorerK

*Re: Laco really missed the mark on this one...*



JSal said:


> Well, let me explain because you seem a bit confused...


Oooh ok! Finally, now everything is clear to me! Thanks!


----------



## R2rs

JSal said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the price. I'm not fond of the Miyota anyway, not that there is anything wrong with them. They're dependable and work just fine. It's just my personal preference.


Miyota is a thing to think over however design of those makes me to want to have one!


----------



## aebaxter

My Laco Atlanta Chronograph. Also, first forum post.


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to WatchUSeek and welcome to the Laco Forum as well.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

aebaxter said:


> My Laco Atlanta Chronograph. Also, first forum post.
> 
> View attachment 8607962


Very cool and matching strap!  And welcome to the forum as well... Hope this wasn't your last post ;-)


----------



## turnipkruncher

I will have to have this one! at some point ! its a stunner

Image from laco.de


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

turnipkruncher said:


> View attachment 8708634
> 
> 
> I will have to have this one! at some point ! its a stunner
> 
> Image from laco.de


You should check out our new Classic model line: https://shop.laco.de/de/Classics.html ;-)


----------



## JSal

turnipkruncher said:


> View attachment 8708634
> 
> 
> I will have to have this one! at some point ! its a stunner
> 
> Image from laco.de


That is a beauty for sure. Laco's Classic line is nice and has a price range to fit any budget.

But if you like those then make sure you also check out Stowa's Antea Line.

Stowa's Antea line are all priced closer to Laco's higher end of their classic line, but at that price poinf I find the workmanship on the Stowa to be a bit more refined. Their movements are spectacular and craftsmanship second to none.

I prefer the handwind small seconds which uses a top grade decorated 6498 and is beautiful to admire through the large sapphire display backs which show off the movement. 
But the auto's are nice too and decorated as well.

When it comes to recreating these "Bauhaus style" classics Stowa does an amazing job.

You can view them here...

https://www.stowa.de/en/Antea/


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jcombs1

I'm fairly new and can't post pics yet, but I did receive my first Laco the Zurich type B Quartz today. Amazon Prime Day pricing was $140, couldn't pass that up for a watch of this quality, even though it's quartz. Maybe someone with more posts could add a pic?


----------



## StufflerMike

> I'm fairly new and can't post pics yet, but I did receive my first Laco the Zurich type B Quartz today. Amazon Prime Day pricing was $140, couldn't pass that up for a watch of this quality, even though it's quartz. Maybe someone with more posts could add a pic?


From Laco web site


----------



## italy7

Liking my new laco


----------



## Schlumpf

New Laco Weimar 38 arrived today:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Schlumpf




----------



## arthur mcfly

Sorry for the quality,there is no sun at the moment.


----------



## logan2z

arthur mcfly said:


> View attachment 8784338
> Sorry for the quality,there is no sun at the moment.


Nice. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## jcombs1

I now have enough posts to attach pix.


----------



## turnipkruncher

JSal said:


> That is a beauty for sure. Laco's Classic line is nice and has a price range to fit any budget.
> 
> But if you like those then make sure you also check out Stowa's Antea Line.
> 
> Stowa's Antea line are all priced closer to Laco's higher end of their classic line, but at that price poinf I find the workmanship on the Stowa to be a bit more refined. Their movements are spectacular and craftsmanship second to none.
> 
> I prefer the handwind small seconds which uses a top grade decorated 6498 and is beautiful to admire through the large sapphire display backs which show off the movement.
> But the auto's are nice too and decorated as well.
> 
> When it comes to recreating these "Bauhaus style" classics Stowa does an amazing job.
> 
> You can view them here...
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Antea/


#

Good shout, The Stowa is a very pretty thing, but now I've noticed things I like about the Laco I dont like on the Stowa and vice versa! Damn you lol

I prefer the Dial on the Laco, the font I guess, is more pleasing to my eye than the Stowa. However how can you not love that decoration and effort on the Stowa movement.

Torn again :think:


----------



## spryken




----------



## aebaxter

First Laco on the left, new Laco acquisition (Prime Day deal) on the right!


----------



## JSal

turnipkruncher said:


> #
> 
> Good shout, The Stowa is a very pretty thing, but now I've noticed things I like about the Laco I dont like on the Stowa and vice versa! Damn you lol
> 
> I prefer the Dial on the Laco, the font I guess, is more pleasing to my eye than the Stowa. However how can you not love that decoration and effort on the Stowa movement.
> 
> Torn again :think:


Either one is a good choice. Like you said there are some differences but price can also comes into play as Stowa does not offer a lower end model like Laco does. But if you're looking at the higher end models then it can cause some deep thought but I think Stowa wins at that end.


----------



## Lezzare




----------



## mkeric1

it
this is my first laco and im very pleased


----------



## StufflerMike

Ocean


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Hi Guys !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Lezzare said:


> View attachment 8919890


Lookin good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyfingers

The MüNSTER


----------



## AndiH71

Laco Einsatzuhr



























Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## marker2037

Schlumpf said:


> New Laco Weimar 38 arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 8761298
> 
> 
> View attachment 8761306


That's really fantastic looking. I was thinking about getting either the tan or grey dialed versions myself in the future.


----------



## Schlumpf

marker2037 said:


> That's really fantastic looking. I was thinking about getting either the tan or grey dialed versions myself in the future.


Get one, you won't regret it!
Overall quality and finish is great, just a small flaw is the missing sapphire crystal. The regulation is very accurately done, i'm really happy with it.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Tlgod

laco trier


----------



## mebiuspower

Taken in B17 Flying Fortress... on the way to Berlin...

upload pic


----------



## Etennyson

Tlgod said:


> laco trier
> 
> View attachment 9257194


Wow, I love this combo. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

automatikno1 said:


>


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

marker2037 said:


> That's really fantastic looking. I was thinking about getting either the tan or grey dialed versions myself in the future.


Really looks great. Evokes a Nomos feeling. The lugs extend quite a lot so wrist presence seems substantial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Laco Mannheim today.










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jwe1




----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Ocean


----------



## Maddog1970

My new Zurich and Augsburg.....


----------



## loqv75

Just got my Dortmund


----------



## loqv75




----------



## Jlitton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee178/jrryri/image_1.jpeg

Anyone tell me which Laco I have please?


----------



## Jlitton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jlitton said:


> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee178/jrryri/image_1.jpeg
> 
> Anyone tell me which Laco I have please?


This looks like our bestseller model Aachen (reference 861690) only with a changed strap.
https://shop.laco.de/de/Fliegeruhren/Aachen.html


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My Zurich on a new denim/leather strap...


----------



## Jlitton

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Laco Pforzheim said:


> This looks like our bestseller model Aachen (reference 861690) only with a changed strap.
> https://shop.laco.de/de/Fliegeruhren/Aachen.html


Thank you very much. I really like this watch a lot.


----------



## loqv75

Lume wise


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

My new Bern Chrono....love the corrugated dial, and the "totalizer" Chrono is a great touch...strap is one of the best factory straps I have seen.....


----------



## Minorcollector

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*



Maddog1970 said:


> My new Bern Chrono....love the corrugated dial, and the "totalizer" Chrono is a great touch...strap is one of the best factory straps I have seen.....
> 
> View attachment 9631818


Digging this one. I'll have to put that on my list.


----------



## corn18

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

Threw a corrugated green NATO onto my Bern...love how it offsets the corrugated dial and brings out a creaminess to the dial.....really loving this watch, the 2 eye Chrono with the totalizer at 12 o'clock is just a great touch.....many chronos look busy with the usual 3 dial setup, this one is relatively clean.....great watch at an even greater price point.....


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

Well my Black Laco Damme arrived today....love the blue hands.....pics below:


----------



## loqv75




----------



## loqv75




----------



## Lord99

Hi all,

I'm new in the Laco forum, and this is my first post here. I bought today my Laco Aachen after having read for months reviews here and on other sites, and after having tried it in the store. I must say that it fully corresponds to my expectations, knowing that this is an entry level (another choice should have been the Paderborn, but I didn't want to spend 3x money for the differences between the two). I think the dimensions are perfect for my (flat) wrist of 16.5 cm.
I bought it with the short light brown Laco leather strap, because the original strap was too long for me. I must tell that the seller was extremely nice for having exchanged the straps free of charge.
I'm super happy with my purchase, and now have a pilot watch that I wanted for a long time. Don't stop to watch the time.

Georges

Here it is:


----------



## Anxietyprone

My Lacos:
Lubeck







Red Dot Date automatic







Munster with IWC-type strap


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Lord99

Autumn pics from this morning's walk.

























Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Maddog1970

45mm Friedrichshafen.....















Then have to walk this:


----------



## Maddog1970

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 9710746
> View attachment 9710754


Munster or Saarbruchen?

really nice!


----------



## eblackmo

Maddog1970 said:


> Munster or Saarbruchen?
> 
> really nice!


The latter.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Rainy Wednesday, cheered up by my Laco








Jury is still out on the NATO.....


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

My Aachen wish you a nice week-end all.


----------



## Lord99

¨One hand¨shot...


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the factory wheels.......Laco original straps have to be amongst my faves......I have tried my Friedrichshafen on numerous straps, but I keep coming back to the OE Laco...the colour is perfect, the leather so comfy and the pin wholes are perfectly placed for my 7.5" wrist!


----------



## Maddog1970

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Laco Bern today....


----------



## Lord99

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ready for the weekend


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Laco Mannheim on black Canvas..



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Munster on light tan pilot strap:


----------



## Asi3r

First post and here is my Helgoland on mesh


----------



## Maddog1970

MUnster Monday...


----------



## Patagonico

Leipzig, just arrived...


----------



## StufflerMike

Patagonico said:


> Leipzig, just arrived...


Congrats on your Leipzig.


----------



## diheor

I am very pleased with my new Laco Black Automatic 36







*Gem**Gem*
*Gem**Gem*​


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats. Looks nice on your wrist.


----------



## marker2037

My Atacama (don't mind the date).


----------



## JSal

motzbueddel said:


> Laco Mannheim on black Canvas..


Canvas is always a nice choice with a military style watch and in my opinion the black canvas goes very well and always looks good on a B-Uhr.

Great choice and wear it well.


----------



## JSal

Asi3r said:


> First post and here is my Helgoland on mesh
> 
> View attachment 10141650


The mesh is a solid choice on any Laco Chrono in my opinion. It adds a certain richness to the look of the watch.

Wear it always in the best of health and "Welcome to the Forum". ;-)

Looking forward to seeing more of your collection in your future posts.


----------



## oceanfan

My first but not my last Laco... Taken with my cell phone, proper images comeing soon. Squad owners how do you change the strap? No pin hole on either side of the lugs..


----------



## DarrinNYC77

THAT CROWN!



Maddog1970 said:


> Munster on light tan pilot strap:
> 
> View attachment 10082250


----------



## DarrinNYC77

Cool lume shot with the minute hand overlapping the hour hand.



loqv75 said:


> Lume wise
> View attachment 9630186


----------



## DarrinNYC77

I love the "scientific" feel of the minutes font
and gradient markings.



oceanfan said:


> View attachment 10421546
> 
> 
> My first but not my last Laco... Taken with my cell phone, proper images comeing soon. Squad owners how do you change the strap? No pin hole on either side of the lugs..


----------



## baron14127

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice Watch


----------



## baron14127

all nice watches!


----------



## Floydboy

Laco Wien


----------



## Lord99

Rare pic! How do you like it?


----------



## Floydboy

Lord99 said:


> Rare pic! How do you like it?


I like it very much. A departure from the divers I have had for the past couple of years. But my interest in fliegers is what got me into watches and very pleased with this one. A beautiful, well made watch.


----------



## marker2037

oceanfan said:


> My first but not my last Laco... Taken with my cell phone, proper images comeing soon. Squad owners how do you change the strap? No pin hole on either side of the lugs..


Small screwdriver. They are just screws and are super easy to change out. A really well built system that I appreciated. My Atacama was just traded, but I still really love the Squad watch. It's finally time to get the Laco flieger or chrono that I've always lusted after, but could never decide on and pull the trigger.


----------



## sal4

Here is my new Faro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah

Still a favorite


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Today I got my Laco Mannheim back after a warranty repair at the mothership. Turn around time was only 2 weeks. A big thank you to Laco for the quick service!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spryken

My first mechanical watch since I start the watch journey

Still the best,and definitely to stay.


----------



## briburt

Laco Valencia on burgundy Horween leather strap.


----------



## jeremydw

After buying a whole host of various pilot watches through the years, only to be disappointed with them right out of the gate, I finally bought the one that actually piqued my interest initially. Laco Munster. Definitely one of those head scratching moments - what took me so long to finally get the watch I wanted all along? Glad I did, loving it!


----------



## umarrajs

42mm Erbstuck:


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Laco Munster all the way, 42mm, ETA 2824, Type A










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C

Loving my fairly recent acquisition - 42mm Type A Munster Heirloom....anyone have any closed loop strap suggestions outside of the stock strap? Looking for something distressed and "more vintage" looking if that's possible....


----------



## StufflerMike

Asking them for a closed loop Erbstück strap might be an option.
Not sure they sell them for non Erbstück models.


----------



## umarrajs

OP has the Erbstuck.............I think he is looking for ideas for non-Laco closed loop strap (more vintage looking).........IMO



stuffler said:


> Asking them for a closed loop Erbstück strap might be an option.
> Not sure they sell them for non Erbstück models.


----------



## umarrajs

Erbstuck....................My favorite these days.


----------



## Jimmy C

Yes....looking for something outside of the stock strap that came with the Erbstuck......


umarrajs said:


> OP has the Erbstuck.............I think he is looking for ideas for non-Laco closed loop strap (more vintage looking).........IMO


----------



## umarrajs

LACO SUNDAY!!


----------



## siliciferous

My first Laco, after wanting to obtain one of their B-dials for over a year, possibly two. The full dial lume of the Wien may be not 100% vintage, but it was what pushed me over the edge.


----------



## JAC2005

Greetings from Chile to all Laco fans!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Good Evening Gents!! My first post ever in the Laco Forum; after some weeks researching about the best Flieger for me, ( I didn't want another dress watch) and wanted the most faithful to the original tool design opted for ordering a Paderborn last weekend from Gnomon. DHL package arrived this afternoon and when I opened it discovered the Munster, type A dial; a bittersweet unpacking for me but liked it a lot; I don't want to send it back anyway.... really wanted the type b dial but maybe later. I just wrote a message to them informing te mistake they made. I love watches in general and The Munster is beautiful too; and has that awesome triangle at 12, the type b ones don't have... anyway, the not expected new comer:

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

JAC2005 said:


> View attachment 11026986
> 
> Greetings from Chile to all Laco fans!


Saludos compatriota!!!

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Munster again; just ordered a Paderborn too for the complete set of dials.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Munster I Rios 1931 London Honey strap to make it look even more different than its coming brother, the Paderborn.

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy C

I posted about a month ago when I received my Eberstuck and was pretty disappointed in the strap that came with her - nice strap, just didn't match the vintage look of the watch....She is now on an Aprell Workshops strap I just acquired....within a day, the strap felt like and old friend....love the look and the pics don't do her justice.....


----------



## Pachoe

Munster on Rios strap, waiting for the Paderborn to arrive!

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

My first Laco arrived today!


----------



## Pachoe

Just arrived!!!! First wristshot belongs here OC! The Paderborn;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchukev

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Flieger fever; I'm in love with this Brand; Paderborn update;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99

Nice watch, nice pics Pachoe. Enjoy!


----------



## Pachoe

Lord99 said:


> Nice watch, nice pics Pachoe. Enjoy!


Thank you Lord99; discovered Fliegers and this great brand recently and it's been an infatuation; LOVE them!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SPL3000

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great looking watch!
What ref number?


----------



## Pachoe

Munster and Paderborn couple today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

On the Barbary Coast with Dortmund Erbstuck:


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

My first Laco.

Very short backstory:

I LOATHE traditional dress watches. I like lume, and must have a date. I'm also slight of wrist at 6.75" (but not to the point it's debilitating). So I stumbled across Laco (a brand I wasn't entirely familiar with), and did some research. I ended up with the Deauville and I've only had it on for 15 minutes, but I'm super impressed. Really hoping this is a long lasting honeymoon.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Munster Monday 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Freidrichshafen....


----------



## slideit

My Paderborn making friends with my American Optical Original Pilot.

I didn't mean to, but look how I artistically left in a reflection of the sky and clouds to tie in the whole aviation thing :-d


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today; free time at office 

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch

One of my favorite watches in my collection, regardless of price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Munster Monday!

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

2017-04-11

Wearing this today


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn for Wednesday; happy hump day!

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

"Ocean" on THU


----------



## watchguy74

It might say Timex but it has a Laco mechanical movement.


----------



## benny40

Freidrichshafen automatic ETA movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn.....









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ausman600

Memmingen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Mew shoes! Rios 1931 Aviator Strap.

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Wow; why the low activity here? Laco is an awesome brand and deserves more posts!!! Anyway, I'm loving my Fliegers so much! Flieger Friday; Paderborn and Rios Aviator strap again









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relakst




----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmibaton

My Laco Rostock


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very nice !


----------



## Alexcm123

Do they still make this particular watch with that same back.


----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Which model is this?


----------



## Alexcm123

Very cool!


----------



## Alexcm123

Does this model come weathered like this or aged.


----------



## Alexcm123

*Re: Show your Laco! - What colour are your dial's numerals, markings and hands?*

That all black is awsome.


----------



## Alexcm123

This looks like the original from ww2.


----------



## Alexcm123

I've never seen this style before.


----------



## StufflerMike

Alexcm123 said:


> This looks like the original from ww2.


Intented.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Alexcm123 said:


> Which model is this?


Discontinued Laco Squad.

BtW: A lot of one liners currently. Why if I may ask ?


----------



## jwe1

the Trier arrived today. ordered it from Laco. and the watch got here fast.


----------



## Junior29

My Dortmund



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Paderborn


----------



## louisuchiha

dusseldorf


----------



## motzbueddel

Mannheim...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Ocean


----------



## radarcontact

Westerland.
Compared to Pam 000, I find them both strangely similar, albeit their functions are diagonally opposite. Clean and no-nonsense designs.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## oceanfan

Here ya go. Finally the Ninja arrived..


----------



## StufflerMike

Almost identical yet still sufficiently different to own both. Congrats.


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn and Munster

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Dortmund


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

While not an actual Laco watch, I do have this wonderful Laco strap on my new Ball Bronze Star. Very fitting.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike

Today I was wearing my wife's Laco Classic Petrol


----------



## turnipkruncher

Update my Laco, managed to get this canvas strap and now it never leaves my wrist. canvas is starting to age and frey nicely....


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Out for dinner with my Ocean


----------



## xherion

Mike, just curious, how many German pieces you have in your collection?


----------



## StufflerMike

xherion said:


> Mike, just curious, how many German pieces you have in your collection?


Too little and still there are too much contenders.


----------



## oceanfan

Very nice Squad.


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Classic Petrol 40


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rale

Another Squad


----------



## josefius

A Saarbruchen I got recently, I love this watch.


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Sanders

Laco Erbstück Münster

42mm in diameter, 13mm in height, automatic movement, bought in January 2017.


Overall, it's a fantastic watch, the patina is not overdone and the watch runs within Chronometer grade specs!


I am not sure if I want to keep it, though.

What is the reason?
Black dials just don't do it for me, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Arvac

©


----------



## sci

Alex Sanders said:


> Laco Erbstück Münster
> 
> 42mm in diameter, 13mm in height, automatic movement, bought in January 2017.
> 
> Overall, it's a fantastic watch, the patina is not overdone and the watch runs within Chronometer grade specs!
> 
> I am not sure if I want to keep it, though.
> 
> What is the reason?
> Black dials just don't do it for me, but that's just my personal preference.


I am a sucker for a nice newish look of my watches. But that one wins totally with its authentic vintage look. I think it's a keeper.
A picture of my (normal) Münster. I think it is one of the first produced (still with ETA on the back) I took it on a business trip with me:


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV

No compromises. 
Though lum I was forced to replace, otherwise to carry it on hand is not safe.


----------



## VadimMkin

My Laco Tundra on STAIB mesh bracelet. No pieces in my collection can compete with it on the design front!


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jwk7443

motzbueddel said:


> Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Got it in just the right light to show off those beautiful blue hands. Nice.


----------



## Arvac

Pilot & Marine combo



©


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## StufflerMike

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12578655


Your Laco is a fake. Mine got the same serial number.😀


----------



## vintageisbest

.









Στάλθηκε από το IdeaTab S6000-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Laco Vintage 861779:


----------



## TetheredToTime




----------



## jimmytamp

Here is mine:


----------



## dct876

Finally got it!


----------



## farcry33




----------



## jimmytamp

My Dortmund says hello...


----------



## ce1632004

My Dortmund with natural Shell Cordovan


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## P51P28

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12750013
> 
> 
> View attachment 12750015


What kinda strap is that?


----------



## StufflerMike

P51P28 said:


> What kinda strap is that?


The Laco grey nylon strap, 20mm, it is.


----------



## jimmytamp

With my Dortmund under the sun...


----------



## Palmettoman

Christmas gift from my wife. Love it!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Palmettoman said:


> Christmas gift from my wife. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...enjoy your Christmas gift..

Cheers


----------



## Palmettoman

Still wearing this. Crazy accurate...14 seconds in 6 days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

I'm starting the new year with my Dortmund...

















Cheers...


----------



## farcry33

Not your usual Laco combo but I thought it would be interesting because the Bonetto Cinturini strap comes with measurements and morse code.

Laco Memmingen - 7.25 wrist


----------



## son2silver

Augsburg on tan leather nato strap


----------



## StufflerMike

son2silver said:


> Augsburg on tan leather nato strap
> View attachment 12793129


Eyecatcher!!!!!!


----------



## Tonhao

First watch pic on WUS, Laco Valencia 42mm on a Crown & Buckle strap.
I see a lot of pilot watches here but Laco's deck watch really caught my attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Münster


----------



## ArticMan

DYL said:


> First watch pic on WUS, Laco Valencia 42mm on a Crown & Buckle strap.
> I see a lot of pilot watches here but Laco's deck watch really caught my attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan

DYL said:


> First watch pic on WUS, Laco Valencia 42mm on a Crown & Buckle strap.
> I see a lot of pilot watches here but Laco's deck watch really caught my attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spryken

Just came back from laco Germany after servicing


----------



## spryken




----------



## JohnM67

Laco Vintage.

38mm diameter, domed acrylic crystal, cool retro style:


----------



## DNARNA

Just Chillin'

View attachment 12855639


----------



## DNARNA

Hey! Who turned out the lights?


----------



## lihp

Laco Sylt


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Klassik Petrol


----------



## pelox

what year model is this?


----------



## pelox

What year model is this? Thanks,



Anglo Irish said:


> Laco Vintage.
> 
> 38mm diameter, domed acrylic crystal, cool retro style:


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Vintage reference 861779.
2011/2012 iirc. There was a ladies Laco 1925 Vintage as well. Movement Laco 15 = Miyota 9015 though.


----------



## Palmettoman

Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan

Hot or not?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## bubba48

Not only Pilot Watches


----------



## Davetay

First Laco, love it!


----------



## umarrajs

Erbstuck today: Back on the wrist


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Hot Tubz




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## TheJohnP

*Re: Lacher Admiral*

This is my first Laco.
After a trip to Germany a couple of years back, gained interest in adding a German watch to my collection.
Been keeping an eye on some brands, especially Laco, as they seem a great bang for the buck.
Then I found an amazing deal on this Absolute model from Greg at Watchmann and had to jump on it.
Anyways, here's the first wrist shot:


----------



## jsbx1

umarrajs said:


> Erbstuck today: Back on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 12936221


umarrajs,

Great shot - love the way it shows the whole package, with the domed crystal, Erbstuck detail and general character of the watch. Well done!

Tony


----------



## umarrajs

Thanks, Tony.



jsbx1 said:


> umarrajs,
> 
> Great shot - love the way it shows the whole package, with the domed crystal, Erbstuck detail and general character of the watch. Well done!
> 
> Tony


----------



## Katruje

I love this watch so much. Absolutely fantastic on my wrist.


----------



## StufflerMike

Katruje said:


> I love this watch so much. Absolutely fantastic on my wrist.


Mine says hello


----------



## paddlefoot64

New Aachen at work today.


----------



## SteveJ

My used look Helsinki


----------



## Palmettoman

Münster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

Hello to all here. I'm usually on f11, but perhaps you'll allow me to make this small contribution to your forum. Driven by, as you can see, a Durowe 440.

Regards.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew1

Newly acquired Leipzig


----------



## StufflerMike

JohnAndrew1 said:


> Newly acquired Leipzig
> 
> View attachment 13049781


Congrats. Excellent choice.


----------



## Dinky1




----------



## sculldogg86

The Type B dials look amazing IMO


----------



## ArticMan

Just to give you an impression how good this watch can look. Is sold it thoug... it just wasn't my style and had too many anyway, but a great watch that jumps to another level with right strap choise.


----------



## Palmettoman

I love the precision I'm able to get when setting this. I realize it's not really necessary, but it excites the nerd in me .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Not a whole lotta action in this thread. I still love my Laco tho. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh

Lume shot of my Laco Augsburg. Of the many things I love about this watch, I especially appreciate its readability and lume.


----------



## WatchHoliday

New Laco on 39mm

Love it!!!


----------



## Gizanthepuss

This arrived this morning via Fed-Ex. A purely whim purchase, I gotta say, for an "entry" level model, I'm thoroughly impressed. It has great wrist presence, is very comfortable to wear and looks pretty darn cool ! Now I'm thinking Paderborn 42mm...

39mm Aachen.


----------



## tarant




----------



## Border-Reiver

Didn't realize yet that there is a Laco forum here, Mrs. Frieda *La*cher's old *co*mpany. I guess you are talking about the new Laco started again in 2010 and their fine products based on old traditions. Whatever, here is one of mine from the good old days, 1940s Laco, movement Laco/Durowe cal. 411


----------



## StufflerMike

The old company was set up by Frieda Lacher and Ludwig Hummel. Just saying.


----------



## fray92

Memmingen on custom moss green vintage strap


----------



## fray92

Laco Memmingen on custom moss green vintage strap


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Palmettoman

Münster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIP_NZ

Only Laco I own is the original B-UHR Type B dial. I've seen more than a few of the reissues in this thread.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Aachen Blau Strunde 42...
I was worried that the C3 would be too green but it's jussst right & glows like a torch..I was also concerned that,like the last Laco I had the case size with 20mm lugs would look a little off..It looks like they slimmed down the case size just a smige as it looks good on 20mm strap....Incoming is a Light Grey Canvas that should pair nicely...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

|>


----------



## sfb

My Navy 36.


----------



## jwe1

The Augsburg 39mm Blaue Stunde arrived today. Has a nice sunray blue dial. Also like the sandblasted case.


----------



## Lee_K

42 mm Augsburg Blaue Stande, Barton Watch Bands canvas strap.


----------



## aahyuup

Sunday with the Dortmund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Aachen Blau Strunde 42 on Helm Canvas with Rechere butterfly deployant..


----------



## Maddog1970

Erbstuck bronze Friedrichshafen......love bronze pilots, and had a regular Friedrichshafen before, so this was a no-brainer for me....an absolutely stunning watch from Laco....


----------



## Palmettoman

Too hot for the leather strap...this Haveston fills in. Happy Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jchfriis

Just received my first Lao; 39mm. Very happy. just the right size for my 6.5 wrist.


----------



## Maddog1970

Friedrichshafen again today....


----------



## Maddog1970

Me again, this time on Steinhart leather....


----------



## Maddog1970

x zwei


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

My weekend afternoons belong to Laco!


----------



## Maddog1970

E8ArmyDiver said:


> My weekend afternoons belong to Laco!


Love that strap, goes so well!


----------



## Maddog1970

x2 on a reply?.....


----------



## Maddog1970

x2 on a reply?.....


----------



## ArticMan

Mini Replica, fresh from courier this morning.


----------



## ArticMan

Spamming this one... After a day this has started to feel own. Perfec size to my wrist.

The closed loop strap is what really makes this watch pop out! It's comfortable and really cool, relaxed looking, while keeping watch nicely in middle even when worn loosely. I'm happy that I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Palmettoman

Laco Mūnester on Haveston canvas for Fleiger Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENRGZR




----------



## jwe1

Like the look of my new Di Modell Chronissimo strap on the 39mm Augsburg Blaue Stunde. it's a nice comfortable too. Don't "like" the polished buckle. think I must find a brushed one. maybe try to find a Laco buckle somewhere.


----------



## Fawkesguy

Received this, today. 39mm Mülheim, handwound. My first flieger. My first Laco.


----------



## ENRGZR

jwe1 said:


> Like the look of my new Di Modell Chronissimo strap on the 39mm Augsburg Blaue Stunde. it's a nice comfortable too. Don't "like" the polished buckle. think I must find a brushed one. maybe try to find a Laco buckle somewhere.


I was back at Laco Pforzheim today, and it was really hard not to leave there with a blue dial.

- - - Updated - - -



jwe1 said:


> Like the look of my new Di Modell Chronissimo strap on the 39mm Augsburg Blaue Stunde. it's a nice comfortable too. Don't "like" the polished buckle. think I must find a brushed one. maybe try to find a Laco buckle somewhere.


I was back at Laco Pforzheim today, and it was really hard not to leave there with a blue dial.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## maxewalker68

Thought I’d throw an original in with these nice fliegers. 1960 Laco Sport with a new dome, newly serviced and a new leather strap. Like it?


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

I first bought the Laco Augsburg and really loved it. Now I also bought the Laco Memmingen and love it even more. I don't think comparison between the two is really fair, as the price is nearly in ratio of 3:1, but Memmingen is obviously more refined than Augsburg in every way. I think Augsburg is still an awesome model for the price!

Anyway, Memmingen gets lots of wrist time.









Edited by mod: Imgur pics do not show up on WUS. Made pic show up.


----------



## Gorem




----------



## ENRGZR

Sorry for the giant picture.


----------



## Palmettoman

Münster on a black Laco strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

maxewalker68 said:


> Thought I'd throw an original in with these nice fliegers. 1960 Laco Sport with a new dome, newly serviced and a new leather strap. Like it?


This!! 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dct876

Never gets old 🙂


----------



## Kimmy

Just received my new Mocca from Laco and unpacked it immediately! During my search this watch has caught my eye from the first view. I really like the colour combination of the strap and the dial. It's a classical but modern watch oft he Bauhaus style. The special effect is the sun brushed dial.


----------



## wtma

Laco Münster Erbstück


----------



## StufflerMike

Today: Laco Leipzig Blaue Stunde at Lake Garda


----------



## ENRGZR

Paderborn


----------



## scho047

I have finally got my watch delivered today and upon opening it, boy was I impressed with it!

The orange details just pops at you and makes a great contrast with the black dial and the watch is rather impressively nice! Obviously was little bit nervous given I was only able to make decision on the basis of photos from Laco's website but in real person, the photos don't do justice as to how nice it looks. I can only hope that Paderborn would be even better! That will have to wait for next purchase!!

And one thing to note is that the rear to my joyous surprise is in matching Matt finished stainless steel! Which differs from the main site's photos.

Only one very minor and personal comment is that the strap is rather thick and makes it very hard to put it on and get past the first fixed loop attached and leather surface have cracked from first go but maybe once it ages it will look the part...!


----------



## scho047

I have finally got my watch delivered today and upon opening it, boy was I impressed with it!

The orange details just pops at you and makes a great contrast with the black dial and the watch is rather impressively nice! Obviously was little bit nervous given I was only able to make decision on the basis of photos from Laco's website but in real person, the photos don't do justice as to how nice it looks. I can only hope that Paderborn would be even better! That will have to wait for next purchase!!

And one thing to note is that the rear to my joyous surprise is in matching Matt finished stainless steel! Which differs from the main site's photos.

Only one very minor and personal comment is that the strap is rather thick and makes it very hard to put it on and get past the first fixed loop attached and leather surface have cracked from first go but maybe once it ages it will look the part...!
View attachment 13474911
View attachment 13474913
View attachment 13474915
View attachment 13474917


----------



## Victory Pants

Finally got mine after looking for a good deal! A savage Friedrichshaven 45mm on a beefy Strap Smith. It also came with a shark skin and a frayed denim from MIL-TAK as well as the unused original and a NATO! Thanks WUS member! This thing is a head-turner!


----------



## Exer

The Atlanta type C


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## BundyBear

My newly acquired Paderborn Blaue Stunde. Loving how the dial is so adapted to its environment. Was admiring it during dinner and couldn't resist the temptation to take a picture of it with the dial looking almost black in the evening. b-)


----------



## BundyBear

My wife wants to show off her new watch. ;-)

She's really into the large watch phase at the moment!


----------



## jimmytamp

My Dortmund say hello...


----------



## BundyBear

Thought I would celebrate Flieger Friday with a photo of my watch. Was looking at the time earlier today and I was so pleased with the look of the blue sunray dial. b-)


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund here as well...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807 (A gift from my wife!)


----------



## BundyBear

drdas007 said:


> Laco Genf 861807 (A gift from my wife!)


She's a keeper! Wife & Watch ;-)


----------



## DaHaoZ

Ｍy Laco!









View attachment 13623781


View attachment 13623783


View attachment 13623785


----------



## jakesky

Leipzig


----------



## Vetinari67

Erbstück Münster und macchiato on a Sunday ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBNova

Vetinari67 said:


> Erbstück Münster und macchiato on a Sunday ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the patina.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Anatoly

My Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

Pulling Gs in L-29 Delfin...


----------



## Fellows

That is awesome!


----------



## eblackmo

mini replica type b


----------



## ady1989

39mm and it's perfect on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mhutch

Pic restored by moderator


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jpcwon

Here's my pride and joy!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

My Dortmund this lovely afternoon...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The „Cuxhaven" came in last Friday.


----------



## ThaWatcher

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13726395
> 
> 
> The „Cuxhaven" came in last Friday.


That's a very nice looking piece! Guess i'm gonna head over to the Laco site to check it out. |>


----------



## sprosinac

great watch Congrats

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

stuffler said:


> „Cuxhaven" came in last Friday.


Really cool! I haven't seen that model.


----------



## DNARNA

Leipzig/Storm Blue Toshi


----------



## thomlad54

Atacama 2. Great watch


----------



## DNARNA

Palmettoman said:


> Too hot for the leather strap...this Haveston fills in. Happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This shot is sending me to my strap drawer to find my original 1936. Unfortunately, I think mine has polished hardware. The brushed became hard to obtain a while back.


----------



## Nokie

^^^^

Your watch is great. I have always been intrigued by this Laco model. Does it wear big?

Thanks.


----------



## Palmettoman

Nokie said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Your watch is great. I have always been intrigued by this Laco model. Does it wear big?
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you. It's one of my favorites. Pilots wear larger than my others but I like it on my 7 1/4" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## RedFroggy

Laco-Sport


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## 74notserpp

Picked this up today! 
Is it unusual to not have a serial number on the caseback?









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Quick Himalaya lume shot









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Swapped out the stock rubber for an isofrane.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

74notserpp said:


> Picked this up today!
> Is it unusual to not have a serial number on the caseback?


Yes, up to now, none of our models has a serial number...


----------



## 74notserpp

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Yes, up to now, none of our models has a serial number...


Thanks for clearing that up.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

I really need to post up my Dortmund that I won from A Blog to Watch...


----------



## RedFroggy

Yesterday was a good busy Laco day ...


----------



## Sinner_666

I'm seriously considering a Laco for the first time and this thread is making my wallet nervous .

Good stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

eblackmo said:


> mini replica type b
> 
> View attachment 13676309
> View attachment 13676311


What model is ebackmo? Really nice

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Sinner_666

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13954685


Beautiful photography!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13954685


You've got skills, Mike!


----------



## StufflerMike

sager said:


> You've got skills, Mike!


Thank you ;-)


----------



## 74notserpp

Hi Viz on the back and on the wrist!









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

Well, not the right place for this one amongst all the new ones (and usually seen in the 'vintage and pocket watches' section), but as I am wearing it today, perhaps a view back in Laco history:

Birthyear watch (*men's* size 32mm x 22mm, when watchmakers were proud to show how small a watch they can make, also to distinguish it in size and shape from the still popular pocket watches): *1947 Laco*, movement Laco/Durowe cal. 410 from pre-war production, fully serviced of course. Recently, I had visited the production site of a renowned brand. As I did not have one of theirs (yet), I had chosen this watch. At the end of the circular tour, we stopped at the quality control and everyone had the opportunity to put their own watch on a timegrapher. Serviced a couple of months before, it was one of the better performers and earned some applause from the crowd when year of make and the fact of a birthyear watch was mentioned. Perhaps they meant me, I don't know &#8230;


----------



## Croatan128

new addition


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## dvkwatchphotography

My Himalaya on a strap from cheapestnato


----------



## Mister X

Ah the joys of mechanical things, an old Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard, and of course for Flieger Friday, a Laco Aachen 42mm on Barton canvas. Life is good!


----------



## esteban1925

Mister X said:


> Ah the joys of mechanical things, an old Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard, and of course for Flieger Friday, a Laco Aachen 42mm on Barton canvas. Life is good!


My favorite keyboard! Hope to duplicate you combo soon, except maybe with a type A.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## kennkez

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13954685


Nice shot and a nicer watch!


----------



## Jake31

one day it will be mine 

Nice shot!


----------



## Jake31

one day it will be mine 

Nice shot!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BundyBear

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14246399
> View attachment 14246401


@eblackmo. Me thinks you need a blue dial to match your car colour


----------



## eblackmo

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @eblackmo. Me thinks you need a blue dial to match your car colour


Lol. Yeah you could be on to something. The Laco does look pretty damn good though.


----------



## BundyBear

eblackmo said:


> Lol. Yeah you could be on to something. The Laco does look pretty damn good though.


How can you resist a nice blue dial? ;-)


----------



## Rickster27b

My new (to me) Laco 39 Aachen

I really like this watch, and the original strap is perfect for me. The Luminescent hands and markers are the best I have ever seen.


----------



## kissoglou79

sager said:


> You've got skills, Mike!


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Seven seas on new Hirsch strap...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vetinari67

Sunday lunch with the Erbstuck ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Metrik

*Laco Kempten*


----------



## fracture.

Kempten is exactly the watch I’m strongly considering as my next one. I had Memmingen and felt it was on the upper limit of what my wrist can carry, your pic makes it look just perfect.


----------



## Lee_K

Aachen Blaue Stunde on a BluShark Pajama strap.


----------



## Anatoly

Dormund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

I finally found a cream dial Laco that fits my wrist! Laco 'Madrid' 36 mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sweet!


----------



## Anatoly

Anatoly said:


> Dormund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Dortmund

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

This one


----------



## asadtiger

Border-Reiver said:


> Well, not the right place for this one amongst all the new ones (and usually seen in the 'vintage and pocket watches' section), but as I am wearing it today, perhaps a view back in Laco history:
> 
> Birthyear watch (*men's* size 32mm x 22mm, when watchmakers were proud to show how small a watch they can make, also to distinguish it in size and shape from the still popular pocket watches): *1947 Laco*, movement Laco/Durowe cal. 410 from pre-war production, fully serviced of course. Recently, I had visited the production site of a renowned brand. As I did not have one of theirs (yet), I had chosen this watch. At the end of the circular tour, we stopped at the quality control and everyone had the opportunity to put their own watch on a timegrapher. Serviced a couple of months before, it was one of the better performers and earned some applause from the crowd when year of make and the fact of a birthyear watch was mentioned. Perhaps they meant me, I don't know &#8230;


Incredible watch and story...so glad to see you enjoying this rare beauty...I wish laco does consider some re-editions of these too, with a 7001 movement perhaps to keep it hand winding in a small case with small seconds...thank you for sharing


----------



## sapsan61

The watch is dedicated to the 1936 Olympics in Germany.
The watch is in good condition. The case is clean, stainless steel. Size 35x27 mm. The glass is clean. On the dial one word and a few marks are erased (photo).
The clock is going fine. Native strap.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 74notserpp

Himalaya









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Paderborn says 'hi!':









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Gargamel35

Erbstuck


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paderborn on a 1957 British RAF duffel bag canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## StufflerMike

That‘s a great combo. Congrats.


----------



## oldfatherthames

stuffler said:


> That's a great combo. Congrats.


Thank you so much! b-)

Once 'you' decouple the viewing habit from the usual stereotypes (riveted leather strap), this is really special. Here's a new one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Love my new Paderborn, two more pics on different canvas straps from redrockstraps. The first is a vintage canvas from a U.S. medic bag from the Vietnam War days, the second is a regular canvas that Dan Barr offers and the name is 'Basque Olive'. Wrist is 7-7.1".

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

on my wrist today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paderborn on Erbstück strap:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sal4

Wearing my Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedFroggy

My Laco Augsburg 42 ....


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

The Paderborn on the black Pilot safety strap from Laco:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Laco Paderborn on Laco Erbstück strap -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Proliant

I haven’t pulled out the Laco case in a while ..... yesterday I wore the Zurich on a lark so today it’s a Prag. I really enjoy the rose gold color.


----------



## Mister X

Feeling minimalist this Montag.


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Madrid 36


----------



## Badiker

Not sure about model name. Quartz.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Paderborn on Laco's chestnut 'pilot strap' meeting R.M. Williams chestnut Chelsea boots:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rickster27b

I am a great fan of Laco - I finally got an A dial Flieger - Augsburg.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

Wish I could add to this but I'm waiting for my Laco Classics Cottbus 40 auto to ship! I can't wait!


----------



## StufflerMike

The Cuxhaven


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

And here it is! My Laco Cottbus came the other day. So sweeeeeet!


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

And here it is! My Laco Cottbus came the other day. So sweeeeeet!

View attachment 14583097


----------



## abeyk

Badiker said:


> Not sure about model name. Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Anyone know which one this is? It's a great look!


----------



## StufflerMike

Discontinued Laco by Lacher (About Laco by Lacher please see sticky), 42mm diameter with ETA 2824-2, reference 860894.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Friedrichshafen Erbstück with surprise present from my nephew who's just been to Japan


----------



## BundyBear

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Friedrichshafen Erbstück with surprise present from my nephew who's just been to Japan
> 
> View attachment 14585999


Lucky you! That's one of Japan's finest. Enjoy it


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Lucky you! That's one of Japan's finest. Enjoy it


Oh I will :-d


----------



## balllistic

Augsburg 39 with Sunray blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

balllistic said:


> Augsburg 39 with Sunray blue dial.


Love their Blue.


----------



## balllistic

stuffler said:


> Love their Blue.


Thanks I love it too. Very subtle but striking in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Paderborn on the closed black pilot leather strap -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rickster27b

My Laco Augsburg 39 - less than 3 months old - is beginning to settle in with decent accuracy.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Westerland... And to think that I only liked the B dials until I got this one.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

I'll be posting my new Laco Aachen here in the next few days! Just waiting by the mailbox!


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

And here it is!!! It is a really nice, substantial piece. I am very pleased. The strap is much nicer than I expected.


----------



## Mister X

Gonna B-Uhr my way to lunch right now.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## lylefk

Excited for my first Laco, it's going to get a lot of wrist time for me here on Maui! Also have the bracelet to go along with the Laco blue and green and a Robby Hirsch.

















Aloha!


----------



## lylefk

Excited for my first Laco, it's going to get a lot of wrist time for me here on Maui! Also have the bracelet to go along with the Laco blue and green and a Robby Hirsch.

View attachment 14626859


View attachment 14626861


Aloha!


----------



## panucorodolfo

Westerland and Duende the Spanish horse









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

That horse is very concerned that you do not already have a shell cordovan strap on that watch.


----------



## Rickster27b

Augsburg 39 - A dial


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## BundyBear

Flieger Fri-YAY! 

A German car to match a German watch. |>


----------



## BundyBear

Flieger Fri-YAY! 

A German car to match a German watch. |>

View attachment 14646649


----------



## Mister X

I've been trying out different straps on the Aachen and oddly sailcloth with white stitching seems to work IMO. Have a great Flieger Friday all!


----------



## Dakine234

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Flieger Fri-YAY!
> 
> A German car to match a German watch. |>
> 
> View attachment 14646649


Grail watch for me! Hoping to find one up on the sales thread one of these days!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Dakine234 said:


> Grail watch for me! Hoping to find one up on the sales thread one of these days!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's a Paderborn in Blue though. I know you created a thread asking about the watch.


----------



## Dakine234

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks. That's a Paderborn in Blue though. I know you created a thread asking about the watch.


Yessir I did haha. And didn't even notice it was blue in the picture!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Paderborn ... black ;-)









(feat. the Erbstück strap)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dakine234

oldfatherthames said:


> Paderborn ... black ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14649039
> 
> 
> (feat. the Erbstück strap)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Such a beautiful watch! One of these days I'll pick one up.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944




----------



## OliverBjorgan




----------



## RLS1851

Proliant said:


> I haven't pulled out the Laco case in a while ..... yesterday I wore the Zurich on a lark so today it's a Prag. I really enjoy the rose gold color.


I have been looking at this model and really considering it. What are your thoughts on this one if I may ask?


----------



## danshort

My Leipzig on a light brown watch gecko strap.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Petrol 40


----------



## Vetinari67

On the way to a wedding, in the obligatory batik shirt ... would still feel underdressed though without my Laco Münster Erbstuck - on this occasion mounted somewhat sacrilegiously on a Stowa strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejoebig

My post apocalyptic Rad-Aux. I haven't seen anyone else post one so I thought I'd share.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

littlejoebig said:


> My post apocalyptic Rad-Aux. I haven't seen anyone else post one so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Dig the patina on it. They strap is wild as well

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

littlejoebig said:


> My post apocalyptic Rad-Aux. I haven't seen anyone else post one so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

Finally my Erbstück arrived today!




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your Erbstück!


----------



## schumacher62

perfect on a Eulit perlon.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

My new Laco Friedrichshafen Bronze showed up from Germany. Pretty neat watch and I am going to have fun getting used to it.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jsec1992

First date with my 3 day old German girlfriend!


----------



## Stirling Moss




----------



## PaddyChicago




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> My new Laco Friedrichshafen Bronze showed up from Germany. Pretty neat watch and I am going to have fun getting used to it.


When I bought my Friedrichshafen Erbstück I spent hours agonizing over whether to get that or the bronze version. I don't regret my decision but the more I see pictures of the bronze versions the more I think I'll have to get a bronze Laco too.


----------



## littlejoebig

One of my favorites: Münster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> When I bought my Friedrichshafen Erbstück I spent hours agonizing over whether to get that or the bronze version. I don't regret my decision but the more I see pictures of the bronze versions the more I think I'll have to get a bronze Laco too.


I have been wearing it a lot this week just love the look and feel. Real happy with my purchase so far. I have big wrists so the size is fine, but this morning put on my normal daily wear Sinn 104 and the thing felt tiny at 41mm ..lol.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## antsio100

I recently bought my first Laco.

Leipzig...


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## higginsd

Christmas gift...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

higginsd said:


> Christmas gift...
> ...


Super! Congratulations! b-)|>

--

Only a little bit of Erbstück here, my Paderborn on the Erbstück-strap. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TheDubaiExpat

very nice, sehr schönes Erbstück


----------



## Rickster27b

I just put a new Martu' Strap on my favorite Laco - Augsburg. I like the look so far, and it only took a couple of days to break in to real comfortable.

























Laco Augsburg on a Martu Vintage Brown Leather and Green canvas Watch Strap (M511-g )


----------



## CCURT88




----------



## CCURT88

Love the look. Just recommended this strap to a friend for his Alpinist. Had never heard of them before.



Rickster27b said:


> I just put a new Martu' Strap on my favorite Laco - Augsburg. I like the look so far, and it only took a couple of days to break in to real comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 14735579
> 
> 
> View attachment 14735581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14735583
> 
> 
> Laco Augsburg on a Martu Vintage Brown Leather and Green canvas Watch Strap (M511-g )


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Palmettoman said:


> ...


Man, Palmettoman, common threads and watches, always nice to meet you! b-)

My Paderborn:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TheDubaiExpat

love the hands


----------



## scottsosmith

Westerland, 45 mM, Handwind


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## RedFroggy

Ausgsburg today


----------



## Palmettoman

oldfatherthames said:


> Man, Palmettoman, common threads and watches, always nice to meet you! b-)
> 
> My Paderborn:
> 
> View attachment 14761989
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hi Bernd, I think we have 3 or 4 that are similar. Always enjoy your pics...first class!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Palmettoman said:


> Hi Bernd, I think we have 3 or 4 that are similar. Always enjoy your pics...first class!!!


Thank you! b-)

Yeah! And it wouldn't be special if it weren't for the fact, that be both run only a small collection of less than ten to almost five pieces. Almost the same ol' Sub, a Tuna & a Turtle and a Laco 'Original Flieger'. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Chronopolis

My second LACO.

I love the stripped-down-to-essence look. All cockpit. "Somebody gonna get hurt, and ON TIME" vibe. :-!

But to tell the truth, it came with the hands running 3 minutes ahead of the hour hand, so that kind of deflated the whole badassery I was expecting from this German. :-(

But, once I fixed it, I was able to lull myself into believing that illusion again. 
Some quick n dirty.


----------



## schumacher62

i took my watch back to germany last week! it did a fine job as one of three travel watches for two weeks.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Augsburg. .. simply perfect... on a Martu' Vintage Leather and Canvas strap. 
After 2 'B dial Fliegers, I realized that I prefer the simplicity and easy-read of the A dials.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mister X

Austere but not plain, enjoying the zen like simplicity of the Absolute today.


----------



## Chronopolis

More pics please 



Mister X said:


> Austere but not plain, enjoying the zen like simplicity of the Absolute today.


----------



## Dejadragon

Aachen Taupe. I choose it over my more expensive watches. There’s something about Laco that just nails it.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Teatime with my Paderborn:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Born again .. uhm, Paderborn again. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## PRabbit

Lume is crazy. Don't sleep with it next to your face haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Laco Friedrichshafen









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler

Like the watch but love the food... both look good.


----------



## oldfatherthames

On Monday I took a long ride and visited Laco in Pforzheim.









And I met some amazing people there and was given a small tour behind the scenes of this totally professional company. Very impressed! b-)|>

Of course I had to bring a souvenir back home, it's the 'Paderborn Erbstück':









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## BundyBear

oldfatherthames said:


> On Monday I took a long ride and visited Laco in Pforzheim.
> 
> View attachment 14942719
> 
> 
> And I met some amazing people there and was given a small tour behind the scenes of this totally professional company. Very impressed! b-)|>
> 
> Of course I had to bring a souvenir back home, it's the 'Paderborn Erbstück':
> 
> View attachment 14942737
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Wow! That would be a nice trip. Beautiful watch you picked up from the shop there. Any more pictures to share?


----------



## oldfatherthames

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Wow! That would be a nice trip. Beautiful watch you picked up from the shop there. Any more pictures to share?


Thank you! b-)|>

Yeah, there will be absolutely more pictures these days. I was just short on time otherwise I would have celebrated this very special watch already more as this frontal-only shot doesn't do it justice. It has so many spectacular sexy details from the aging process and such a stunning profile with the patina and the dings and scratches and all ... man, it's so cool! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

oldfatherthames proudly presents the caseback of his Paderborn Erbstück! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CCURT88




----------



## Laco Pforzheim

CCURT88 said:


> View attachment 14946819


Great picture and the color of the watches fits perfectly to the knive. 
But we wonder about the little note ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

More details from my Paderborn Erbstück as promised:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bazza.

Here are my 2


----------



## oldfatherthames

bazza. said:


> Here are my 2
> ...
> ...


Great duo! b-)

Maybe I'll add a Baumuster A Laco some day. Love the clear face especially with those straight legs ... um ... lugs. 

---

More detail of the dial of my Paderborn Erbstück:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bazza.

Cheers but to be fair I fancy a Erbstück model next if I do go for another one Sir


----------



## oldfatherthames

Yeah! But as I have an Erbstück I would probably add a Baumuster A standard edition. Really loved my regular Paderborn that I switched to the Erbstück. There's just something very special about the discreet sandblasted grey of the 'Original Fliegers' and their overall appearance. b-)









- Paderborn Erbstück on a leather wallet from Redrockstraps -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Augsburg - my most often worn watch. It does have the brightest lume of all my beauties!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

this one will have you doing some research!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

schumacher62 said:


> this one will have you doing some research!


Nope, just read the sticky on this forum on Laco's history

....By this time, Laco-Durowe had already been owned for some years by the U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex". As a result of a slump in sales, Ludwig Hummel sold the company to the American watchmaking giant on 01.02.59, Timex being particularly interested in Laco-Durowe's advanced research into the possibilities of electrical and electronic timepieces. With the emphasis heavily on this aspect of the business, the "Laco-electric" was to appear in 1961 - Germany's first reliably functioning electric watch. An attempt by a Mr Epperlein of Ersingen to introduce the first electric watch onto the market in 1958 had been largely unsuccessful, owing to design flaws. So here too, it was Lacher that was to set the technical pace....


----------



## teckel12




----------



## abujordan

Wearing this all week.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Just had this strap made for it ,doesn't look half bad


----------



## oldfatherthames

Some more patina glory from my Paderborn Erbstück:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Rickster27b

Look what just showed up at my doorstep! Laco Heidelberg - Looks new, but it is actually about 4 months old...picked up from a great WUS seller. I really love the blued hands. Fits perfectly IMO. More later.

Rick


----------



## klokdok

Hi, my name is Hans.
So while surfing some time ago I stumbled upon the WUS site. And made an account.
This Laco dating back to the early 40's last century was acquired by me some 15 years ago at the Dutch Rikketik fair. It did not run, glass was missing. However the dial was clean and the case all steel. 
I cleaned the movement, made a glass for it out of acrylic and gave the case a bit of TLC. It 's one of my favourites fot looks and styling. 

Recently, I got hold of a ladies watch from the same period. See the pictures.


----------



## oldfatherthames

klokdok said:


> Hi, my name is Hans.
> So while surfing some time ago I stumbled upon the WUS site. And made an account.
> This Laco dating back to the early 40's last century was acquired by me some 15 years ago at the Dutch Rikketik fair. It did not run, glass was missing. However the dial was clean and the case all steel.
> I cleaned the movement, made a glass for it out of acrylic and gave the case a bit of TLC. It 's one of my favourites fot looks and styling.
> 
> Recently, I got hold of a ladies watch from the same period. See the pictures.


Hans, these pieces are very special and beautiful! Thank you for sharing! b-)|>

--

In addition to the Laco Flieger straps with the rolling buckle I have, I got the new split-leather Erbstück strap with my Paderborn Erbstück. That strap has a brushed steel buckle, which doesn't look old & used. So I have "erbstücked it." 

I used a blowtorch, a knife and some metal files. Below you can see both with my Paderborn Erbstück:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

- Paderborn Erbstück -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Kwcsports

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Augsburg 42 :-!


----------



## Rickster27b

Hanging out with my new Laco Heidelberg. The 39mm A' dial fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly and it has a wonderful domed Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Kohe321

My "Leipzig" on wrist today.:-!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Friedrichshafen Erbstück


----------



## Chronopolis

Gonna break the "mechanicals" streak with this wonderful quartz number from 10+ years ago


----------



## joeax61

Sold my Valencia full lume watch, really miss it but picked this beauty up!


----------



## Vetinari67

Munster Erbstuck on a super-comfy cut-down Hirsch 1765 strap .. still looks a bit rough around the edges, so will have to trim it down a little.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kwcsports said:


> Augsburg 42 :-!


here is my Laco Augsburg. the only "update" I see compared to Kwcsports' is the founding year under the company logo...
Altho' one of the reasons I bought this watch was the authentic looking strap with the 2 rivets (like joeax61's version), I like this Laco even more with this after-market black/red rubber strap.  I've sweated into the leather strap & it looks bad  Using a rubber strap makes this watch an all-season watch, which means more wrist time!!


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

View attachment 15050817


View attachment 15050819


----------



## JRama




----------



## teckel12

JRama said:


> View attachment 15056323


That's cheating to use a blue strap on the limited Topper edition!


----------



## teckel12

.


----------



## Citizen-K

*Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

New today...


----------



## Rickster27b

My new - Laco Mülheim an der Ruhr- a 39mm. hand-wind. Klassic Pilot watch just showed up today. I am quite sure this is it for me ... I have settled on this Laco Flieger model as my definite favorite. The 39mm size is great on my 6.5" wrist. I prefer hand-wind .. particularly with the 'onion crown' such as this - silky smooth works! I usually keep original straps unused and in the box, but before changing to a well used- broken-in Laco pillot strap which I had on hand, I snapped a few photos. The Laco strap provided is really quite nice and I would have no problem wearing it. In time I will do some more photos.

In my opinion these Original style Laco Pilots display a simple aesthetic resulting in a timepiece that is easy to read and a pleasure to wear on your wrist. I have always thought I wanted one of these since I started my little watch collection .. I am thrilled that I finally got one. Made with passion, precision, and high-quality manufacturing along with 'form-follows-function' German design.

Rick

















A few more photos - wearing an older Laco Pilot strap.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tooltime with my Paderborn Erbstück:









Have a great weekend everyone & Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Cedyan

My first Laco just arrived!
After debating between Laco and Stowa, I pulled the trigger on this Laco Kempten 39mm handwind model.
My first impressions are very good. Very impressed by the fit and finish, and it's the words from a Grand Seiko owner and lover. The Laco finish is very net and clean while keeping the very toolish original design. I definitly love the look! Pretty stunning! The hanwinding feels very good. I will track the movement accuracy for a while to see how it performs.
A big thanks to Sarah from Laco who helped me a lot to chose the right size (as I have a pretty small wrist) and in the purchase process in general.
Here is a wrist shot.


----------



## RussMurray

Congratulations Rick. That is a lovely timepiece and while I may not be into the flieger style myself, I can see where the 39mm size could be the sweet spot for many. Enjoy!


----------



## schumacher62

Get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

schumacher62 said:


> Get it?


Sure, ready the sticky, here's an excerpt

By this time, Laco-Durowe had already been owned for some years by the U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex". As a result of a slump in sales, Ludwig Hummel sold the company to the American watchmaking giant on 01.02.59, Timex being particularly interested in Laco-Durowe's advanced research into the possibilities of electrical and electronic timepieces. With the emphasis heavily on this aspect of the business, the "Laco-electric" was to appear in 1961 - Germany's first reliably functioning electric watch. An attempt by a Mr Epperlein of Ersingen to introduce the first electric watch onto the market in 1958 had been largely unsuccessful, owing to design flaws. So here too, it was Lacher that was to set the technical pace.

The company did not remain long in American ownership. On 01.09.1965, the Swiss firm Ebauches S.A. took over Durowe - however, Lacher & Co. and the brand name Laco were not swallowed up. The Swiss, who from now on wanted Durowe to produce only mechanical movements for ladies' and gents' wristwatches, acquired easy access to the markets of the then E.E.C.- today's European Union - through the German company. Durowe remained a dominant producer - in 1974, a total of 550,000 movements were manufactured.


----------



## Cedyan

Some more pics!


----------



## Citizen-K

This Hirsch Ranger strap is amazing. A great companion to this beautiful watch. Love all of the Swiss movement Laco watches above. My Miyota version is so good. It's running about +5 a day. And the lume lasts all night. I look forward to trying out some of the higher spec Laco offerings.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Cedyan said:


> My first Laco just arrived!
> After debating between Laco and Stowa, I pulled the trigger on this Laco Kempten 39mm handwind model.
> My first impressions are very good. Very impressed by the fit and finish, and it's the words from a Grand Seiko owner and lover. The Laco finish is very net and clean while keeping the very toolish original design. I definitly love the look! Pretty stunning! The hanwinding feels very good. I will track the movement accuracy for a while to see how it performs.
> A big thanks to Sarah from Laco who helped me a lot to chose the right size (as I have a pretty small wrist) and in the purchase process in general.


You're welcome! ;-) It is great to hear that the size seems to be the right choice!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## oldfatherthames

Flieger Friday with my Paderborn Erbstück on a canvas from Redrockstraps:









Have a great weekend, everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Cedyan




----------



## Rickster27b

Flieger Friday it is.


----------



## davidinjackson

Looking at lots of pictures and wondering: On the blaue models, are numbers white or green lume? Thanks


----------



## Lee_K

davidinjackson said:


> Looking at lots of pictures and wondering: On the blaue models, are numbers white or green lume? Thanks


The printing on the dial is done with C3 Super-LumiNova, so it appears white with a slight green tint in daylight and glows with a strong green color when charged. The photo below is pretty much how my eye sees the slight greenish tone of the printed markings. Photos can be deceptive because of lighting conditions, color balance, and how the camera's image-processing algorithms are applied. I think this one is pretty true to life, overall:


----------



## drums4money

Owned this since around 2010. i've been curious about the inclusion of that on the dial. it's always reminded me of the "by mennen" tag line from the TV commercials back in the day.


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan

After two weeks, I love this watch more and more. The accuracy is for the moment at a steady +2 to +3 sec/day, which is great. The sand blasted case is great for a daily wear as it is very scratch resistant. I love the strap, thick but very comfy. I will see how long it last.
For the little negative part, I would love to have 100m WR instead of 50, and the AR coating is good but not the best I've experienced.
Overall, it's for sure a keeper to me(nothing out there as faithfull as the original flieger than those Laco's), and intend to have a lot of adventure with this watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## PRabbit

Laco 'Venedig'

I wish I got a black dial type B, instead. But I really enjoy this Venedig, though. And the lume is absolutely radioactive (not really). I love it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamafazer

New basic laco aachen here with the hackable movement. 
And new watch strap style...... Not keen due to the new rivets and taper on the strap. 

Picked up some alternatives to try. 

Black metal strap looks OK but light weight. 

Sliver 3D style strap heavy guage with screws for the links. Quite a heft to that one.


----------



## tx94

I've this one, the Black 36.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Coleburns

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome strap, where is it from?


----------



## Coleburns

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome strap, where is it from?


----------



## StufflerMike

Coleburns said:


> awesome strap, where is it from?


I might be wrong but it could be a Eulit Perlon Palma Pacific.


----------



## schumacher62

Coleburns said:


> awesome strap, where is it from?


indeed as the moderator has surmised: Eulit perlon, purchased from holbensfinewatchbands.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frontline556

Manage to purchase a tundra.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewmac

SgtPepper said:


> *Re: Show your lacos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


How's the lume on the atacama?


----------



## Bueller67

Just arrived. Laco 862101 Pilot.


----------



## edchys




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## dshin525

Bueller67 said:


> Just arrived. Laco 862101 Pilot.
> View attachment 15339316


Awesome! Here is mine that I received last week. I didn't like the OEM nato too much so I put mine on a navy bund strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Hockenheim backed by Leipzig Erbstück Handaufzug and Squad Ocean.


----------



## nb79

Laco Himalaya


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## singularityseven




----------



## frontline556

Flieger Friday, my saarbrücken









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Flieger Friday once again. Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## snowman40

I have two Laco Aachens.

I bought the black dialed one originally, but liked it so much I bought a blue one too!



















M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

singularityseven said:


> View attachment 15361830


In for review or part of your collection?


----------



## singularityseven

jmariorebelo said:


> In for review or part of your collection?


Only in for review (unfortunately), but is going to be a tough one to send back


----------



## dshin525

singularityseven said:


> Only in for review (unfortunately), but is going to be a tough one to send back
> 
> View attachment 15362715


I sooo want that strap! However, when I try to order it from Laco's site it says straps/accessories can only be purchased in combination with a watch


----------



## StufflerMike

dshin525 said:


> I sooo want that strap! However, when I try to order it from Laco's site it says straps/accessories can only be purchased in combination with a watch


Which is due to Covid-19 and does not aply for Europe/Zone1.


----------



## singularityseven

dshin525 said:


> I sooo want that strap! However, when I try to order it from Laco's site it says straps/accessories can only be purchased in combination with a watch


The strap looks amazing. Comfort and quality is good, but I've fallen for the design!


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmung
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## jhdscript

Nice pilot watch !


----------



## singularityseven

Pardon the dust on the crystal!

Augsburg 39


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pavel36




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## frontline556

Valencia Friday









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Flieger on Friday!


----------



## PHStern

Picked up my first Laco and my first watch over 40mm from a seller here on WUS. Had some doubts about a 42 on my 6 3/4 wrist but I love the look and the feel of the Laco Mojave.


----------



## Sital

I had my eye on the Leipzig Erbstück for quite some time. I finally decided to put it on my birthday list and my wife indulged me. I love it!

I may end up replacing the pilot strap, which is bulky, with the two piece Erbstück strap, but this watch is right up there with the favorites of my collection.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## SkullLeader

Aachen Taupe 39mm + Cuxhaven


----------



## StufflerMike

SkullLeader said:


> Aachen Taupe 39mm + Cuxhaven
> 
> View attachment 15393957


Nice couple you got there👍👍


----------



## rcorreale

Leaning heavily towards the purchase of an Augsburg 39 as my next watch and first flieger purchase. Unless someone here talks me out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

rcorreale said:


> Leaning heavily towards the purchase of an Augsburg 39 as my next watch and first flieger purchase. Unless someone here talks me out of it.


Don't be silly. In fact, we encourage you. 

Here's the link to order your watch. Pilot Watches Basic by Laco watches | model Augsburg 39


----------



## StufflerMike

rcorreale said:


> Leaning heavily towards the purchase of an Augsburg 39 as my next watch and first flieger purchase. Unless someone here talks me out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it.


----------



## rcorreale

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Don't be silly. In fact, we encourage you.
> 
> Here's the link to order your watch. Pilot Watches Basic by Laco watches | model Augsburg 39


LOL, like I needed the link. I've only been on there every day for the last week looking at everything and figuring out all the differences between the models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

StufflerMike said:


> Go for it.


Soon I hope, need to gather up a few more $$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

Never not a good-looking watch. Even better buffed-up a bit.


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## BundyBear

His & Hers. Fully coordinated to celebrate Flieger Friday.


----------



## grumpymachinist

My Leipzig Blaue Stunde. This watch grows on me a little more every time I put it on.


----------



## argonaute2

I think it works great on NATOs/ single pass straps. This is # 40/200


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jiayaw

I recently acquired two. Love them! Though a bit annoyed with the Mojave having minor alignment issue (looks as if dial/movement not centered properly rather than bezel not aligned) and specks of dust in the Cuxhaven. Hopefully both easy fixes when it comes time to servicing, otherwise love everything else about these watches!
















Here's a pic that shows the alignment issue


----------



## grumpymachinist

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 15424451
> 
> 
> I think it works great on NATOs/ single pass straps. This is # 40/200


I really like that strap (especially on the taupe watch)! Where is it from?


----------



## RedViola

Jiayaw said:


>


Those hands 🥰


----------



## argonaute2

grumpymachinist said:


> I really like that strap (especially on the taupe watch)! Where is it from?


It's just from cheapestnatostraps, nothing special


----------



## yngrshr

Just got this in the mail today. Immediately took it off the bracelet and threw it on a chevron strap. I don't imagine I'll use the bracelet at all since this should be a perfect watch for a NATO/chevron.


----------



## Contaygious

Just arrived! #31


----------



## BundyBear

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 15430456
> 
> 
> Just got this in the mail today. Immediately took it off the bracelet and threw it on a chevron strap. I don't imagine I'll use the bracelet at all since this should be a perfect watch for a NATO/chevron.


Nice one @yngrshr

The blue dial demands a nice blue NATO strap. A thin orange or red line down the middle is optional


----------



## DenverWatches

I really want one but they impossible to find in South Africa and I am not so keen on importing one.

I want either the Aachen 42 b black dial or the Paderborn b.


----------



## grumpymachinist

A new strap came today for my Leipzig Blaue Stunde. Unfortunately it wasn't manufactured by Laco (I don't believe they will ship straps to the U.S. without a watch purchase right now). I think it compliments the watch well, but I may bead blast the hardware when I go back to work next week.


----------



## Contaygious

That's a great strap above! The chevron too!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## yngrshr

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Nice one @yngrshr
> 
> The blue dial demands a nice blue NATO strap. A thin orange or red line down the middle is optional


Standing in for the Sub at the beach.


----------



## BundyBear

Favourite watch of the missus. This hasn't left her wrist.... ?


----------



## ithardin

Love that blue on blue!


----------



## Frode




----------



## abujordan

So comfortable that I usually forget to take it off at bedtime.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Edit: medium res photo looks terrible! Trust me, the numerals do not have those waves.


----------



## Rickster27b

Mulheim an der Ruhr...


----------



## MacA

ULM here:


----------



## BundyBear

It's Friday now in Australia. Happy Flieger Friday guys. 

Good way to start the countdown to the weekend and pictured here with the "propeller" badge. 😁


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## PHStern

I just received this from member Lee_K. I love the look and the color and even though a have a narrow 6.7" wrist, my tastes are really going more and more to the larger dials. If you're watching... Thanks Lee.


----------



## Lee_K

You know, that looks remarkably like the watch in post #1253 of this thread....


----------



## Lee_K

Are Blaue Stunde variants of Laco fliegers beautiful or what? I certainly think so. Leipzig.


----------



## BundyBear

Lee_K said:


> Are Blaue Stunde variants of Laco fliegers beautiful or what? I certainly think so. Leipzig.
> 
> View attachment 15477287


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale

My Laco Augsburg 42 arrived this morning. What a nice watch! Very impressed by the case finishing and the whole package in general, including the comfort on wrist. I swapped out the OEM strap with something I had laying around, only because it was way too long and I can't put up with all that extra strap tail sticking up, it looks hideous. I'll be looking for something different but in the mean time this will do. Tracking the time keeping now so we'll see how she does over a day or two. Those of you who told me I would like it were right on the money!


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

ULM on a different pilot strap.


----------



## Nanook65

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## Blown 89

My two Laco pieces:

Dortmund Erbstuck (level 3 with a request to leave the lume uncracked)









Cuxhaven. In a strange turn of events I ended up with two and need to sell one:

















I love Laco straps. I can't quite figure out exactly why but the Cuxhaven strap feels superb on the wrist. The Erbstuck strap is simply an occasion. They're the only watches I own that I don't change straps.


----------



## MacA

ULM on custom dark brown gator strap taken from my Breitling on Breitling deployment clasp.


----------



## rcorreale

Augsburg 42 on desk duty today.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Seems I'm bonding well with the Augsburg 42...


----------



## Triplex

My Laco Memmingen on a brown strap (Stowa strap  )


----------



## rcorreale

A few photos of the Augsburg 42....


----------



## Bahn112

New to me Spirit of St. Louis. Trying out a couple of different straps:


----------



## CrownJewels

The Blue Hour...


----------



## PHLWatchGuy

Laco Squad Aleutian. My usual daily.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## rcorreale

Taking flight with this today...


----------



## fuentecigar




----------



## Ex_jj

*45mm auto upgraded to Top movement and double anti-reflective coating.*


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

It's a Laco coffee break!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Great weekend watch!


----------



## kpo74

My 1925 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83

Dortmund on Erbstuck strap, works perfect paired with a classic BMW


----------



## PHStern

Never my intention to have three Laco's but...


----------



## Rickster27b

Mülheim an der Ruhr


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

Dressed up the Blau Stunde Leipzig in a two-piece BluShark. I think the tan makes the blue pop a little more than the stock grey strap.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rickster27b

Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Nanook65

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately: Laco Squad Himalaya
I picked it up pre-owned but LNIB with all the stickers still on. Really nice watch for the money. Checks every box I can think of with the possible exception of a hardened case


----------



## DNARNA

Woke up this morning feeling black and white


----------



## mrk

Joseph Bonnie Tropic strap (silicone version as natural rubber only available in 20mm):









Hirsch Pure natural rubber with buckle transplant:


----------



## aaa6112

Snagged a Laco Aachen 42 during the recent Black Friday sale.


----------



## Tronner




----------



## Psi




----------



## TavisB

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Very nice Lacos!


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaa6112

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome with that strap. May I ask what strap that is?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A_h_r_m_s

Recently scored this Laco Flieger Topper LE after falling hard for it's killer white and blue combo. ThoughT I couldn't like it any more, and then swapped out the original brown strap for this grayish/blue one. Have a feeling my Stowa fliegers aren't going to be seeing much wrist time for a while.


----------



## rcorreale

aaa6112 said:


> Looks awesome with that strap. May I ask what strap that is?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply, I've been away for a while. It's an Italian strap from a company called Colareb and it's from the Sienna collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaa6112

rcorreale said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I've been away for a while. It's an Italian strap from a company called Colareb and it's from the Sienna collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

Just in.

39mm Augsburg Basic. My first Laco. Impressed and it's a perfect size for me.


----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> Just in.
> 
> 39mm Augsburg Basic. My first Laco. Impressed and it's a perfect size for me.


One would have to be loco not to like that laco...


----------



## listorene12

I want the Laco Aachen 42 so bad it's just been added to my wishlist.


----------



## andysm

Augsburg tonight


----------



## TavisB

On leather now.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jim L

Mhutch said:


>


Very nice! Both of them!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## KA4993

Laco Atacama (I think circa 2010 it was called "Ninja") ETA 2824-2


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SkullLeader

Couple of new straps arrived...


----------



## BundyBear

SkullLeader said:


> Couple of new straps arrived...
> 
> View attachment 15691344


Nice, and in matching colours too!


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## SethBullock




----------



## SkullLeader

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15699446


Nice! What model is that one, please?


----------



## SethBullock

SkullLeader said:


> Nice! What model is that one, please?


It's a Bell X-1.


----------



## oscmsw

Type B


----------



## edchys




----------



## DNARNA

oscmsw said:


> View attachment 15703889
> 
> Type B


Thanks for posting the Wien. I had the Lepzeig, so I went Venedig to switch it up a bit. Tough call though, if I could have a do-over. Love those black hands & B dial. Enjoy!


----------



## oscmsw

DNARNA said:


> Thanks for posting the Wien. I had the Lepzeig, so I went Venedig to switch it up a bit. Tough call though, if I could have a do-over. Love those black hands & B dial. Enjoy!


Thanks, It's a spot light! Cheers!


----------



## KA4993

Laco Squad 1000 (now called seven seas) ...


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## tunge

My newly acquired Laco Dortmund. 45mm manual movement. Love it!


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## nyyankees

Newly arrived Wurzburg. Love the manual wind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyyankees

Lukme shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpackey

Würzburg on Hirsch Performance Strap


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RustedSwitch




----------



## Buramu




----------



## mark2828




----------



## awrose

Augsburg Taupe 39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Buramu




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## yadel

really enjoying the dial and exhibition caseback of this one


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## GBNova

yadel said:


> really enjoying the dial and exhibition caseback of this one


Looks great.


----------



## GBNova

awrose said:


> Augsburg Taupe 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Buramu




----------



## jimmytamp

Hello from my Dortmund










Cheers...


----------



## Mamaw




----------



## johngr




----------



## Buramu

Absolutely love this piece.


----------



## Rickster27b

Still the favorite in my watch box.. Mulheim an der Ruhr.


----------



## GBNova

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15802121
> 
> 
> Absolutely love this piece.


Lovely.


----------



## GBNova

DNARNA said:


> View attachment 15695429


Is this a 55?


----------



## DNARNA

Is this a 55?

42mm. But, it looks bigger in that shot for sure....I better not get around any trees....


----------



## edchys




----------



## Border-Reiver

So many Flieger-watches - time to show a watch from the good old days, something pilots wear at a nice dinner: 1960s Laco, movement Laco/Durowe cal 542.


----------



## Theo951

Laco Electric.
The 1st German Electric wirst watch dated 1962 caliber Durowe 861.



























A close view of the caliber function on youtube.
Laco Electric

Best regards
Theo


----------



## Border-Reiver

The LACO story is most fascinating. This is not only a watch, this is a philosophy which went on into the new Laco products and can only be explained that the tree, which was reduced to fractions of its roots, came back like Phenix from the ashes.

The origins of LACO go back to to the year 1925 when Frieda Lacher and Ludwig Hummel founded the company (*La*cher and *Co*mpany).

'And company' (Ludwig Hummel) later became the sole owner, after Frieda Lacher left to concentrate on other things in the watch industry.

Ludwig Hummel founded another company called Durowe - Deutsche Uhren Rohwerke (German basic watch movements), which furtheron supplied the movements for the Laco watches and for other watch manufacturers.

Skipping all the inventions and achievements of the company, lets move on the end of WWII.

Pforzheim, important also for several devices and parts needed in the military, was hit hard - very hard, at a time when defense was down to zero. The air-raid of February 23, 1945 killed one fifth of the population. Parts of the city, like the old center, was destroyed by 98% due to raging fires (80% of the entire city and practically the entire industry).

Pforzheim, which is the home of several watchmaking companies, is also the dominating center of the gold- and silver industry, although the roots can be found in the watch industry. In the year 1767, Margrave Karl-Friedrich von Baden, with the help of a Swiss and a French watchmaker, provided employment and income for children of the orphanage in the watch and clock industry.

They went to work in Pforzheim, and as everything was down to the ground, the entire city took the typical look of the 1950s, dominating even today.

Laco started to make watches again with a few parts left and in 1949, LACO and DUROWE went officially into production again. In the 1950s, they already had 1,400 people working for them.

Now, with all criticism we might have today when looking at the USA (right or wrong), it was more than luck to be on the right side (left on the map) and in West Germany.

Whilst the Russians messed up the world-famous watch industry in East Germany, making them work in kolkhozes and supplying watches to the COMECON countries against rubber boots from other places, the West was build up with money from the Marshall-Plan. The German car industry,soon becoming again the strongest in the world with Mercedes, BMW, Porsche, Audi etc. etc., whilst it went down to a comical event on the other side with bodies made from paper mache and law-motor engines.

But the 'American Story' did not end here for LACO. In the year 1959 TIMEX (at this time called US Time corporation) bought the company, mainly for their know-how in the making of electric watches. (Hybrid electro-mechanical). They also wanted to have a foot in the door in the emerging European Market. Yes, you are reading correctly, the Americans wanted to have a foot in the door and paid for it, whilst the Russians on the other side put a boot in the door and took whatever they could get. Well, the re-unification brought the watch industry partly back to old glory in the former East.

The millions of Dollars US Time Corporation had paid to Ludwig Hummel was beyond anything a normal person could imagine in these days.

1965 the Swiss Company 'Ebauches S.A, took over LACO and DUROWE, also in view of the emerging European Market (the Swiss never became a member).

I can spare me the ups and downs thereafter, quartz crisis, re-activation and finally the Flieger-Watches as from 2003. One thing is important to mention: This was not an acquisition of a name only by a Chinese company, producing trash and bolstering around with a long tradition without giving a name and adress on their website, the change of hands of LACO always kept the important elements and the philosophy. It even seems to me, that the new LACO products are probably still approved by Frieda and Ludwig way above.

AMEN!

---------

Well, whilst I am here. I was always looking for a birthyear watch which I finally found in the timepiece shown below. This one, a LACO from 1947, is really one which was made from the pieces found in the rubble. It got a service a while ago, because I wear it on special occasions (like my first vaccination against Corona a while ago, the second one coming soon).

A funny story happen when I recently visited the plant of a high-end watch producing company. They had also shown us the quality control section and everyone was allowed to put his (her) watch on a time grapher. Of course, everyone had a watch from that manufacturer except me, but explaining what it was, that was well taken.

Anyway, all watches had of course shown a superior performance and then the LACO &#8230;. a straight line across, 0.0 / 0.1 m.s. beat error and high amplitude (of course shortly after the complete service and a full winding done by me before we entered the room.

When I mentioned the year of make 1947, they couldn't believe it. The watchmaker there immediately asked if he may have a look inside to see the movement (easy to do with the two shell housing). It's definitively from DUROWE / Durowe parts, but the caliber 411 is not in the usual DUROWE list, although practically identical with the caliber numbers 410 before and 412 after.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Border-Reiver said:


> It even seems to me, that the new LACO products are probably still approved by Frieda and Ludwig way above.


🥰


----------



## Charliejadk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Theo951

*"Laco-Electromat" Prototype II.*
Back in 1956 and at Laco-Durowe (Lacher and Co. Deutsche Uhrenrohwerke) the development of electronic, transistor-controlled wristwatches was already started. 
It was the year of the Nobel Prize in Physics for the invention of the transistor.

Between 1956 and 1958, the Laco High Tec laboratory produced three prototypes of electronic wristwatches of different designs. All of them were called "Laco-Electromat", a fusion of the terms "Electronic" and "Automat". Various miniature batteries (for the time) served as the energy source, the drive was electrodynamic via a (motor) coil on a balance oscillator in connection with permanent magnets built into the movement. The coil is controlled by an electronic transistor circuit with first one and then two transistors.





This Proto II was already equipped with a combination of germanium and silicon transistor, currently the first industrially available and with two battery compartments that were installed on the left and right of the bracelet and were protected by patents. The plus voltage was conducted via the bracelet to the watch case and via the movement bracket to the electronics.
.


Not the best solution, in terms of reliability, to transfer an electrical current of 22 micro amps via ribbon pins and screws to the electronics. As a transition solution came for the Proto II mini springs that were installed between the case and bracelet. However ist was reliable enough for Demo purposes. The Prototype II was only powered by one button cell.
This model was presented in full functionality to the general public at the Hanover Fair 1958 from April 27th to May 6th.
The "core" of the circuit are two transistors, the first transistors available on the market at that time.
They cost 32 DM each! That was an extremely high price when you consider that the average gross earnings of a worker in 1958 was 256 DM per month.

This electronic circuit, as inconspicuous as it may seem to us today, was a sensation back then! The very fact that it was protected by patent shows the value of the invention.
Rear view of the housing for the second prototype with the battery compartments between the lugs to accommodate two button cells. A standard Fixoflex wristband was attached to the free ends of the battery compartments. The arrangement of the battery compartments was patented.
The works run precisely and reliably at 3Hz Balancing.




Because of the high manufacturing costs for mass production, the basic concept of the "Electromat" had to be changed.
In 1959, the development of a contact-controlled system without transistors began. After the first test samples had been tested, around 1000 pre-production models with the caliber designation 860 were launched in 1960 and subjected to a first practical test. This gave rise to the concept of the Laco electric, which went into *Pre-series* production in with the Durowe 860 (around 1000 Units) and in shortly later mass Production the caliber 861.
*That was the end of the Electromat project. A reliable futuristic Electronic Wirst watch beyond time.*
(Source: the history of Laco Electric, Mr. Guenther Ramm)








Thanks for reading.
Theo


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## whiskeymuscles

First share on here since getting my Leipzig. Stuck a Stowa strap to it.


----------



## Terence1025

Love it


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig B-Muster
The lume is outstanding!


----------



## Hollywood D

Got the Laco Mojave today from a fellow site member. Ordered an Artem strap with grey stitching for it too


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Cedyan

My Laco on a self made pilot strap.


----------



## Erik_H

Cedyan said:


> My Laco on a self made pilot strap.


Nice job!


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## toolr

Received a Paderborn for Father's day. Really like it!


----------



## fuentecigar




----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the handwound 42 mm Laco Leipzig B-Muster FL23883. Laco was one of the five original producers of Flieger-watches. FL23883 is the specification published by the Reichsluftfahrt-Ministerium.


----------



## Buramu

Analog and mechanical today.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## DevOpsGuy

Cedyan said:


> My Laco on a self made pilot strap.
> View attachment 15920756
> View attachment 15920757
> View attachment 15920758


Well done


----------



## Cedyan

DevOpsGuy said:


> Well done


Thank you sire!


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Spherejdesign

Type b 45mm


----------



## mark2828

Rom 42 Type A Dial


----------



## Xqlusive

Got my Memmingen in for a couple of days now, really fallen in love with the 1940s A style clean dial!








I have ordered a brown Stowa pilot old style brown strap + an deployment buckle for it (delivery time is ~ 4 weeks), and an Kahki Canvas strap should be coming in today.

Unfortunately i starting the notice 2 imperfections on the hands, the hour hands seems to have some fibers or dust on the side of the hand, and the seconds hand has a minor imperfection which i really do not mind. Doubting if i should just live with it or ask Laco for some service.


















Then as impatience as i am i wanted to see the movement so try to open the back case only ending up in damaging the casing, stupid me! Other then that i can't take it of my wrist


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xqlusive

Just got my cheap canvas strap in.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Xqlusive

Cheap Canvas strap, but imho it matches old with new so good...


----------



## Templarknight




----------



## Templarknight

My Wien; somehow that doesn't sound right........


----------



## Templarknight




----------



## Templarknight

My Frankfort. An oddball, for sure. But a very capable Gmt. I love it on this fabric band, also from Laco. I had to get this strap from Germany.


----------



## Templarknight

Templarknight said:


> My Frankfort. An oddball, for sure. But a very capable Gmt. I love it on this fabric band, also from Laco. I had to get this strap from Germany.


I see a spec of dust at about 11:00. Thankfully, not a scratch.


----------



## Templarknight




----------



## Templarknight

I also wear it on this strap, which is a bit dressier.


----------



## DRWWE

My Leipzig:


----------



## zephyrj

My new to me Kempten! 7" wrist. Can definitely wear the 42, we'll see if I decide to go up or keep the 39. Love it so far.


----------



## argonaute2

Augsburg Taupe 39 on Aaron Bespoke black cracked leather


----------



## Buramu

At the beach.


----------



## Rickster27b

Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Xqlusive

Stowa strap with Stowa deployment buckle.


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark




----------



## RLS1851




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## maxbill

My first laco just arrived, Aachen 39mm


----------



## mkt3000




----------



## antonxu




----------



## grumpymachinist

New to me Leipzig on an Erbstuck strap.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## grumpymachinist

New strap from Laco. This is the strap I wish the Leipzig Blaue Stunde shipped with rather than the grey nylon one.


----------



## BundyBear

grumpymachinist said:


> New strap from Laco. This is the strap I wish the Leipzig Blaue Stunde shipped with rather than the grey nylon one.
> 
> View attachment 16228895


Nice. Did you request for them to swap the strap before you checked out from your cart? I thought you could buy them as accessories these days.


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Leipzig Blaue Stunde on their camouflage leather.


----------



## grumpymachinist

BundyBear said:


> Nice. Did you request for them to swap the strap before you checked out from your cart? I thought you could buy them as accessories these days.


Yeah, you can, and no, I didn't.  

I ordered it with the stock nylon strap, but it turned out to be one of the more uncomfortable straps I've worn. I think either the grey leather rivetted strap or the grey camoflauge leather that StufflerMike has it pictured on above would be a better stock option, though I'm sure that would add cost.


----------



## BundyBear

grumpymachinist said:


> Yeah, you can, and no, I didn't.
> 
> I ordered it with the stock nylon strap, but it turned out to be one of the more uncomfortable straps I've worn. I think either the grey leather rivetted strap or the grey camoflauge leather that StufflerMike has it pictured on above would be a better stock option, though I'm sure that would add cost.


Mike is the enabler of all things German over here in WUS. He posts pictures of so many beautiful German watches.


----------



## grumpymachinist

BundyBear said:


> Mike is the enabler of all things German over here in WUS. He posts pictures of so many beautiful German watches.


Oh he is, that's for sure. Along with the rivet strap, I also ordered a grey camo strap (with blue stitching) for my Blaue Stunde based on a striking photo he posted a while back. 🙂


----------



## Brummie




----------



## grumpymachinist

Siblings


----------



## c3p0




----------



## skuripanda

On my way to work at 6am with my Laco Nürnberg 42mm hand winding...


----------



## c3p0




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## c3p0




----------



## KRedman




----------



## skuripanda

Relevant music is still relevant.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gazzamania73

A big "ciao" from Italy, here my new Laco!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

gazzamania73 said:


> A big "ciao" from Italy, here my new Laco!!!
> 
> View attachment 16256637
> View attachment 16256638


Nice strap on your new Cuxhaven. Congrats.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## Xqlusive

gazzamania73 said:


> A big "ciao" from Italy, here my new Laco!!!


Nice watch, enjoy!


----------



## daglesj

Got my 42mm this morning for like £220! Its not bad. Got a tan Bund strap on the way.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wim13

Laco Leipzig


----------



## RCM83

Laco in it's (somewhat) natural habitat


----------



## Lee_K

Finally got an Erbstück, after admiring them for years. I have to say, it is even more impressive in the metal. Leipzig.


----------



## RCM83

Lee_K said:


> Finally got an Erbstück, after admiring them for years. I have to say, it is even more impressive in the metal. Leipzig.
> 
> View attachment 16289752


Man that's gorgeous. I really wanted an Erbstück but I just couldn't justify the extra cost right now. Maybe one day I'll get an A dial. Love it!


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Rakurai

Edition 95 on Watchgecko Disley Vintage strap:


----------



## StufflerMike

Leipzig Blaue Stunde in a camouflage leather strap


----------



## Xqlusive

StufflerMike said:


> Leipzig Blaue Stunde in a camouflage leather strap


Is the camo strap from Laco? Cool looking strap!


----------



## BundyBear

Xqlusive said:


> Is the camo strap from Laco? Cool looking strap!


Here.





Accessories by Laco Watches | Model Leather strap camouflage


Laco offers exclusive and original German Accessories since 1925. Buy your model Leather strap camouflage quick and safely at the Laco Watches Onlineshop.




www.laco.de


----------



## Xqlusive

BundyBear said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories by Laco Watches | Model Leather strap camouflage
> 
> 
> Laco offers exclusive and original German Accessories since 1925. Buy your model Leather strap camouflage quick and safely at the Laco Watches Onlineshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laco.de


Thanks for the info, i really like Laco but their entry level strap prices are ridiculous.


----------



## StufflerMike

Xqlusive said:


> Thanks for the info, i really like Laco but their entry level strap prices are ridiculous.


You can have the 20mm „Hawker“ from Rios1931 (without buckle) for €28,90, 22mm is €30,90 (no buckle).


----------



## c3p0




----------



## skuripanda

At last, the Replica 45 arrived.


----------



## skuripanda

And the limited edition München:


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Catalin8503

skuripanda said:


> View attachment 16300189


Waw. That's cool! Superb watch!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## skuripanda

My god, the München is such a handsome watch...


----------



## the_sauce

New addition to the collection - my Saarbrucken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda

The double domed crystal just does wonders for how the Replica looks and reflects light.


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wim13

Leipzig is a great watch for winter...


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wim13

Received Cuxhaven yesterday. My third Laco in two years!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Frodo Baggins

Got this as an early Christmas present a couple months ago as it was a "get it now or it's gone" deal. So far am happy with it thought it is a bit larger than anticipated...


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I'm sure it had an hour hand a few minutes ago 









ah, there it is


----------



## skuripanda

Man, the Erbstuck looks great.


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## daglesj

Slapped mine in a nice chunky black Bund this week.


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Xqlusive

I know, i know, to late, but today was our first family day


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## c3p0




----------



## whiskeymuscles

Kempten at a hockey game.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinagra




----------



## vinagra

whiskeymuscles said:


> Kempten at a hockey game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I like your strap. What is the model/brand?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## whiskeymuscles

vinagra said:


> I like your strap. What is the model/brand?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks!

It was custom made for me by a user here on WUS, @Donerix 

It's a closed loop strap. Similar in design to the erbstuck one by Laco.























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda

Great looking strap indeed!


----------



## vinagra

whiskeymuscles said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was custom made for me by a user here on WUS, @Donerix
> 
> It's a closed loop strap. Similar in design to the erbstuck one by Laco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s a fantastic strap.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike

View attachment 16352487


----------



## skuripanda

You can tell which one is no longer in rotation...

Love how Laco really shows the lume quality. As much as I like the Hamilton, it really can't compare.


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## skuripanda

Someone sure likes to push my buttons.


----------



## skuripanda

It's a basic pilot watch with a very basic movement, but I can't help but appreciate how pretty the hand-winding skeletonized Miyota 8N33 in my Laco Nürnberg (the predecessor to the modern Aachen).
In many ways, it's a shame that the new basic pilot watches come with an automatic Miyota and not a (more appropriate for fliegers) handwound movement. Unfortunately, Miyota seems to no longer produce hand wound movements... But the skeletonized automatics from Miyota also look pretty good, so here's hoping


----------



## skuripanda

My Replica 45 and my wife's Cottbus, side by side...


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## SCD

Laco Stuttgart Pro Flieger 40mm. With 200m of water resistance this might be the best 1-watch collection out there. Goes anywhere and always fits perfectly.


----------



## DeckRunner

SCD said:


> Laco Stuttgart Pro Flieger 40mm. With 200m of water resistance this might be the best 1-watch collection out there. Goes anywhere and always fits perfectly.


What strap is that please? Its sharp!


----------



## SCD

Crown and Buckle Chevron Saxony. 👍


----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## Johnayres

Dog approved


----------



## c3p0




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Brummie




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## whiskeymuscles

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blsub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## daglesj

skuripanda said:


> It's a basic pilot watch with a very basic movement, but I can't help but appreciate how pretty the hand-winding skeletonized Miyota 8N33 in my Laco Nürnberg (the predecessor to the modern Aachen).
> In many ways, it's a shame that the new basic pilot watches come with an automatic Miyota and not a (more appropriate for fliegers) handwound movement. Unfortunately, Miyota seems to no longer produce hand wound movements... But the skeletonized automatics from Miyota also look pretty good, so here's hoping


Hey I love putting my Laco to my ear and hearing "clunk...dunk dunk dunk derdunkkkkk". It actually makes me smile for some reason.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## maxhav

Joined the group yesterday with my very first Laco, the Leipzig


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Maddog1970

Munster on Barton canvas


----------



## tcdel

Here are mine. They are great watches and look great with a leather jacket. I am downsizing my vast collection, so they are currently on the sales forum. Thanks for looking.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## xchen418

tcdel said:


> Here are mine. They are great watches and look great with a leather jacket. I am downsizing my vast collection, so they are currently on the sales forum. Thanks for looking.
> 
> View attachment 16454658


what's the model on the left (the one with black strap)? Thx


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Brummie




----------



## schiorean




----------



## c3p0

Went out for a walk on a beautiful day, but the Laco kept stealing the camera.


----------



## skuripanda

Time to unleash some macro shots of the München...


----------



## catsteeth

My current two









Previous Augsburg, long gone.


----------



## skuripanda

Such a beaut.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

Augsburg 42 Type A


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## wim13

Laco Cuxhaven on lake Como. Beautiful watch for beautiful place


----------



## skuripanda

My Preciousssss


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## c3p0

Ready for summer.


----------



## shibaman

l
Laco leipzig. Love hand winding


----------



## schiorean

Preparing for Easter with the best piece in the collection


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Leipzig „Erbstück“ / Otto Lilienthal memorial site in Berlin Lichterfelde, known as the „Fliegeberg“


----------



## nelamvr6

Paderborn, just arrived today, purchased from a WUS member.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Stopped on my hike through the Nevada desert to snap a picture of my Kempten.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## whiskeymuscles




----------



## Texas Bob

Howdy. I have had this Laco Memmingen for just over a week. It is my first handwound watch in 35+ years. So I am looking at all the posts I can find regarding the care and feeding of this splendid watch (if anyone has handy links it would be appreciated). I ordered an original style strap from Laco and it shipped on 2 May, but things must travel slowly to Far West Texas as it is not here yet. Anyway, a pic of the watch...

Admin Edit, as a reminder from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing firearms*, knives, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearm*s, knives, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## SCD

Here’s a few shots of a 42mm Leipzig B Dial next to a 43mm Stuttgart Pro A Dial.


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda

Greetings from Florence!


----------



## SCD

Pizza pizza!


----------



## Seiklox

I have Quartz Genf 40 good starter


----------



## skuripanda

SCD said:


> Pizza pizza!


Ain't no Florence if there ain't no Florentine.


----------



## SCD

When the Lacos hit your eye like a big pizza pie, that's...


----------



## kccastle

Received my first (hopefully) Laco over the weekend. It is amazing how large the face is when you don't have a bezel.


----------



## piobairesicago

Cuxhaven out and about on a new calf leather strap from MANSAREA.


----------



## grumpymachinist

skuripanda said:


> View attachment 16463875


Nice legos! I just put together the Saturn V kit a little over a month ago.


----------



## Duke Morales

Got this in a couple of weeks ago but waited to show it off until the long strap from Watch-Band-Center arrived;


----------



## wim13

Cuxhaven ready for the summer on a tropic strap:


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Capt.Keith

Laco Original Paderborn (ETA). I have not looked at Laco in a while. A lot of changes it would appear in the past few years. When did they stop using ETAs?








The lume looks blue in the pic but green in person.


----------



## StufflerMike

Capt.Keith said:


> Laco Original Paderborn (ETA). I have not looked at Laco in a while. A lot of changes it would appear in the past few years. When did they stop using ETAs?
> The lume looks blue in the pic but green in person.


This happened gradually in the last two/three years, due to the changes in the procurement of ETA works.
But you know that already, Laco SW 200.


----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig. ETA 2801-2.


----------



## kpo74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange

I can't figure out how to search this thread, but has anyone put a mesh steel bracelet on a Laco pilot case?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Texas Bob

My "new" to me vintage 2017 Paderborn with the Erbstück pilot strap.


----------



## kpo74

Orange strap today …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HCSlots

OLD SKOOL 1955 Laco 580 Automatic with Date. Laco Duromat 25J movement.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Friedrichshafen Erbstück


----------



## Huda

I have just received my Valencia 39. Very legible with that vintage dial. Very happy with it.


----------



## m6rk

I picked up this ULM in a trade with another WUS member. Even though I'm still getting use to the size, having worn mostly 38-40mm watches for a while, I'm really liking it. It seems very well made and I love the manual wind. I do like the modern case design, especially the lugs.


----------



## Huda

Swapped out the original leather strap for this black rubber strap. The dial appears greener outside.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## c3p0

m6rk said:


> I picked up this ULM in a trade with another WUS member. Even though I'm still getting use to the size, having worn mostly 38-40mm watches for a while, I'm really liking it. It seems very well made and I love the manual wind. I do like the modern case design, especially the lugs.
> View attachment 16729030


The size looks good on you. And the small seconds subdial is super cool.


----------



## dubhead

Westerland Erbstuck


----------



## Huda

It is keeping me up at night looking at it in the dark.


----------



## m6rk

Huda said:


> It is keeping me up at night looking at it in the dark.


I can see why...It's like having a night light on.


----------



## Ti Man

My first Laco, definitely not my last. Now I'm on the hunt for a Laco RAD-AUX Auxiliary Observer!

But back to our regularly scheduled programming...this is my Squad Tundra on Strapcode Bandolier, jeweled clasp, with diver extension. They look like brothers of the same mother to me-- your thoughts?

This model is hands-down the most comfortable, most legible large watch I own. The Bandolier just makes it that much more of a joy to wear and gaze upon!

The watch itself is imminently accurate and precise as I've come to expect from German engineering.

Since it feels like a subtropical wilderness today in Tennessee-- I went with my Squad Tundra, naturally 

Last bit, I'm new to Laco, _*so could one of you aficionados provide me with advice on how to find extra screws for the endlinks?*_

Cheers!


----------



## m6rk

Ti Man said:


> But back to our regularly scheduled programming...this is my Squad Tundra on Strapcode Bandolier, jeweled clasp, with diver extension. They look like brothers of the same mother to me-- your thoughts?


Pretty cool piece!


----------



## StufflerMike

@ Ti Man

Endlinks ? Did you sent an email to Laco. I am almost 100% sure they can assist.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Cuxhaven on a Fluco Nato leather strap


----------



## Auto2892

Picked this up today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wim13

Laco Cuxhaven on a rainy day. It is now shown as discontinued on Laco web site - I'm glad I was able to got it in time, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## [email protected]

My watch now (not my photo) but I love this thing.


----------



## nooski87

Laco Rostock from 2013 - hand wound Miyota and still on original strap


----------



## c3p0




----------



## PaddyChicago




----------



## CM HUNTER

PaddyChicago said:


> View attachment 16804609
> View attachment 16804609


Laco did this right. Seems odd they would discontinue what seems to be by all accounts a very popular model for them.


----------



## PaddyChicago

CM HUNTER said:


> Laco did this right. Seems odd they would discontinue what seems to be by all accounts a very popular model for them.


Couldn’t agree more. It’s a beautiful watch. Perhaps they exhausted their supply of 6498s allotted for the Bremerhaven and Cuxhaven and can’t get anymore? Although I’m sure they could get equivalents made in Switzerland or Germany.


----------



## Nokie




----------



## dubhead




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## BundyBear

It's Friday and you know what that means!

Show your Flieger watches to celebrate Flieger Friday and usher in the weekend in style!


----------



## Lee_K

Flieger Freitag it is!


----------



## Black Majik

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16811702


What model is that? I don’t see a bronze case with the antique dial offered. It’s beautiful.


----------



## StufflerMike

Black Majik said:


> What model is that? I don’t see a bronze case with the antique dial offered. It’s beautiful.


REF. 862086


----------



## Black Majik

StufflerMike said:


> REF. 862086


Thank you


----------



## dubhead

Black Majik said:


> What model is that? I don’t see a bronze case with the antique dial offered. It’s beautiful.


It’s a Westerland Erbstuck. REF 862087
The Friedrichshafen is REF 862086


----------



## Black Majik

dubhead said:


> It’s a Westerland Erbstuck. REF 862087
> The Friedrichshafen is REF 862086


Thanks for clarifying. Appreciate it. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## StufflerMike

Black Majik said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Appreciate it. Gorgeous piece.


Oops, mixed it up with the pic in post #1848. Sorry.


----------



## BundyBear

Mr & Mrs Bear getting ready to go out on a dinner date. Gonna be a cold night here.


----------



## kurosch.asghari




----------



## wim13

Laco Augsburg - it was my first mechanical watch after wearing quartz and smart watches for about 25 years. Still very much enjoy it


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## BundyBear

It's Friday! Fri-yay! So, you know what that means? Flieger Friday time and a bright and cheerful watch to welcome in the weekend.


----------



## Sid_Mac

*Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 39.







*


----------



## zharik

Laco Frankfurt today


----------



## TireShopBoy

Laco Flieger 39 - Heidelberg


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Out on a hike.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huda




----------



## Pilot2

View attachment 16891469
View attachment 16891469
View attachment 16891470


----------



## Pilot2

Argh!!!


----------



## dubhead

German Pilot watch with a Japanese Bunka knife


----------



## Pilot2




----------



## whiskeymuscles

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## SCD




----------



## WDSub




----------



## Huda




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Palmettoman

Forgot to post this last friday.


----------



## pa_blo05

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16958031


Amazing! Can you please show more pics of the strap you have it on? Is it the closed loop Erbstück? Thanks!


----------



## Buramu

pa_blo05 said:


> Amazing! Can you please show more pics of the strap you have it on? Is it the closed loop Erbstück? Thanks!


Sure, lots of pics here.

It's indeed the Erbstück strap on the "regular" Mülheim


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## Brummie




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## corlay

Augsburg 39 with Colareb Siena Tan 18mm strap.

A wonderfully perfect combination!


----------



## Buramu

Ahnold seems to be wearing his Laco for their Halloween party


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa_blo05

I finally got into the Laco family! I was lucky enough to assist to the Windup watch fair yesterday, and the Laco crew was so nice and kind. Bought the Saarbrücken, a watch I wanted for years, but didn't like the idea of buying something this expensive without seeing it in person first. I can tell you that pics don't do justice to it. You feel the quality in your hands, and the blued hands have a beautiful sparkling blue in direct light that is very hard to photograph. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## ETA2824-2

pa_blo05 said:


> I finally got into the Laco family! I was lucky enough to assist to the Windup watch fair yesterday, and the Laco crew was so nice and kind. Bought the Saarbrücken, a watch I wanted for years, but didn't like the idea of buying something this expensive without seeing it in person first.
> 
> View attachment 16983530


Congrats and a very good choice!  
Enjoy!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig.


----------



## caktaylor

My second Laco arrived this week.


----------



## PotatoSmashed

Kempten


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## abujordan

My travel companion for two weeks.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## davidinjackson

Newest member of the club. My Aachen arrived today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco FPro 37


----------



## pa_blo05

My Saarbrücken is my everyday watch since I bought it. I just love it.


----------



## sci




----------



## skuripanda

My Frankfurt GMT:

















I posted a full review with lots more macro photos *HERE*


----------



## skuripanda

Buramu said:


> Ahnold seems to be wearing his Laco for their Halloween party


Yes, confirmed by Laco, Arnold indeed has a Laco in his collection, and it is the 55mm Replica, he's had it for a while now (they first told me about it back in 2014). He is probably one of the VERY few people in the world able to wear a 55mm without it looking too big.


----------



## StufflerMike

LACO FLIEGER PRO 37mm


----------



## antsio100

StufflerMike said:


> LACO FLIEGER PRO 37mm


Very nice!
I am wondering if this size will be OK for my 180mm wrist?


----------



## Pilot2

StufflerMike said:


> Laco FPro 37
> 
> View attachment 17084853
> 9pm


Is that clock out of a 109 or another WWII German aircraft?


----------



## StufflerMike

Pilot2 said:


> Is that clock out of a 109 or another WWII German aircraft?


Nope, the GUB (Glashütter Uhrenbetriebe) didn‘t exist during WW II. The one in the picture is made by GUB/GDR, 1962. If you want to know more do a search for GUB caliber 71.








That's my most spectacular find ever: Three GUB...


My neighbour asked me for helping him with his crashed PC. PC is running again and whilst looking around in his flat I discovered three (!) GUB cal. 71 cockpit clocks. Unbelievable. No. 1183, 2028, 2123 made in 4/1962, 1/1967, 2/1967.  The GUB Cal 71 features an 8-day movement, measuring...




www.watchuseek.com












GUB Glashutte cal.71 B-UHR Military 8days cockpit clock...


OVERVIEW Up for sale is a GUB GLASHUTTE cal.71 Military Cockpit clock from 1960 with a black dial. This is a 8 days cockpit Lufftwaffe clock and only 2200 pieces were ever built. Unfortunately this piece is a non functional piece and so selling it for repair or for parts. This item is so rare...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Huda

Merry Xmas!


----------



## sazabi2001

Pilot2 said:


> Is that clock out of a 109 or another WWII German aircraft?


I think 109 clock looks like this:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazabi2001

Finally got my first Laco, a bit unexpected find from a job-lot bid, possibly not the Laco usually posted here. It’s a Cal.526 movement inside, really small watch in today’s standard. It says “Foreign” on the dial, so should be an export model, Pre-WW2 maybe, surprisingly good condition for its age. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wim13

Hiking with Laco Augsburg Taupe


----------



## BobRooney




----------



## time_lizard

New arrival in my collection 😍


----------



## time_lizard




----------

